# *Spoilers* December 2013 Popsugar Must Have Box



## kitnmitns (Nov 17, 2013)

Because it is time!


----------



## fairytale113 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Because it is time!


 YAY!! Looking forward to it


----------



## AMaas (Nov 18, 2013)

I found this online today.  I wonder if it will be in the regular December box, or the LE Holiday box?  Either way, I'm SO excited as I have had my eye on one for quite some time!!!






Edit: Forgot to identify the product in my previous spoiler.  This is a Truffle pouch.  http://onetruffle.com/shop/classic-clarity/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found this online today.  I wonder if it will be in the regular December box, or the LE Holiday box?  Either way, I'm SO excited as I have had my eye on one for quite some time!!!
They were in the Limited Edition boxes in the Summer.


----------



## AMaas (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They were in the Limited Edition boxes in the Summer.
Darn.  That was the one LE box I did not purchase.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Ahhh, I'm getting really excited for this one!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 18, 2013)

I am getting very excited for the December box. I really loved the November box, I kept almost everything for myself. I ahve been subscriped since Sept. and although the Sept. &amp; Oct were great many of the items are being used for gifts. I'm hoping for a Holiday Party theme!

Wants:

Clutch

Hot Cocoa

Champaigne Flutes

Maybe gloves (leather)

Not Want:

Soap

Gift Codes


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Because it is time!
You're on it!

Looks like the holiday gift option is still available.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ladies, there was a question about how you could tell if there was going to be a necklace in your gift box. The .40 deduct was what did it. And here is a note from Popsugar to me: Thanks for reaching out! I'm confirming that the you and your giftee will receive a BaubleBar necklace in the December Must Have box as the promotion code was redeemed for your gift subscription ########. Let us know if you have any additional questions and we'd be more than happy to assist! Enjoy! POPSUGAR Support


----------



## melanie0971 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Because it is time!


yeah!


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm already getting excited for the Dec box too as I will also get the LE Holiday box!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Can't wait!!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

I resisted the LE box but got a 3 month sub!!! Woot!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found this online today.  I wonder if it will be in the regular December box, or the LE Holiday box?  Either way, I'm SO excited as I have had my eye on one for quite some time!!!
So awesome! I won a TRUFFLE pouch from Baublebar and a necklace and I love it!!


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 19, 2013)

So excited!! I really hope we don't get another stinking gift code. This canvaspop gift code was a joke. I'm STILL trying to trade it. It just wasn't a good item IMHO. I hope there is an LE box.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Nov 19, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## janaelisa (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn.  That was the one LE box I did not purchase.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have that clutch and although I do really like it, I've never even taken it out of the package. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone doing the holiday gift for the necklace? I got the email today. I was debating sending one as a gift to my friend, but I'm not sure...


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 19, 2013)

> Anyone doing the holiday gift for the necklace? I got the email today. I was debating sending one as a gift to my friend, but I'm not sure...


 I thought about it and almost put in my order and then decided my friends wouldn't really like it and I only wanted to spend an extra $40 for the gift box was for my necklace .... Shopping addiction!!!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm hoping for a cute winter hat &amp; gloves- I live in Michigan &amp; it's part of my daily attire in the winter. I would Luv something cute &amp; trendy- maybe in chevron print..,


----------



## kayglass (Nov 20, 2013)

Hoping that this box is amazing! I think it might be one of my last for a bit because I've accumulated too much stuff from sub boxes.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hoping that this box is amazing! I think it might be one of my last for a bit because I've accumulated too much stuff from sub boxes.
I hope so too. It will be my last box for a while.  In 2014, I am downsizing!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 22, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 22, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 22, 2013)

can't wait...updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping for a cute winter hat &amp; gloves- I live in Michigan &amp; it's part of my daily attire in the winter. I would Luv something cute &amp; trendy- maybe in chevron print..,
That sounds great! I would love that too.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbing for updates!  Been missing cause my 15 year old stepson just moved into our home!  

Wishlist:

cashmere...anything (gloves hard with sizing though?)

Printed something--napkins?

Jewelry with BLING or script

Chocolate

Gift certificate to Baublebar please!!

Night Cream

Cute ornament


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

subbing for updates. Please be better than Movember


----------



## minniemoore (Nov 24, 2013)

I have the following gift cards if anyone would like them:

Charm&amp;Chain

Shoptiques

Gorgana Griffin

Stitch Fix

PM me if interested.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 24, 2013)

I apologize for the misunderstanding with my trade post. Also, looks like I'll have to be more vocal before I can post it again the proper place.

Funny because I swear I check this thing like 10 times a day at least. Ah well.


----------



## mollymcd (Nov 24, 2013)

Just signed up and it says my first box will be December's, so excited! When do the boxes typically ship?


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 24, 2013)

This weekend I've burned through my Naughty candle. It smells so good and it burned so cleanly (I hate when there's leftover wax on the candle's container). It burned for longer than I thought it would and I'm slightly sad it's gone. 

Then late Saturday night I realized we're out of our normal soap. I'd originally set the pine soap from the November 2013 box in my Gifting box but I pulled it out. It smelled much softer than I thought it and rinsed off clean. 

So considering this weekend's box breakthroughs and the fact that I've worn the wrap a bunch of times and I use the preserves - I'm SO excited for December! It's my birthday month 



, and I ordered the LE box. What's more exciting than a Popsugar box?  



 2 Popsugar boxes in 1 month.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 24, 2013)

I really like the pine soap--it's just the perfect amount of fragrance and I'm a sucker for pine scented items anyways.

Did you burn your candle in a small space? I had mine going for a couple hours and couldn't smell it at all.

I wear my wrap almost everyday. My office has heating but I have a sliding glass door off on a balcony and I swear it just lets in a big draft, so the wrap keeps me warm and cute while I work. 

Of all the things we got in the November box, only the wine tote was disappointing because I don't think I'd ever use it. How are the preserves? I'm not a big jam fan so I don't know if I should give it away or not.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Of all the things we got in the November box, only the wine tote was disappointing because I don't think I'd ever use it. How are the preserves? I'm not a big jam fan so I don't know if I should give it away or not.

I really liked the preserves. You can give the wine tote as a present with a bottle of wine in it. You could use it to hold a larger bottle of water. At my daugther's school a couple of kids use them to carry stuffed animals and dolls.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 24, 2013)

I didn't think I'd like the November box but now that I have it, most of it will get used.  The preserves will get eaten, but will have to wait since we have three jars open right now (my fiance and I put preserves on random things - waffles, cheesecake, greek yogurt...; we treat preserves like fruit topping). The apple chips are already gone, the soap will get used or most likely gifted since it's in pretty paper and smells like Christmas, the nail polish remover came just in time to be added to a birthday gift, the naughty candle smells lovely and is waiting to be burned, the wine tote will be gifted at my fiance's work Christmas party along with a bottle of wine or big bottle of beer. The only thing that I'm unsure of is the scarf. It's big, which I love, but I don't like the fabric that much and and print hasn't grown on me - I'm thinking of trading it or gifting it.

Actually, I still don't know if I _like_ this box.  I don't like the big item and the canvaspop code I don't even count towards the value of the box since it's the same for everyone. I hope my next two boxes will be better, because if not, I'm dropping Popsugar.

I mean, the stuff I liked and used couldn't be bought for $30 retail, but I subscribe to get more for my money, and I just didn't see it with this box.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the pine soap--it's just the perfect amount of fragrance and I'm a sucker for pine scented items anyways.

Did you burn your candle in a small space? I had mine going for a couple hours and couldn't smell it at all.

I wear my wrap almost everyday. My office has heating but I have a sliding glass door off on a balcony and I swear it just lets in a big draft, so the wrap keeps me warm and cute while I work. 

Of all the things we got in the November box, only the wine tote was disappointing because I don't think I'd ever use it. How are the preserves? I'm not a big jam fan so I don't know if I should give it away or not.

No, the space wasn't really small. I'd say that Ive heard that the Nice candles were weak on scent but I did not experience that with my Naughty candle. As it got to the bottom, the scent started to get weak but it was strong until then.

I'm generally not a Pine fan, I'm more of a coconut, almond, vanilla kind of chick. But I like the way this smells. It is getting me in the holiday spirit and I love that. 

I LOVES my wrap. SOme mornings, I choose it first and build the outfit of the day around it. LOL. i'm a nervous fiddler, so having it around my neck to tie and re-tie is very satisfying. 

I like the preserves, but I wouldn't say there's anything about them that would make me stop buying store bought jelly/jam/preserves and start buying these. It's sweet, jellied fruit. 

I plan to use my tote with a small container on the inside to hold flowers. I've also heard it makes a good flat iron holder, and someone mentioned that it'd be cute to give the wine tote with the preserves and a baguette inside as a gift. I thought that idea was very cute.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

I have been using the soap this week after running out of shower gel, and I actually really like it! It's not super strong smelling, and it smells nice and fresh in the shower but doesn't make the smell of pine linger on my skin. I like it! It's not too drying, either!

I tried the preserves on a obj and they were good. Nothing out of the ordinary, but good!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittylasmu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the pine soap--it's just the perfect amount of fragrance and I'm a sucker for pine scented items anyways.

Did you burn your candle in a small space? I had mine going for a couple hours and couldn't smell it at all.

I wear my wrap almost everyday. My office has heating but I have a sliding glass door off on a balcony and I swear it just lets in a big draft, so the wrap keeps me warm and cute while I work. 

Of all the things we got in the November box, only the wine tote was disappointing because I don't think I'd ever use it. How are the preserves? I'm not a big jam fan so I don't know if I should give it away or not.

No, the space wasn't really small. I'd say that Ive heard that the Nice candles were weak on scent but I did not experience that with my Naughty candle. As it got to the bottom, the scent started to get weak but it was strong until then.

I'm generally not a Pine fan, I'm more of a coconut, almond, vanilla kind of chick. But I like the way this smells. It is getting me in the holiday spirit and I love that. 

I LOVES my wrap. SOme mornings, I choose it first and build the outfit of the day around it. LOL. i'm a nervous fiddler, so having it around my neck to tie and re-tie is very satisfying. 

I like the preserves, but I wouldn't say there's anything about them that would make me stop buying store bought jelly/jam/preserves and start buying these. It's sweet, jellied fruit. 

I plan to use my tote with a small container on the inside to hold flowers. I've also heard it makes a good flat iron holder, and someone mentioned that it'd be cute to give the wine tote with the preserves and a baguette inside as a gift. I thought that idea was very cute. 


As for the candle, I burned it in a pretty small space and I do think it was fairly weak...I could smell it, but just a bit. I got the Naughty candle. BUT, I have been very spoiled by BBW candles and most others smell weak in comparison. I did like the scent, I just wished it was stronger. It's finished now though and I'm keeping the cute jar ti keep hair ties in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 24, 2013)

I recently purchased Mrs. Meyers seasonal dishsoap in Iowa Pine and it is like Christmas in a bottle! I wash all my dishes by hand so this is quite a treat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm really hoping for an incredible face mask to b in either the December or Holiday Luxury box.... Something like glam glow. I want to feel the tingle &amp; see the glow . Now that Im in my mid thirties - masks are essential a couple times a week. My bf swears by the Brazilian peel- has anyone ever tried one?


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 25, 2013)

I love the idea of gloves in the December box. I really hope we get some!


----------



## artlover13 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm so excited to get the December and the LE/Her box. Have they said which will be mailed out first? I'm really excited for spoilers so I can finish my Christmas list plan, but it's okay if it is all good for me . . .


----------



## ashleygo (Nov 25, 2013)

My Wishlist for the regular dec. box:

- Pepermint Bark

- Good lip scrub/ moisturizer set

- Tech gloves

- Some glitter nail polish for holiday parties

Just can't wait to see what they pick. I am always excited even if it wasn't what was on my wish list.


----------



## treefrets294evr (Nov 25, 2013)

did anyone else gift a box just for the necklace? argh, I hate being a sucker for a clever marketing device.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a box for my BFF... which means I really hope they don't send thongs or cannabis candles (hello, Birchbox) or parmesan dog biscuits or anything remotely weird. I'm hoping for a pleasant box that really shows what a fun subscription this is, so I don't feel embarrassed about recommending it.


----------



## northwest22 (Nov 25, 2013)

I got sucked in by the necklace thing too. No regrets though. No matter what I'm sure it will be a good value for the money. Plus sub boxes are cool and I don't feel like many of my friends and family know about them yet. It's like grab bags for adults! What could be better? I got a 6 month sub to Citrus Lane (a box for kids with age appropriate toys and other cool stuff) for each of my nieces for Christmas. They already received their first boxes and they looooove them and are so excited to get mail in their names. Now my sister is slowly becoming obsessed with sub boxes.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 26, 2013)

updates!


----------



## SweetStuff (Nov 26, 2013)

I loved November box :

the Scarf has an ethic boho feel something I would not have picked out but fun

The candle seems divine I got the nice and have it on display

The remover wipes can't wait to use

Wine tote will save as a holder of things or for when buying wine to hang in car hook so it wont break or roll

Chips are bit sweet, like the original version better but still good

Gift card doubt I'll use

Preservers tested and approved..

Come on December I'm waiting for you!!!!!!  I'm contemplating waiting til Christmas to open but not sure I can keep my hands off it..


----------



## celticjade (Nov 26, 2013)

So I went to the POPSUGAR page and saw that the December box is still for sale.  Isn't it usually sold out by this point?  It seems the last boxes sold out around the 20th, but I'm a few months in my subscription, so maybe I'm making careless assumptions.

But I was thinking, if this is a little odd, this may be why:

They're carrying more stock and can sale more.

OR

The price increase with no real explanation, or lack of value increase in the last box (because Canvas Pop was a joke), scared people away.  The necklace add on for gifting the box seems to make me think this is true.

And if it is true, this next box needs to hit it out of the park.

December is next week!  Crazy.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went to the POPSUGAR page and saw that the December box is still for sale.  Isn't it usually sold out by this point?  It seems the last boxes sold out around the 20th, but I'm a few months in my subscription, so maybe I'm making careless assumptions.

But I was thinking, if this is a little odd, this may be why:

They're carrying more stock and can sale more.

OR

The price increase with no real explanation, or lack of value increase in the last box (because Canvas Pop was a joke), scared people away.  The necklace add on for gifting the box seems to make me think this is true.

And if it is true, this next box needs to hit it out of the park.

December is next week!  Crazy.
Or maybe they upped their stock JUST for Christmas. Like they know ppl are gifting subscriptions as well as single boxes and they wanted to make sure they had enough for everyone?... maybe?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went to the POPSUGAR page and saw that the December box is still for sale.  Isn't it usually sold out by this point?  It seems the last boxes sold out around the 20th, but I'm a few months in my subscription, so maybe I'm making careless assumptions.

But I was thinking, if this is a little odd, this may be why:

They're carrying more stock and can sale more.

OR

The price increase with no real explanation, or lack of value increase in the last box (because Canvas Pop was a joke), scared people away.  The necklace add on for gifting the box seems to make me think this is true.

And if it is true, this next box needs to hit it out of the park.

December is next week!  Crazy.
Yes, that is weird. Usually the boxes are sold out sooner. I'd say the price increase probably had a lot of people with month-to-month canceling.

And I have to agree that the PopCanvas GC was a joke. Not only was it a universal coupon code but you can't get anything on that site without spending at least another $14 in S&amp;H and then it's just a small rolled canvas print. At least Stitch Fix let you have the experience of trying on some clothes (even if you ended up sending them all back).

White House Custom Color (I am not affiliated) sells a Fine Art 8x10 rolled canvas with free shipping for $32.50. Or a Traditional Lustre Canvas for $24.35. http://www.whcc.com/products/prints/canvas-prints#pricing

Otherwise I did love the November box and I'm hoping they make a really good effort for December's.


----------



## treefrets294evr (Nov 26, 2013)

I for one hope it means that they've lost subscribers. I don't wish their business ill. I'm just selfish. I figure if they need to lure customers back we're going to get better boxes for a couple of months. Who knows, maybe we'll even see something to rival the September 2012 box. That one was so good I even got several of my friends to sign up.


----------



## celticjade (Nov 26, 2013)

> I for one hope it means that they've lost subscribers. I don't wish their business ill. I'm just selfish. I figure if they need to lure customers back we're going to get better boxes for a couple of months. Who knows, maybe we'll even see something to rival the SeptemberÂ 2012 box. That one was so good I even got several of my friends to sign up.


 I vote for a repeat of Sept. 2012. I wasn't a subscriber back then, but it was blog posts and video unboxings of that box that got me to subscribe. POPSUGAR is more than the LE's. I did love the scarf in this last box.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

Did anyone see this on Instagram?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is MY movie theatre!! Tickets perhaps???


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone see this on Instagram? 


This is MY movie theatre!! Tickets perhaps??? They should come do this at Sundance Houston next.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm wondering how I missed out!!!??? It's so close to me! ðŸ˜¢


----------



## celticjade (Nov 26, 2013)

> Did anyone see this on Instagram?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's extraordinary! The theater had to really plan to pull that off. I'd love that kind of surprise :0)


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone see this on Instagram? 


This is MY movie theatre!! Tickets perhaps??? I wonder what the contents of those boxes are? A past box (November)? or December box? Will there be some sort of reference to Hunger Games in the Decmeber? Or maybe I just desperate for some sort of spoiler? Hmmm...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm wondering if this is a subtle way of hinting at a spoiler since they aren't sold out of December? Or not, maybe just a promo. I'm seriously going to see this movie in this theater, this weekend!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm kinda shocked no one posted a pic of their box once they opened it...


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Nov 26, 2013)

Good point! Even more reason to think SPOILER!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffanybella82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited!! I really hope we don't get another stinking gift code. This canvaspop gift code was a joke. I'm STILL trying to trade it. It just wasn't a good item IMHO. I hope there is an LE box.
You may be having difficulty trading the CanvasPop gift code because it was the same code on everyone's card and has been posted online. It's basically just a coupon code and not a unique gift code.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone see this on Instagram? 


This is MY movie theatre!! Tickets perhaps??? Can someone please post a screenshot of this for those of us who shockingly still do not subscribe to instagram? I may be the only one lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone see this on Instagram? 


This is MY movie theatre!! Tickets perhaps??? Can someone please post a screenshot of this for those of us who shockingly still do not subscribe to instagram? I may be the only one lol


Let's see if I remember how to do this...



Spoiler







And the caption says:  "How would you like a #MustHaveBox with your movie? #hungergames"


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Nov 27, 2013)

Ugh I want to subscribe to this thread so bad!  But I ordered December's box as a gift for my sister and promised that we could open them together and that I would do my best to keep away from the spoilers... ::sigh:: So difficult!

I had really mixed feelings about gifting her with something that is basically a mystery, but she's opened my boxes with me before so I ended up asking her if she liked the idea and she was pretty excited




  If she hadn't been I'd have just figured out a different present.  And yes, I did the gift with the code for the necklaces - pretty excited about it!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Let's see if I remember how to do this...



Spoiler







And the caption says:  "How would you like a #MustHaveBox with your movie? #hungergames"


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, that is weird. Usually the boxes are sold out sooner. I'd say the price increase probably had a lot of people with month-to-month canceling.

And I have to agree that the PopCanvas GC was a joke. Not only was it a universal coupon code but you can't get anything on that site without spending at least another $14 in S&amp;H and then it's just a small rolled canvas print. At least Stitch Fix let you have the experience of trying on some clothes (even if you ended up sending them all back).

White House Custom Color (I am not affiliated) sells a Fine Art 8x10 rolled canvas with free shipping for $32.50. Or a Traditional Lustre Canvas for $24.35. http://www.whcc.com/products/prints/canvas-prints#pricing

Otherwise I did love the November box and I'm hoping they make a really good effort for December's. 
Thanks for the info on similar printing canvas services. 

I am going to be an optimist and HOPE that the December box (which is the first real box since the price hike) will be a higher overall value. The November box was not too bad minus the Canvas Pop but the overall value was not increased. The price hike was on Nov 4th so really most people that got the November box received it at the price before the price hike. Here's hoping.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm confused that people think the price increase will equate to a higher valued box...did PS mention this somewhere??


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm confused that people think the price increase will equate to a higher valued box...did PS mention this somewhere??
All they said in the notice was "We're looking forward to continuing to improve our Must Have boxes with fun and exciting products each month!"

I guess you can interpret "improve" to mean "higher value", but I'm not holding my breath. I still think if the boxes are generally fitting your personality then they'll still be a good thing even at a slightly higher price. (And so far they've been hits with me.)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I'm confused that people think the price increase will equate to a higher valued box...did PS mention this somewhere??


 I don't think they will be of higher value. Prices go up and this is their cost of living hike! I am overall very happy with the boxes and hope they continue on the same path minus the gift certificates!


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 27, 2013)

> I don't think they will be of higher value. Prices go up and this is their cost of living hike! I am overall very happy with the boxes and hope they continue on the same path minus the gift certificates!


 This is exactly what I'm thinking, what benefit would it be to them to raise prices and the box value??? Unless they raised the prices and partially raised the box value so they were still coming out ahead and customers felt like they were getting something out of the price increase.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is exactly what I'm thinking, what benefit would it be to them to raise prices and the box value??? Unless they raised the prices and partially raised the box value so they were still coming out ahead and customers felt like they were getting something out of the price increase.
That is what I would like, or improved shipping and quality control. It seems like some items arrive in bad condition regularly and PS has to send replacements. It's happened to me three times in less than 1 year, including the nail polish remover in November's box, which is a lot of customer service communication for me. Or they could improve their website...lots of things they could do with the extra bit of revenue to make the sub more worth it to people.


----------



## msamandaliz (Nov 27, 2013)

Question guys? The december box isn't sold out yet is it?


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I remember reading somewhere that, oddly enough, Decembers box is still available. That was a few days ago, but not sure about now. If you go on the website, it should tell you what box you would be signing up for. Edit: I just checked and December is still available.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone know what I should do as far as reporting a bug? I'm unable to quote in a post for the last 2 days... Not sure why.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 27, 2013)

&amp; remember if your buying a dec box as a gift use the promo code for the bauble bar necklace - I think the code is holiday- look over the past couple pages to confirm code.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Nov 28, 2013)

I signed up last week for the December box. I am excited to get my first box and figured December would be as good a time to sign up as any. Also hoping the goodies will be extra good since it is the holiday season. So excited to join you ladies and hopefully we get some spoilers soon! PS happy turkey day


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 29, 2013)

> POPSUGAR BLACK FRIDAY DEALS
> 
> http://popsu.gr/omKl


 Did anyone take advantage of this?


----------



## subbox (Nov 29, 2013)

Yup! I bought a one year subscription. With taxes included, it came out to be about $30 per box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Nov 29, 2013)

> Yup! I bought a one year subscription. With taxes included, it came out to be about $30 per box.Â


 I did to about $27 a box!!! Good deal! My husband for me for Christmas and so I I'll receive all year round!!!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did to about $27 a box!!! Good deal! My husband for me for Christmas and so I I'll receive all year round!!!!! Yes!!!!
what a sweet husband   my husband likes to see how excited i get for these boxes too


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

GiltCity has a Gorjana &amp; Griffin deal. I'm debating it. I've only received one of their items (in my first box in October) so I don't have much experience with the brand. I know some of you have more though (as PSMH seems to have sent out other G&amp;G things in the past) ... would you recommend them? They seem to have some really cute stuff!

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## flynt (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GiltCity has a Gorjana &amp; Griffin deal. I'm debating it. I've only received one of their items (in my first box in October) so I don't have much experience with the brand. I know some of you have more though (as PSMH seems to have sent out other G&amp;G things in the past) ... would you recommend them? They seem to have some really cute stuff!

Thanks for the advice. 



 

Did you see there is a 20% off code for Gilt City today? BF20

Not sure if that will impact your decision.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did you see there is a 20% off code for Gilt City today? BF20

Not sure if that will impact your decision.
I totally did, which is why I'm debating it. Have you had good experiences with Gorjana &amp; Griffin? I only have the bali bead bracelet from October.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 29, 2013)

I still have a stitchfix code. I think I want to trade it for a code to either gorgana and griffin or that other place since I want midi rings. I wish we got sent midi rings in our next box! I think they're so cute.


----------



## flynt (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally did, which is why I'm debating it. Have you had good experiences with Gorjana &amp; Griffin? I only have the bali bead bracelet from October. 

I have the bali bead bracelet and the circle necklace from August and I really like both of them.  The circle necklace is probably my second most worn necklace and my only issue with it is that the clasp is pretty small and kind of annoying.  I have heard other people complain that they run small, especially the wrap bracelet from last November's box.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have the bali bead bracelet and the circle necklace from August and I really like both of them.  The circle necklace is probably my second most worn necklace and my only issue with it is that the clasp is pretty small and kind of annoying.  I have heard other people complain that they run small, especially the wrap bracelet from last November's box.  
I'm sold; all of their stuff looks so adorable. Thank you!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still have a stitchfix code. I think I want to trade it for a code to either gorgana and griffin or that other place since I want midi rings. I wish we got sent midi rings in our next box! I think they're so cute.
You just got me looking at midi rings and they are cute!


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn.  That was the one LE box I did not purchase.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have it somewhere stashed away in a drawer. I wonder if I should dig it out to trade?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love all the items in this stuff, but sometimes they're not the most useful!!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 29, 2013)

When are we going to get a spoiler? Also, really hope this comes before Christmas, it would be a bummer to have to wait. Guess we'll find out soon when the charges start going out.


----------



## Snolili (Nov 29, 2013)

Boo. I went to use the codes and they don't work. It's not even midnight EST here.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 29, 2013)

> When are we going to get a spoiler? Also, really hope this comes before Christmas, it would be a bummer to have to wait. Guess we'll find out soon when the charges start going out.


 I don't think they usually give any kind of spoilers.


----------



## stephstrong (Nov 29, 2013)

> I don't think they usually give any kind of spoilers.


 Ya what is everyone talking about???


----------



## Kittylasmu (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not talking about Popsugar giving out spoilers--I mean one of the many Sub Detectives who find out fun secret stuff beforehand.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 30, 2013)

We usually find out from someone getting a box a day or two after the boxes have shipped.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Dec 1, 2013)

Man...no spoilers for December at all???


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 1, 2013)

> Man...no spoilers for December at all???


 No boxes have shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pop Sugar doesn't release spoilers for their regular monthly boxes, so we don't see spoilers until subscribers begin to receive their boxes. I'm thinking we will have spoilers very late this week or early next. Depends on how they ship, especially with the two LE holiday boxes also being sent out for mid-December delivery.


----------



## liabear (Dec 1, 2013)

When does popsugar normally charge? I have it on my paycard which doesn't have enough on it at the moment. Will I be okay if I get paid friday? Or should I just unsubscribe.... can't really say I've been happy with this subscription box 



 This will be my third month and between not liking the contents and smartpost it's starting to seem like a waste of money. Did I just sign up at a bad time?


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 1, 2013)

> When does popsugar normally charge? I have it on my paycard which doesn't have enough on it at the moment. Will I be okay if I get paid friday? Or should I just unsubscribe.... can't really say I've been happy with this subscription boxÂ :icon_conf Â This will be my third month and between not liking the contents and smartpost it's starting to seem like a waste of money. Did I just sign up at a bad time?


 Last month, I got charged the 7th. I'm in the same boat except my payday is Thursday. Lol. Also debating on canceling... But I know if I do, this months box will be awesome... :-/ Still not sure what to do!


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 1, 2013)

> Last month, I got charged the 7th. I'm in the same boat except my payday is Thursday. Lol. Also debating on canceling... But I know if I do, this months box will be awesome... :-/ Still not sure what to do!


 If your card does not go through the first time PopSugar tries to charge, I believe they email you and give you a chance to update your info which is then charged a few days later! Could help if you decide to stick it out and wait for payday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 1, 2013)

> If your card does not go through the first time PopSugar tries to charge, I believe they email you and give you a chance to update your info which is then charged a few days later! Could help if you decide to stick it out and wait for payday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the info! I think I might stick it out for this month and hope the value increases. If not, I think I'm out for the new year.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *brainybeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If your card does not go through the first time PopSugar tries to charge, I believe they email you and give you a chance to update your info which is then charged a few days later! Could help if you decide to stick it out and wait for payday





Thanks for the info! I think I might stick it out for this month and hope the value increases. If not, I think I'm out for the new year. Yes! I pay for all of my subs with a prepaid card, and it has happened on several occasions that I have forgotten to load it before my various subs charge....and pretty much all of them have sent a "we couldn't charge your card, please update it and we'll try again" type of email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2013)

updates!! I won a PS box from a blog. Yayy!


----------



## celticjade (Dec 2, 2013)

It's interesting to note that the December box is still for sale.


----------



## summergal80 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if we can use the "GIFT" coupon codes to upgrade our own subscription? I went to upgrade on my account but there wasn't a spot to add a coupon code. I already have a 3 month sub so I didn't want to do a full re-order out of fear that I would end up getting double boxes for the next two months. Any ideas?


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 2, 2013)

I had the same problem. Maybe someone has insight.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *summergal80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if we can use the "GIFT" coupon codes to upgrade our own subscription? I went to upgrade on my account but there wasn't a spot to add a coupon code. I already have a 3 month sub so I didn't want to do a full re-order out of fear that I would end up getting double boxes for the next two months. Any ideas?
I wanted to do that too with my 3 month sub... they never answered my email and they don't  have a phone number.. I think I am done with them when my sub ends because they are to hard to reach for me


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 2, 2013)

Please charge me popsugar... Please charge me lolz


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to do that too with my 3 month sub... they never answered my email and they don't  have a phone number.. I think I am done with them when my sub ends because they are to hard to reach for me
I tried it with my upgrade back in October and I emailed them about it, they did respond and they said that the codes won't work on an existing account. You can gift it to a new account and just unsub from your current account - I guess, if it's that important to you.


----------



## msamandaliz (Dec 2, 2013)

Come on popsugar, charge pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 2, 2013)

I was charged today!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  updates!! I won a PS box from a blog. Yayy!
Congrats!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 2, 2013)

Me too! Yay for Popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Dec 2, 2013)

I got charged as well!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got charged too! And I ended up finding a check I forgot to deposit, so I didn't have issues with lack of funds. Lol. I seriously hope this month is amazing though! If not, I think I'm gonna bail... I've gotten a lot of nice things, but not anything I've been super excited about.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 2, 2013)

How long after charging do boxes usually ship?  I want to see what's in this box!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *subbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  POPSUGAR BLACK FRIDAY DEALS





edit: no referral links, per TOS - kawaiimeows
first post here! hi guys!

have tried the codes and they are not working! was ready to sign up for a year! not sure what to do!?! they have no number correct? thanks for any help!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 2, 2013)

Shipped! Confirmation email was sent!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 2, 2013)

> Shipped! Confirmation email was sent!


 Yay! It's on y'all!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Yay! It's on y'all!


 It is on Birthday girl! Have a happy, happy, happy week! Hope you get lots and lots of boxes and good, good things!!! : )


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 2, 2013)

> It is on Birthday girl! Have a happy, happy, happy week! Hope you get lots and lots of boxes and good, good things!!! : )





> It is on Birthday girl! Have a happy, happy, happy week! Hope you get lots and lots of boxes and good, good things!!! : )


 You are so sweet! Thank you Honey and I hope the same for you. I also have a 4 year old so holidays are always the super-funnest (best way to put it). I lost one of my brothers yesterday. He'd been sick and I hadn't talked to him in some years. He had been in the hospital since Tuesday. So my week has been hard but between the holidays, my little one and my boxes- I've been staying focused on life and keeping pleasantly distracted.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope, confirmation of the subscription gift box is ending - boo.

I checked out the tracking - it's just processing.

It's an email saying that

"

The final box has just begun its journey and will arrive on their doorstep soon.   If you have enjoyed gifting POPSUGAR Must Have, then why not continue?   Send a friend or family member the gift of POPSUGAR's latest on-trend essentials for the season. Because who doesn't love a surprise?" 

sorry, sounded like it was traveling...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm getting so excited for this one...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 2, 2013)

> You are so sweet! Thank you Honey and I hope the same for you. I also have a 4 year old so holidays are always the super-funnest (best way to put it). I lost one of my brothers yesterday. He'd been sick and I hadn't talked to him in some years. He had been in the hospital since Tuesday. So my week has been hard but between the holidays, my little one and my boxes- I've been staying focused on life and keeping pleasantly distracted.


 I will be praying for you and your family! I wish you well Devin and hope things start getting better. I too lost someone this week who I was very close to, my uncle a minister of many, many years. He will be missed. Take care


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 2, 2013)

> Nope, confirmation of the subscription gift box is ending - boo. I checked out the tracking - it's just processing. It's an email saying that " sorry, sounded like it was traveling...


 I'm gonna pretend I didn't read that. ** La la la box is coming la la la**


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 2, 2013)

> I will be praying for you and your family! I wish you well Devin and hope things start getting better. I too lost someone this week who I was very close to, my uncle a minister of many, many years. He will be missed. Take care


 Thank u again, and I'm sorry for your loss as well. These forums are so cool because you get to interact with some genuinely nice people. Now let's deck our halls and jingle some bells!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 2, 2013)

I took the email as its on its way!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 2, 2013)

> Shipped! Confirmation email was sent!


 Yay! Maybe since I'm also in WI, I'll get mine too!


----------



## msamandaliz (Dec 3, 2013)

Was charged and waiting for my shipment email. My giftbox to my sister sent though.


----------



## Rachellyn22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I still have some coupon codes from boxes back in May and June, I believe. One is $25 off from Gorjana Griffin and the other is $30 from Charm and Chain. I don't see anything I really need on either site, so if anyone is interested let me know and I can send you the code! I'd hate to see them go to waste!


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Dec 3, 2013)

@rachel, I am interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 3, 2013)

Already Really?


----------



## ginmorel (Dec 3, 2013)

Charged!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2013)

Crispycake fans!  

They have half off shipping for the holidays!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 3, 2013)

I have a 3 month subscription, so I can't tell when I'm "charged" but my shipping for my December box AND my Holiday LE box says "Processing" so I'm thinking that's a good thing.


----------



## Rachellyn22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just a quick update, I was able to get new homes for both the gift certificates! Sorry, but thank you for the quick responses! Happy holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## celticjade (Dec 3, 2013)

My box is now "processing.". So excited! Fingers crossed it goes out tonight. Can't track by reference, yet.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 3, 2013)

> My box is now "processing.". So excited! Fingers crossed it goes out tonight. Can't track by reference, yet.


 Same here. I tried to track by reference as well, no such luck! I'm so excited though! I still can't believe we have no clue what's going to be in this box. It's been over a month since we all paid for our boxes and no spoilers during that time. These boxes need to hurry on their way, I can't handle waiting any longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Dec 3, 2013)

> Same here. I tried to track by reference as well, no such luck! I'm so excited though! I still can't believe we have no clue what's going to be in this box. It's been over a month since we all paid for our boxes and no spoilers during that time. These boxes need to hurry on their way, I can't handle waiting any longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nevermind. I meant to post this in the holiday box thread. Oops. Lol.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crispycake fans!  

They have half off shipping for the holidays!  
weeeyoooo weeeyoooo enabler alert!!!

I made vanilla-butter Chex treats last night because I was craving a crispy cake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nevermind. I meant to post this in the holiday box thread. Oops. Lol.
LOL I'm on that thread too so no worries. I just assume someday I'll have two boxes of goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdove215 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine says it is shipping today and it weighs 2.3 pounds. I wonder what's in it since it's over a pound less than the last 2 boxes.


----------



## celticjade (Dec 3, 2013)

> Mine says it is shipping today and it weighs 2.3 pounds. I wonder what's in it since it's over a pound less than the last 2 boxes.


 I hope those of us not getting the necklace will have a box valued around $100, and not receive a box under $100 as a penalty.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I hope those of us not getting the necklace will have a box valued around $100, and not receive a box under $100 as a penalty.


 I am finding that the regular boxes are 2.3 llb.s from NY. And the Limited Edition are 5.9 ILBS from CA


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 3, 2013)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to get my 2 PS boxes... Looks like they'll be arriving around the same time!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 3, 2013)

Totally stalking popsugar right now and thinking of which items might end up in here or the holiday box. 

This would be fun as an extra, although I know some people don't like grocery store products: http://www.yumsugar.com/Best-Food-Products-December-2013-32422842?ref=32359701&amp;slide=10&amp;image_nid=32764061

And here are a lot of beauty products in different ranges.

http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Shout-Out-Dec-2-2013-32768499?slide=1&amp;image_nid=32768506


----------



## MKSB (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm rooting for the Tata mask, the evo dry shampoo and the Naked palette.

(And I have a sneaking suspicion that either the regular or holiday box will contain a set of Frends headphones.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay, I am officially swearing off this thread until I get my box. It's december and I want to be surprised just once, dangit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 4, 2013)

> Totally stalking popsugar right now and thinking of which items might end up in here or the holiday box.Â  This would be fun as an extra, although I know some people don't like grocery store products:Â http://www.yumsugar.com/Best-Food-Products-December-2013-32422842?ref=32359701&amp;slide=10&amp;image_nid=32764061 And here are a lot of beauty products in different ranges. http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Shout-Out-Dec-2-2013-32768499?slide=1&amp;image_nid=32768506


 I would love to see those in a box! Way more fun than apple chips, watermelon chews, nutritional bars, etc. I think these are fun and seasonal and decadent which is just what I want from a subscription.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is there a customer service number to call PopSugar? I bought my a sub starting this month, not realizing that my mother had also paid for this months box and planned to give me the box as a gift. So looks like well be getting two December boxes. Was wondering if popsugar might let me push the subscription back a month.


----------



## ginmorel (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a customer service number to call PopSugar? I bought my a sub starting this month, not realizing that my mother had also paid for this months box and planned to give me the box as a gift. So looks like well be getting two December boxes. Was wondering if popsugar might let me push the subscription back a month.
I don't believe they have a phone number. They prefer to be contacted through email. I've never contacted them but it seems like they are pretty quick to respond. Hope this helped.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

I can track by reference already! The weight this month is 2.3 lbs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 4, 2013)

How were you able to track by reference? Can you explain to the less crafty - (me) LOL


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How were you able to track by reference? Can you explain to the less crafty - (me) LOL




Go here: *https://musthave.popsugar.com/account*

On that page under your name you'll see the Subscription Number. Copy that number without the # part.

Now go here: *https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2* and paste the number in the "Enter reference" field, then select your country and zip code and hit "Track". The boxes are shipped in waves, so if nothing shows up, that means your box hasn't shipped yet. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 4, 2013)

aww! Mine hasn't shipped yet.





Please update when you receive yours! Thank you for responding


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 4, 2013)

Initiated!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 4, 2013)

My LE box has been initiated but my regular monthly box has not.

Either way, next week is gonna be a cool week! I get all my shipments sent to my job but the company is moving at the end of the month. I was a little worried about the LE box because people said they got sent kind of late last year. I was Hoping and wishing and praying that all of my sub boxes (Popsugar, Ipsy, and kiwicrate) would be delivered before the actual move day. It's looking good for me so far. Once I have shipping confirmations, I'm gonna change the address on the accounts to the new building and hopefully the transition will be seamless for January.


----------



## fordm (Dec 4, 2013)

I just tracked by reference and my December box hasn't shipped but my limited Ed holiday box has and it's 5.9 lbs! Ekkkkk!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Nothing for me on my regular sub.  Not really surprised mine usually isn't up early.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go here: *https://musthave.popsugar.com/account*

On that page under your name you'll see the Subscription Number. Copy that number without the # part.

Now go here: *https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2* and paste the number in the "Enter reference" field, then select your country and zip code and hit "Track". The boxes are shipped in waves, so if nothing shows up, that means your box hasn't shipped yet. 

Hope that helps! 





I just tracked by reference and there are 2 tracking numbers. Both of them show 5.9lb boxes, which I thought was the weight of the holiday box.  I only have one regular sub and no holiday boxes...


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fordm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tracked by reference and my December box hasn't shipped but my limited Ed holiday box has and it's 5.9 lbs! Ekkkkk!!! So excited!!!!
me too. me too. me too!!!!! OMG I may be officially useless at work with all this stalking of the my boxes. LOL


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go here: *https://musthave.popsugar.com/account*

On that page under your name you'll see the Subscription Number. Copy that number without the # part.

Now go here: *https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2* and paste the number in the "Enter reference" field, then select your country and zip code and hit "Track". The boxes are shipped in waves, so if nothing shows up, that means your box hasn't shipped yet. 

Hope that helps! 




thanks! I always wondered that as well.  Mine was shipped yesterday, yippee!


----------



## susanleia (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Go here: *https://musthave.popsugar.com/account*

On that page under your name you'll see the Subscription Number. Copy that number without the # part.

Now go here: *https://www.fedex.com/fedextrack/?cntry_code=us&amp;tab=2* and paste the number in the "Enter reference" field, then select your country and zip code and hit "Track". The boxes are shipped in waves, so if nothing shows up, that means your box hasn't shipped yet. 

Hope that helps! 





You're an angel. My box is shipping tonight and it's 2.3 pounds.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 4, 2013)

Does 2.3lbs seem low to anybody else? This is my 4th box and only my 2nd time paying attention to shipping weight. Couldn't be too many large things ... a bag or a box full of hot cocoa?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

> Does 2.3lbs seem low to anybody else? This is my 4th box and only my 2nd time paying attention to shipping weight. Couldn't be too many large things ... a bag or a box full of hot cocoa?


 I've been thinking that as well. Although birchbox used to send a lot of full sized makeup products back in the day and they are always less than a pound total...so we could get full sized makeup and beauty, jewelry, tech gloves, etc...


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been thinking that as well. Although birchbox used to send a lot of full sized makeup products back in the day and they are always less than a pound total...so we could get full sized makeup and beauty, jewelry, tech gloves, etc...
I swear if I get Tech gloves ..... I will hope for leather ones!! Mainly bc I just bought my mother a pair and secretly wanted a pair myself. but I could totally go for a full sized beauty product and nice holiday jewels!!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks! I always wondered that as well.  Mine was shipped yesterday, yippee!


Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're an angel. My box is shipping tonight and it's 2.3 pounds.


Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  me too. me too. me too!!!!! OMG I may be officially useless at work with all this stalking of the my boxes. LOL 






Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just tracked by reference and there are 2 tracking numbers. Both of them show 5.9lb boxes, which I thought was the weight of the holiday box.  I only have one regular sub and no holiday boxes... 







Quote: Originally Posted by *fordm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tracked by reference and my December box hasn't shipped but my limited Ed holiday box has and it's 5.9 lbs! Ekkkkk!!! So excited!!!!
You're welcome, ladies! I wish I had realized sooner that not all of you know how to do it, since we talk about tracking by reference in literally every PS thread. We should probably always add this info in the first post so everyone always knows where to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## susanleia (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does 2.3lbs seem low to anybody else? This is my 4th box and only my 2nd time paying attention to shipping weight. Couldn't be too many large things ... a bag or a box full of hot cocoa?

I thought that, but maybe it's more gift cards? Or something else that's light, like slippers or a hat?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought that, but maybe it's more gift cards? Or something else that's light, like slippers or a hat?
It does seem low, but some of my most favorite boxes have been the lighter ones so I have high hopes for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 4, 2013)

I think the low weight almost makes it more exciting. Most times the big ticket items aren't heavy ie: last month most of the weight was the candle and the preserves because of the glass and October was heavy because of the cookbook. 

I am totally hoping for some hot cocoa, jewelry, and holiday party makeup items. Tech gloves sound good (Those were on my wish list. If we do get them I hope my husband didn't get me some as well.). 

SO SO excited. Hoping mine actually gets picked up today if it does then I'll have it by Saturday (unless the mail carrier hates me).


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the low weight almost makes it more exciting. Most times the big ticket items aren't heavy ie: last month most of the weight was the candle and the preserves because of the glass and October was heavy because of the cookbook. 

I am totally hoping for some hot cocoa, jewelry, and holiday party makeup items. Tech gloves sound good (Those were on my wish list. If we do get them I hope my husband didn't get me some as well.). 

SO SO excited. Hoping mine actually gets picked up today if it does then I'll have it by Saturday (unless the mail carrier hates me).
Oooh I like the idea of gloves. Scarf is great too and I am still crossing fingers for a bathrobe. Ummmmm and what girl doesn't love jewelry, but make it something that most would like, like stud CZ! or pearls! 

EEeeeek I am so excited for all the subs coming my way: BB, Julep orders from Black Friday and Cyber Monday, Popsugar LE and regular December box, Ipsy. Oh MY!!! Not to mention swaps coming my way and some Cyber Monday shopping I did too! My postal carrier probably hates me too LOL


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, I remember the excitement at January's box because of the high weight...and the disappointment at the stability ball that many people already had.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 4, 2013)

I love the idea of tech gloves!! And I'm totally a scarf person but (can't believe I'm saying this) I think I'm scarfed out.... I've gotten one in two PS boxes and another in FabFitFun...


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 4, 2013)

> Is there a customer service number to call PopSugar? I bought my a sub starting this month, not realizing that my mother had also paid for this months box and planned to give me the box as a gift. So looks like well be getting two December boxes. Was wondering if popsugar might let me push the subscription back a month.


 Yes they are pretty quick to respond. Last time they even gave me a return label to ship one of the boxes back after I got 2 because I accidentally had 2 subscriptions going on at the same time.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm bound to be in the minority, but as I lie here in front of the electric fan trying to catch a breeze from the window, I'm hoping the box doesn't include things for very cold weather. I haven't had a chance to wear the November scarf yet.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

I can track by reference!!! Yay! It's currently with Fedex in NJ!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm super intrigued by the low weight... And secretly hoping for new slippers since my dog ate mine. I've been currently using my Bear Paws (look like uggs) as slippers. Lol. Sweater slipper boots would be awesome! They're so cute!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm super intrigued by the low weight... And secretly hoping for new slippers since my dog ate mine. I've been currently using my Bear Paws (look like uggs) as slippers. Lol. Sweater slipper boots would be awesome! They're so cute!
Mine is in NY. Can't wait!

I found these amazing slipper socks called Snoozies. OMG. I love them!! I almost never wear slippers but always fuzzy socks but I wear these all the time!!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm bound to be in the minority, but as I lie here in front of the electric fan trying to catch a breeze from the window, I'm hoping the box doesn't include things for very cold weather. I haven't had a chance to wear the November scarf yet. 
I'm right there with you!  If I got any winter accessories they'd be put into a trade pile because I would never wear them.  But, I guess we can't complain too much about nice, warm weather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh I like the idea of gloves. Scarf is great too and I am still crossing fingers for a bathrobe. Ummmmm and what girl doesn't love jewelry, but make it something that most would like, like stud CZ! or pearls! 

EEeeeek I am so excited for all the subs coming my way: BB, Julep orders from Black Friday and Cyber Monday, Popsugar LE and regular December box, Ipsy. Oh MY!!! Not to mention swaps coming my way and some Cyber Monday shopping I did too! My postal carrier probably hates me too LOL
Pearls would be awesome.

I have sooo many boxes coming too. I think I calculated it out and I have 15 sub boxes coming this month (some are being used as gifts)! Plus some other holiday shopping. CRAZY and so exciting! I'm sure the post men/women are used to it at this time though. It is every other month when I get like 5-8 that I probably look crazy!


----------



## Kyleyz (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the idea of gloves...just hope that it wouldn't lead to size complaints on this board like the hat and socks did in the past.  Also I really hope they don't send earrings...I would love a silver tone accessory for once!


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 4, 2013)

I could use a pair of tech gloves. I put my finger through one of them on thanksgiving.


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 4, 2013)

December will be my first PopSugar box ever. I'm hoping for a candle but since the November box had one and this box is lighter, it doesn't look like this box will have one. Still excited though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 4, 2013)

I would like some nice gloves too !


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd love a pair of those fold over mittens!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like some nice gloves too !
me three


----------



## debilynn (Dec 4, 2013)

15 BOXES!!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 4, 2013)

I can only imagine the outrage if there were gloves in this box...


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 5, 2013)

Regarding being too warm to ever need gloves...once I was in Miami for christmas and it was soooo cold that year for some reason. I actually had to buy a warm scarf at the Gap. And when I moved up from LA to Santa Barbara---it got COLD up there at night in the winter! (And my SIL lives in Honolulu...but still goes snowboarding on the mainland)....so you never know when winter gear can come in handy (especially if you are like me and work in air-conditioning all summer)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can only imagine the outrage if there were gloves in this box...
Unless they're made of cashmere, which doesn't get super hot and feels extremely lightweight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unless they're made of cashmere, which doesn't get super hot and feels extremely lightweight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just received a pair of cashmere tech gloves from Rue La La with a credit I had.... I wouldn't complain if I got another pair tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just received a pair of cashmere tech gloves from Rue La La with a credit I had.... I wouldn't complain if I got another pair tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm jelly! Now I want a pair, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandyk (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm down with slipper socks, but would cringe at regular socks in my PSMH. Or tech gloves. I got a great tiny pair from Costco that actually fits my hands. And I buy my own tiny socks that actually fit my feet. But in general I would say lighter weight = more precious objects. We never know until it gets into our hands!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, as someone who has subbed to BB for ages, I've come to the conclusion that weight doesn't mean a dang thing. I think we automatically equate "HEAVIER = MORE" in our heads but really, it ends up meaning very little.

(Like with BB, the heavier boxes might have deluxe sized hairsprays, shampoos, and lotions while the lighter boxes have fun full sized makeup products...I'll take the makeup! ha)


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 5, 2013)

> I can only imagine the outrage if there were gloves in this box...





> Unless they're made of cashmere, which doesn't get super hot and feels extremely lightweight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh I mean because hands are different sizes


----------



## brandyk (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Oh I mean because hands are different sizes
THIS


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Oh I mean because hands are different sizes
Yup Yup! I used to work at Coach and they have glove sizes from 6.5 to 8.

Never knew there were glove sizes till I worked there. Makes sense though... they are leather and not a super stretchy material.


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup Yup! I used to work at Coach and they have glove sizes from 6.5 to 8.

Never knew there were glove sizes till I worked there. Makes sense though... they are leather and not a super stretchy material.
I volunteered as a scrub tech for an opthalmology clinic and learned about glove sizes for the first time. The right fitting gloves are especially important there because extra material from loose gloves can get caught on machinery and tools. Sizes went up to like 8.5 I believe, but I was more like a 6.5 to 7.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm moving this month so I sent all my boxes to my mom's house to avoid address change issues and because less stuff in my life = less stuff to move. Anyway...I am going to have to wait for all my boxes, PopSugar included, until the 20th or so (a little sooner if I am lucky), when I go home for the holidays. It kills me to have to wait but it makes more sense that way. I am considering letting myself open one box a day until Christmas. Still not sure if I should try to go spoiler-free this month. I guess I better decide soon! Oh, and PopSugar specific...I finally figured out how to use my Wet Brush. I always brush my hair at the end of my shower, so I switched my regular brush out for the one we got a couple months back. I hated it...it would glide right over my hair without actually brushing it at all, seemingly because of the bendy bristles. I finally figured out what I was doing wrong: I have to towel dry my hair first. Duh. It's not called "The Dripping Wet Brush."


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I'm moving this month so I sent all my boxes to my mom's house to avoid address change issues and because less stuff in my life = less stuff to move. Anyway...I am going to have to wait for all my boxes, PopSugar included, until the 20th or so (a little sooner if I am lucky), when I go home for the holidays. It kills me to have to wait but it makes more sense that way. I am considering letting myself open one box a day until Christmas. Still not sure if I should try to go spoiler-free this month. I guess I better decide soon! Oh, and PopSugar specific...I finally figured out how to use my Wet Brush. I always brush my hair at the end of my shower, so I switched my regular brush out for the one we got a couple months back. I hated it...it would glide right over my hair without actually brushing it at all, seemingly because of the bendy bristles. I finally figured out what I was doing wrong: I have to towel dry my hair first. Duh. It's not called "The Dripping Wet Brush."


 I did the exact same thing with the brush and hated it ad first too, I found that it works well to evenly distribute my conditioner though. I always comb it through so I don't get random unconditioned chunks of tangly hair. Lol.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

> I did the exact same thing with the brush and hated it ad first too, I found that it works well to evenly distribute my conditioner though. I always comb it through so I don't get random unconditioned chunks of tangly hair. Lol.


 Oh my gosh, genius! Totally trying this soon. Also, some people were talking about the weakness of the Illume candles last month and I agree that my "Nice" was barely scented. Just wanted to say that if you want strongly scented candles, try Candles by Victoria. Oh my gosh, they are AMAZING. They have a ton of scents, some of which are modeled after perfumes (they have a Clinique Happy dupe that I love) and the smell fills up the whole room. They are kind of expensive but if you are in the market for nice candles, I highly recommend them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Oh I mean because hands are different sizes
Yep...I have child sized hands and feet...I guarantee most gloves will not fit my hands, lol. However, two of my three daughters are adult sized and it would make a lovely gift. In fact my oldest has asked for a pair of nice gloves for Christmas, so I wouldn't be upset if they were included.


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 5, 2013)

When do we think well see the first box this month?


----------



## JessicaLittle (Dec 5, 2013)

I am kinda hoping for the naked 3 since it's sold out everywhere!


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh my gosh, genius! Totally trying this soon.

Also, some people were talking about the weakness of the Illume candles last month and I agree that my "Nice" was barely scented. Just wanted to say that if you want strongly scented candles, try Candles by Victoria. Oh my gosh, they are AMAZING. They have a ton of scents, some of which are modeled after perfumes (they have a Clinique Happy dupe that I love) and the smell fills up the whole room. They are kind of expensive but if you are in the market for nice candles, I highly recommend them.
Thanks! I'll check them out. &lt;3 Candles by Victoria seem to be around the same price range as Yankee Candles, but the shipping is probably what makes them more expensive. I do appreciate a good scented candle, though.


----------



## RDolph (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, some people were talking about the weakness of the Illume candles last month and I agree that my "Nice" was barely scented. Just wanted to say that if you want strongly scented candles, try Candles by Victoria. Oh my gosh, they are AMAZING. They have a ton of scents, some of which are modeled after perfumes (they have a Clinique Happy dupe that I love) and the smell fills up the whole room. They are kind of expensive but if you are in the market for nice candles, I highly recommend them.
So funny. My "Nice" was so strongly scented that I can't use it, as strong vanilla makes me sneeze.


----------



## Litigatrix (Dec 5, 2013)

Woop! Mine shipped yesterday from New York this time instead of California...maybe that means that I'll get it more quickly? It took from 11/15-11/22 for me to receive it last time. This is only my second box...do they always ship from different locations?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When do we think well see the first box this month?
I hope by tomorrow (fingers crossed for today!!)


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woop! Mine shipped yesterday from New York this time instead of California...maybe that means that I'll get it more quickly? It took from 11/15-11/22 for me to receive it last time. This is only my second box...do they always ship from different locations?
Same with me, mine shipped from Califonia last month and took 8 days to get to me. It's coming from NY now and I live in NH so hopefully it will come sooner!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine is on its way!! In NJ .... now for the long, slow, and agonizing trip to Birmingham!


----------



## randomlyreviews (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine is still processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine is processing as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So excited! This will be my first. 
 

When is the latest you've received your box?


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 5, 2013)

Noooooooo I'm in California!


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 5, 2013)

Reminder to all newbies here, you can track your box with your reference number.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same with me, mine shipped from Califonia last month and took 8 days to get to me. It's coming from NY now and I live in NH so hopefully it will come sooner!
Hopefully you're luckier than I've been. They always ship mine from NY, 35 minutes from my house, but it travels to NJ, Conn, Mass, and finally back to NY before I ever see it lol.


----------



## brainybeauty (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully you're luckier than I've been. They always ship mine from NY, 35 minutes from my house, but it travels to NJ, Conn, Mass, and finally back to NY before I ever see it lol.
Same here! I can drive to the shipping site in about 45 minutes, but they send it through NJ (where it goes to multiple towns over the course of a few days) before bringing it back to NY (about 30 minutes south of me this time) before (finally!) delivering.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is on its way!! In NJ .... now for the long, slow, and agonizing trip to Birmingham!

Mine got to NJ this morning YAY


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine left NJ this morning! Tomorrow it should be in Chicago if the shipping speed is the same as last month!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

When do you all think well see our first spoilers? I'm getting the itch to see one. Lol.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Dec 5, 2013)

I live in MA and mine is usually one of the last to ship out. Then, it takes ~ 1 week for me to get it. I'd say by the 15th of the month, roughly...


----------



## msamandaliz (Dec 5, 2013)

Ugh mine was charged but has been in processing for two days.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine is all the way to Maryland, I'm kinda surprised how fast it moved this month.  But it has to go to West VA then the Post Office before I see it, so that will take another 2-3 days.  I expect mine to arrive Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## celticjade (Dec 5, 2013)

Initiated! Finally. I'm now going MIA to avoid spoilers, because I don't have self control :0). I'm hoping to have it by the 11th, if it goes as before.


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 5, 2013)

My box is moving fast! I'll have it by Saturday if it keeps moving like this. I'm pretty sure we'll have spoilers by tomorrow so I have to stay away from here. Ooooohhhh I hope I can make it through tomorrow without peeking m.u.t. this will be my first time going spoiler free after 10 attempts.


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 5, 2013)

I wasn't planning on getting this months box. I didn't have money in my bank when they charged me on Monday and I assumed they wouldn't try again until I updated my info, but they automatically charged me when I put money in today. I'm obviously not upset about this because I was pretty disappointed about not getting this box, but I really just didn't have the money this week. Oh well, my boyfriend will just have to understand, lol. Anyway... super excited about this month! I got my first box last December and loved it!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine is slowly being pulled by snails out of Haregstown, MD. It looks like I'll get my box really early this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 5, 2013)

My monthly box usually ships from the gilroy location. But this month it's the east coast. It initiated today. The limited edition initated yesterday from gilroy. Anyone on here in PDX!!! If your box ships from the east how long does it usually take?!?!?!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 5, 2013)

Yay--mine is now initiated in CA and I live in CA, woot woot


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Finally mine initiated as well! Yay! Probably won't ship for a few days though. If I'm lucky it will get here Wednesday. My 2 limited editions will be here Monday!! :clap


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 5, 2013)

initiated out of gorgeous garlicky gilroy! gonna attempt to go spoiler free for once since it's christmas and all!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

> So funny. My "Nice" was so strongly scented that I can't use it, as strong vanilla makes me sneeze.


 Really?? Maybe I got a dud! Mine had barely an inkling of vanilla, though maybe it is stronger when lit?


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh goodies, mine just initiated from Gilroy, CA, and I'm in San Diego CA. *relieved* I was worried that I would have to wait for it to come from the east coast!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine is on its way! This has been a terrible mail week...I haven't gotten anything fun! Really looking forward to my subs this month.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 5, 2013)

> My monthly box usually ships from the gilroy location. But this month it's the east coast. It initiated today. The limited edition initated yesterday from gilroy. Anyone on here in PDX!!! If your box ships from the east how long does it usually take?!?!?!


 I don't think mine has ever shipped from the east coast??? Weird!!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 5, 2013)

Yep, just checked and it's Gilroy!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 6, 2013)

If I check my tracking by reference number, I get two different tracking numbers for my subscription. So far only initiation, but I wonder if that means they are sending me two December boxes. And why? I did the 6-month upgrade in November, but never canceled or anything. I should probably check if they also charged me for a regular December box on top of the 6 month charge back in November ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 6, 2013)

My Dec box has left NY; my LE box is chilling in CA. Hurry up boxes!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

> If I check my tracking by reference number, I get two different tracking numbers for my subscription. So far only initiation, but I wonder if that means they are sending me two December boxes. And why? I did the 6-month upgrade in November, but never canceled or anything. I should probably check if they also charged me for a regular December box on top of the 6 month charge back in November ...


 I went to upgrade in November and I ended up getting a new sub somehow...which is strange because I clicked the "upgrade" button and followed from there by anyway I ended up with 2 subs and didn't get an email back after a couple days so I ended up canceling my monthly and keeping my 3 months. I didn't wanna get charged twice waiting to hear from them, so annoying not to be able to speak with someone immediately when it involves money!!!! You should send them an email ASAP to make sure everything is ok!!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

Has anyone gone spoiler free before?? I haven't and I'm wondering if those that have think it's more fun for the box contents to be a surprise or to know what's going to be in it??!!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

> Has anyone gone spoiler free before?? I haven't and I'm wondering if those that have think it's more fun for the box contents to be a surprise or to know what's going to be in it??!!


 I think it is fun both ways! PopSugar is my most surprising subscription. Mascara or something is not going to be all that shocking in a beauty subscription, but I never would have guessed I would have gotten a yoga ball, sweater shaver, rice krispy treat, etc. That part makes it really exciting and interesting to see what is sent out every month. Plus, spoilers don't come out one by one Ipsy style, and there aren't a ton of variations Birchbox style, so once you're spoiled you are 100% spoiled. On the other hand, sometimes there are boxes that I am fairly unhappy with when I see spoilers, but once I see what other users have to say about it, alternative usage suggestions (like for the wine tote), etc. I am much happier by the time I have my box in hand. Not to mention that it is pretty hard to have any self control!


----------



## plumplant (Dec 6, 2013)

Noooooooooooo! Mine initiated in NY and I'm in CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It has ALWAYS come from CA and gotten here in less than 3 days, but now I'm going to have to wait an eternity. Thanks FedEx slowpoke


----------



## Tiffany Clarke (Dec 6, 2013)

My box was in Charlotte last night and I'm in Cameron, Nc which is an hour and a half away...I'm so excited!


----------



## CurlyExpat (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is still processing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mine Too.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyExpat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine Too.




Everyone's still says "Processing" in their account.  We are all tracking by reference.  It was explained a few pages back, but all you need to do is go into your PopSugar Account and grab your Subscription Number. Its 6 digits.  Then go to FedEx.com and select Tracking and then Track by Reference.  Your Subscription Number is your Reference number.  Put that it and plug in your zip code and leave the rest of the fields as they as.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone's still says "Processing" in their account.  We are all tracking by reference.  It was explained a few pages back, but all you need to do is go into your PopSugar Account and grab your Subscription Number. Its 6 digits.  Then go to FedEx.com and select Tracking and then Track by Reference.  Your Subscription Number is your Reference number.  Put that it and plug in your zip code and leave the rest of the fields as they as.
Thanks JenniferV! (love your blog BTW)

Mine's in CA, go will be a while til it heads down south. I hope someone gets there's soon so I can check out the spoilers!


----------



## jenalessi (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok so when I looked it up by reference there were two labels created. I'm not going to get too excited here, but maybe a slim chance I'll get two boxes? That would be a merry Christmas. Both the same weight too.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 6, 2013)

> If I check my tracking by reference number, I get two different tracking numbers for my subscription. So far only initiation, but I wonder if that means they are sending me two December boxes. And why? I did the 6-month upgrade in November, but never canceled or anything. I should probably check if they also charged me for a regular December box on top of the 6 month charge back in November ...





> Ok so when I looked it up by reference there were two labels created. I'm not going to get too excited here, but maybe a slim chance I'll get two boxes? That would be a merry Christmas. Both the same weight too.


 Me too! I wonder what is going on? My first box initiated Thursday and the second today...


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine has left NJ so if it follows last month I'll get it Wed. If only it wouldn't detour to WI and back to Chicago I'd have it at least a day earlier!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine arrived in Ellenwood, GA for its usual weekend layover! ugh .... I wish I could just go get it!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine went from NY, NJ, MD, and now WV.  HURRY UPPP TO MICHIGAN ALREADY. Estimated arrival is the 11th. Ahh.


----------



## subbox (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine was "initiated" from CA two days ago, but there have been no updates since then. I wish it would hurry up and get here!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Dec 6, 2013)

Woop, mine is in GA as well (I'm in SC.)  Wish it could've came straight here instead of skipping over me and going to GA, lol.  Hope to get it early to mid next week!


----------



## indianaredhead (Dec 6, 2013)

I should be getting my box on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaLittle (Dec 6, 2013)

*Mine is in Orlando and should be here on Tuesday! *


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally my box is in Georgia! BUT it has to make its usual tour of Atlanta so I'll probably get it Tuesday as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2013)

oooOOOOooo I've been so busy at work the last few weeks I've completely forgotten to obsess! Just checked and it looks like it should arrive TOMORROW!! What an awesome surprise!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooOOOOooo I've been so busy at work the last few weeks I've completely forgotten to obsess! Just checked and it looks like it should arrive TOMORROW!! What an awesome surprise!! 



 
Yay, please share once you open it!!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

My LE should be here TODAY or at the latest by tomorrow BUT I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN as of this afternoon until Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????? oh WHY????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





My regular monthly sub shipped out of Gilroy yesterday so that should arrive by tomorrow or Monday at the latest but, again, I won't be able to get to it til Wednesday! OMG by then my UPS guy will hate me will all the backed up boxes in my mailbox. LOL


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 6, 2013)

Tracking by reference is no longer working for me. Now it asks me to select the "reference type" and the shipping method.. Anyone know what the method is? I tried Ground and SmartPost but neither worked.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My LE should be here TODAY or at the latest by tomorrow BUT I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN as of this afternoon until Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????? oh WHY????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





My regular monthly sub shipped out of Gilroy yesterday so that should arrive by tomorrow or Monday at the latest but, again, I won't be able to get to it til Wednesday! OMG by then my UPS guy will hate me will all the backed up boxes in my mailbox. LOL 




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Dec 6, 2013)

They usually come from Gilroy CA which is two hours from me.. and mine shows still processing....


----------



## mwilly28 (Dec 6, 2013)

So when I put my reference number in I also show two different tracking numbers...I saw a few others have the same thing...What does this mean????  lol two boxes?  Or is this just a mistake?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 6, 2013)

> So when I put my reference number in I also show two different tracking numbers...I saw a few others have the same thing...What does this mean???? Â lol two boxes? Â Or is this just a mistake?


It's truly a mystery! I guess we will see..,


----------



## mwilly28 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's truly a mystery! I guess we will see..,
 Well until they are out of the "initiation" phase and it says I have two boxes that "shipped"  I'm not going to get too excited....maybe its just a fedex mistake.


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> So when I put my reference number in I also show two different tracking numbers...I saw a few others have the same thing...What does this mean???? Â lol two boxes? Â Or is this just a mistake?


 I noticed the same thing this morning when I tracked by reference. I thought it was an error. If we do get two, I wonder if they'll want us to send one back . . . but it would be a nice surprise if we're able to keep it, and it doesn't count against my 6 month subscription ( as in taking off a month.) We'll see. This should prove interesting. I believe they're still selling December. Maybe they have too many?


----------



## Kerryliz (Dec 6, 2013)

To the people with two tracking numbers... are you getting the bonus necklace? Maybe they sent it in a separate box??


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> To the people with two tracking numbers... are you getting the bonus necklace? Maybe they sent it in a separate box??


 I'm not getting the necklace, which is why this is so weird.


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmm.. My Fedex tracking is also showing two labels. So strange!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 6, 2013)

I am hoping to get mine tomorrow, but with the holidays and impending snow in my area I am thinking it won't be until Monday. Hoping for some spoilers today if at all possible so I can get on with my weekend.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I noticed the same thing this morning when I tracked by reference. I thought it was an error. If we do get two, I wonder if they'll want us to send one back . . . but it would be a nice surprise if we're able to keep it, and it doesn't count against my 6 month subscription ( as in taking off a month.)

We'll see. This should prove interesting.

I believe they're still selling December. Maybe they have too many?
Legally you are not required to ship anything back if there is a company error, and they would be in the wrong to penalize you for that error.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok I just checked mine and have 2 tracking numbers also...weird


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> Legally you are not required to ship anything back if there is a company error, and they would be in the wrong to penalize you for that error.


 Good to know, thanks :0)


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 6, 2013)

How can you tell if you have two tracking numbers?


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

This would be a HUGE company error . . .


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> How can you tell if you have two tracking numbers?


 If you "track by reference" and two tracking numbers pop up. Tracking by reference is explained earlier in this thread.


----------



## mwilly28 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celticjade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not getting the necklace, which is why this is so weird.
I al am not getting the necklace and have two tracking numbers


----------



## luv2blazy (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm new to posting on MUT but have enjoyed looking at the spoilers for Popsugar boxes. I also have two tracking numbers. I checked, and I was not charged twice. My niece may get a box for Christmas if I end up getting two.


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, only one tracking number is coming up - which is weird because I purchased a gift subscription and the two necklaces.


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 6, 2013)

I only had one tracking number and I checked by reference... But anyway...I just checked and it just left New Jersey! WooHoo!!! I'm in Connecticut so here's hoping it gets here by Monday!!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 6, 2013)

I only get one box :-(


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine just had one as well. It's hanging out in Georgia over the weekend.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Hopefully you're luckier than I've been. They always ship mine from NY, 35 minutes from my house, but it travels to NJ, Conn, Mass, and finally back to NY before I ever see it lol.


 Lol .... Same here !!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

> I only get one box :-(


 I doubt we are getting 2 boxes! It's probably some weird mix up or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooOOOOooo I've been so busy at work the last few weeks I've completely forgotten to obsess! Just checked and it looks like it should arrive TOMORROW!! What an awesome surprise!! 




 
Woohoo!  Mine is scheduled for Monday but it USUALLY comes a day early.  I hope that means it comes tomorrow too!

And dude I saw 40 some posts I thought for sure someone had their box.  Lol.  Guess we're all waiting until tomorrow!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woohoo!  Mine is scheduled for Monday but it USUALLY comes a day early.  I hope that means it comes tomorrow too!

*And dude I saw 40 some posts I thought for sure someone had their box.*  Lol.  Guess we're all waiting until tomorrow!
I know! I got so excited there for a minute, lol.


----------



## subbox (Dec 6, 2013)

I keep checking this forum to see if there are any spoilers, when I really should be working. Is anyone scheduled to get theirs today?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 6, 2013)

> I al am not getting the necklace and have two tracking numbers


 Same. I subbed for a year before the price change.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 6, 2013)

Are all the double #'s coming from Gilroy?


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> Are all the double #'s coming from Gilroy?


 Mine is.


----------



## debilynn (Dec 6, 2013)

Seriously stalking this thread. I am in FL and mine is still processing. I do not have double numbers so not sure what the two tracking numbers are for. I hope I get the necklace. Effie in Catching Fire had on a similar one. LOL.

I am so hoping by tomorrow someone gets theirs!


----------



## euripus (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* 

Are all the double #'s coming from Gilroy?
Mine is!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

> Are all the double #'s coming from Gilroy?


 Mine are and same weight but different timing


----------



## indianaredhead (Dec 6, 2013)

My question would be on those who have two tracking codes are they both moving?


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 6, 2013)

Where are the spoilers?! Since I just paid yesterday, mine will take a little longer this month. But Im needing some spoilers! I hope it's as good as last December's. I loved that box!


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> My question would be on those who have two tracking codes are they both moving?


 Mine hasn't yet, so anythings possible at this point.


----------



## msamandaliz (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine is coming from Gilroy but I only have one box....


----------



## euripus (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *indianaredhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My question would be on those who have two tracking codes are they both moving?
Not moving, only initiated.  Both are the same weight and no ETA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mwilly28 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are all the double #'s coming from Gilroy?
Mine is too!


----------



## subbox (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine also has two, but I did place two orders this month, and I thought that was it. And yeah, it's from Gilroy. Probably some glitch.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

Everyone is getting a chic garlic extra from Gilroy!


----------



## msamandaliz (Dec 6, 2013)

I placed two orders too. One for me and one for my sister but her's came from NY and mine from CA so I don't see two boxes....


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Everyone is getting a chic garlic extra from Gilroy!


I'd be ok with that!


----------



## celticjade (Dec 6, 2013)

> Everyone is getting a chic garlic extra from Gilroy!


 Honestly, I'd love to see a jar of yummy garlic spread for bread and crackers, made from Gilroy garlic. That would be awesome!!!


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't believe I will be one of the first to get their boxes tomorrow, that never happens. I'm usually the one refreshing and stalking and it's torture so I'm happy that I'll bring you guys some peace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... if I get it first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2013)

I am always at the end of the line with popsugar, but it has taught me patience....


----------



## polarama (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm usually one of the last, but guess what--I GOT MY BOX!

Edited w/pics!

-lulufrost for popsugar bracelet -mint studio wrapping paper -modelco fiber lashextend black mascara -govino go anywhere flutes (really cute) -cc made caramel corn -ncla peppermint latte nail wraps (red w/white polka dots, red w/white stripes) -extra--ghiradelli chocoate--2 bags   



closer shot of the wrapper paper and the bracelet.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm usually one of the last, but guess what--I GOT MY BOX!

-lulufrost for popsugar bracelet -mint studio wrapping paper -modelco fiber lashextend black mascara -govino go anywhere flutes (really cute) -cc made caramel corn -ncla peppermint latte nail wraps (red w/white polka dots, red w/white stripes) -extra--ghiradelli chocoate--2 bags   Picture to come when I get a sec! 
So curious about the bracelet...that's make it or break it for me in terms of this box....are there rhinestones on it?


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 6, 2013)

So excited about this box! Thanks for posting the spoilers!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are some links...

http://www.ccmade.com/popcorn
http://www.govinowine.com/story.html
http://www.shopncla.com/products/peppermint-lane
http://www.modelcocosmetics.com/shop/eyes/mascara
http://mixtstudio.com/products/decembered-gifting-set/


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 6, 2013)

Dang it lolz someone beat me lol. I'm trying not to peek... I have to hold myself till tomorrow. I hope you guys that did peek are excited and happy with the products!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Dec 6, 2013)

Ekk - mine has made it to Chicago - it needs to still go one its stay at the FedEx station 20 minutes from here before the post office and then my condo......so probably Wednesday/Thursday.  Can I stay spoiler free until then....let's face it probably not, but I'm going to try!!

Thanks for hiding the spoilers so far, I should probably stay away now though if I want any chance.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh man. I don't really like any of that stuff. And I bought two boxes! Darn. Well at least it's gift giving season.


----------



## subbox (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man. I don't really like any of that stuff. And I bought two boxes! Darn. Well at least it's gift giving season.
Same here!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks polarama! I like this box, and I think the friend I got it for will like it too. Maybe not everything, but enough that it will be fun for her to open.


----------



## subbox (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *polarama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm usually one of the last, but guess what--I GOT MY BOX!

Edited w/pics!

-lulufrost for popsugar bracelet -mint studio wrapping paper -modelco fiber lashextend black mascara -govino go anywhere flutes (really cute) -cc made caramel corn -ncla peppermint latte nail wraps (red w/white polka dots, red w/white stripes) -extra--ghiradelli chocoate--2 bags   



closer shot of the wrapper paper and the bracelet. 





 
Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## msamandaliz (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG I am super excited for the bracelet!


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man. I don't really like any of that stuff. And I bought two boxes! Darn. Well at least it's gift giving season.

Yes, I'm still happy I cancelled last month. The only thing I like was the 4 Pack of flutes, which are only $12.95 on their website... so I might actually order them. But there are a few giftable things in there....


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone know of any coupon codes ? I want to order this box as a gift for my friend before the December box runs out.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Dec 6, 2013)

Prices:

-lulufrost for popsugar bracelet: ???

-mint studio wrapping paper: $9.00

-modelco fiber lashextend black mascara $24.00

-govino go anywhere flutes (really cute): $12.95

-cc made caramel corn: $4.00

-ncla peppermint latte nail wraps (red w/white polka dots, red w/white stripes) $16.00

-extra--ghiradelli chocoate--2 bags: ~$7.00   Total (without bracelet): ~$72.95
  I'm pretty excited about this box!  They look like good gifts if I can part anything.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the theme of this box, very Christmas-y. Unfortunately I'm not really excited for anything in the box. I think it's time for popsugar and I to take a break. Sorta unrelated but I went on the NCLA site and saw these nail wraps called Stephanie's galaxy and I need them in my life.


----------



## indianaredhead (Dec 6, 2013)

The bracelet looks like a version of the Victorian plaza bracelet ($198), maybe done in an art deco style?


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am really happy with this box! There is nothing that is a complete miss with me for this month, and it makes it even better that I will be receiving the bonus necklace from the gift subscription! I wonder how heavy the bracelet is since it looks to be big metal chain. Hopefully not too heavy, and the glasses look awesome! I have really been enjoying the Model Co. brand after receiving them a few times through Lip Factory and I am excited to see how there mascara is. The NCLA nail wraps can be my first try at nail wraps, so that will be fun. I love how much chocolate they through in as well! I would have loved a pair of crazy socks or gloves, but all in all, I am happy with the box.


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about the box...but I've said this before and have wound up being more pleased with the box in person. Based on the spoiler pics I am not really feelin that bracelet. It looks like it has rhinestones on it and that just aint my thing. If they had sent a different style (that I liked), then I'd probably be a lil more excited for this box. I will probably stick around for January (since it's my birthday month) and re-evaluate after that. I might just stick to LE boxes.


----------



## Sputinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Yikes, I don't like this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last December was so great. I think I'll be cancelling, it's not worth the new higher price to me if these are the brands they're going to be sending out from now on.


----------



## juliesarah (Dec 6, 2013)

mine is not even shipped yet.  what gives?


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsASubInABox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Prices:

  Total: ~$72.95
  I'm pretty excited about this box!  They look like good gifts if I can part anythin (Edited to avoid spoilers) Isn't this a fairly low value for a popsugar box?  Even if the total doesn't include one item, I'm sort of shocked this is the first box that was an increased price and has a lower value.  Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Sumayyah (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG that looks great! I'm so excited!


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (Edited to avoid spoilers) Isn't this a fairly low value for a popsugar box?  Even if the total doesn't include one item, I'm sort of shocked this is the first box that was an increased price and has a lower value.  Kind of a bummer. 
Agree - given the price increase, I was kinda hoping for something a lil more exciting than treats I can buy at the grocery store and umm...wrapping paper.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 6, 2013)

I like this box... Especially after I visited the Lulu Frost website and saw the prices of all the bracelets!  lol  I'll use everything in this box with the exception of the nail wraps but I'm going to gift those to a friends daughter so I'm happy.


----------



## jzim291 (Dec 6, 2013)

Spoiler



According to the lulufrost websites, quite similar bracelets are selling for 198.00 and I think that would be the base point for this bracelet. In addition to the 72.00 value of the box...not too bad.

Assuming this is an accurate value of the bracelet.

Regarding the big ticket item.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

Ahhhhhh I flipping love it. But I will also say that if I weren't a Christmas person I might feel a bit left out. Definitely feels like a Christmassy theme.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 6, 2013)

I LOVE this box! Way more than last month's and I really liked last month's box!


----------



## Litigatrix (Dec 6, 2013)

Not to be negative Nancy....but for 40 bucks I expected more. I think this will be my last month.


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 6, 2013)

I feel like the bracelet value is probably less than the bracelets on the web so even if you gave it a conservative $65 that still brings you up to about $135 and thats hoping you don't pay shipping on some of the items.
Overall I'm pleased with the box. Everything will be used or can make some great gifts. Oddly enough I just bought the wine glass versions of the flutes for a gift for someone.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Litigatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to be negative Nancy....but for 40 bucks I expected more. I think this will be my last month.


How much more? The value of that one item alone is aprox. 5x the value of the whole box. Not bad for $40


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 6, 2013)

I really like this box!

Here are some thoughts/comments. I will put it in a spoiler, just in case anyone is trying to stay spoiler free.

I have been really wanting to try this ModelCo mascara! And I am drowning in mascara's but this one I am happy to receive.

I like LuLu Frost and may actually wear the bracelet. I think it would look good layered w/ some bangles or even wrap bracelets. Plus I am so happy it's not Gorjana. Enough Gorjana already!

GoVino is fun. Will get used.

Wrapping paper is really cool actually.

Nail Strips will be a stocking stuffer.

And the chocolate and popcorn will be gone shortly after they arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
It's a HAPPY box!

Thank you for posting pics!


----------



## Litigatrix (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't mean value, I could care less about that. I simply dont feel the items in the box warrant the increased price. Im just as meh about this month as last.


----------



## polarama (Dec 6, 2013)

I was kind of disappointed at first, but it has grown on me. I also missed two coupon codes, there is one for the high value item (25% off full value purchases from the website) and one for the item in the small thin box ($10 off and a free product on the site).

Thoughts re: high value item:



Spoiler



The bracelet--it is similar, but def "cheaper" than the Victorian Plaza Bracelets on the LF website.  The chain is not as gold, it's more bronze-y, and there isn't that cute little LF ball dangling from the closure.  But it's still substantial--it reminds me a lot of the LuluFrost for J Crew stuff, in terms of quality.  

The charm is cute, sort of art deco-y to me.  Funny for everyone who wants silver...the charm is silver! (even though the chain is bronze).


----------



## MKSB (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm reserving judgment until I get the box, but my initial thoughts are that I am pleased with the food items, will definitely use the wrapping paper and I'm PSYCHED about the glasses. I was going to buy some new ones for myself but now I don't have to! I already have too much mascara so that'll go in the pile to be used and I don't wear nail wraps so they will go with all my nail stuff I need to trade at some point. I'm waiting to see how I like the bracelet...All in all I'm okay with this box. I'm hoping the Holiday box is filled with some nice goodies.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

Overall I am happy with the box but not thrilled. There are a couple of items I definitely do not like.



Spoiler



I HATE THE MASCARA. I got the full size in my Birchbox once and it is one of my least favorite mascaras ever. I have fairly short lashes and this hardly did anything for them. Definitely going to a friend or trading.   I like the bracelet (I think) but I will have to see it in person and try it on to get an accurate assessment.   I haven't tried any GoVino so this is definitely a fun item for me. I need shatterproof...I am always walking on eggshells with those glass mugs from last year.   The wrapping paper is kind of a weird thing to include. That's something for the people I gift to, not myself, and I assume it's not a whole roll so it would have to be used for fairly small things. I will probably use it to wrap stocking stuffer items I guess.   I get my nails done in a salon for the most part but I will probably try out one set and pass one set on to my mom (unless she wants both).   I love decadent food items, so I am excited they didn't include something too boring.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is my first Popsugar.  I got a three month subscription before they raised prices.  I'm really excited about the flutes, I've seen those on another website and they are so cute.  The rest of the box isn't very impressive.  I dunno, maybe I will like it more once I get it in hand.  I guess for the price I paid its not a bad value.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

Not a bad box!!!  Definitely excited for the bracelet and glasses.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like I'll have an extra 40 bucks a month after this box. So many of the previous boxes looked amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess the LE BOX will determine whether or not I dump PSMH entirely. But no more sub for me after last month and now this.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

If you don't mind the extra $10 and are leaving ps there's always fabfitfun. They have two spoilers out for the winter box. I am keeping both for now.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 6, 2013)

If FFF were a monthly sub I would totally ditch PopSugar. Their stuff is a lot better IMO and I get more use out of it. I just need that monthly lifestyle box fix though so it's hard to give up PS.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yay! I love everything, I'm so excited for this box!!!! Especially the eye item is my favorite one ever, anyone who is trading that I will take them all!!!!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 6, 2013)

FFF is definitely producing better boxes for me. I almost cancelled it until I saw their first spoilers. I would love it if it was monthly sub.


----------



## mckondik (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I'll like this well enough, but it is not compelling me to stay. I've had the box from the beginning and have held on over the time I could justify it financially. I think I'll drop down to just FFF as it is quarterly. Pop Sugar seems to be putting more emphasis on their LE boxes which are a bit pricey for me.


----------



## IffB (Dec 6, 2013)

I am totally fine with the spoilers, and glad that I am also gifting one.... Good variety, fun items, good bang for the buck!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I love everything, I'm so excited for this box!!!! Especially the eye item is my favorite one ever, anyone who is trading that I will take them all!!!!
Deal!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 6, 2013)

I do actually really like the box this month, but I'm still not sure if it's worth the $40 or not. I guess I'll wait one more month and see.


----------



## polarama (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I love everything, I'm so excited for this box!!!! Especially the eye item is my favorite one ever, anyone who is trading that I will take them all!!!!


Off to check your trade list.....


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm so glad I couldn't resist the spoilers !! Initially I was planning on gifting some of the items from this box to a friend but I actually liked everything for myself after seeing the spoilers. So instead I immediately decides to gift her a three month sub so that she can start getting her boxes from dec ( her bday month and Christmas ) !! Now if only I had decided this earlier I would have got the necklace or could have used the coupon code the has for their Black Friday deal. But as usual I'm always late to the party !! Lol!!


----------



## apobec (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if the charm is removable from the bracelet? I'm not quite a charm bracelet person, but the basic chain looks quite nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I'm weirdly excited for the wrapping paper.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmmm...not a big fan of the bracelet. It looks too much like a cross.


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I was kind of disappointed at first, but it has grown on me. I also missed two coupon codes, there is one for the high value item (25% off full value purchases fromÂ the website) and one for the item in the small thin box ($10 off and a free product on the site).





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When you say there is a coupon code for the small thin box do you mean the NCLA? If so what exactly does it read on the coupon if you don't mind me asking. I'm considering a purchase of their galaxy nail strips and a coupon code may tip the scales. Â


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 6, 2013)

Yikes... Underwhelmed again this month. Especially with the price increase. Really hoping the LE box is amazing!! But I think I'll be canceling PS and keeping FFF. They had a rocky start, but it seems like they're starting to learn and work out the kinks. I find I'm much happier with them now than I am with PS.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

I really doubt that bracelet has a retail value of $198, who knows it may be of lesser quality than their regular stuff because it was made specifically for PS. I think the wine glasses are kind of odd they seem like more of a summery thing, actually weren't they in one of the summer boxes too???!!


----------



## bschlee (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think the wine glasses are kind of odd they seem like more of a summery thing, actually weren't they in one of the summer boxes too???!!

Since they're flutes, not wine glasses, I think they're meant for New Years Eve! Champagne flutes.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmmâ€¦  I'm not kicking myself for keeping the box one more month, but I won't be sad to see it go when I cancel.  I would love to keep it for January since that's my birthday month, but I'm wary about a potential heavy-on-fitness-items box like last year's.  That just wasn't fun *at all*.  These boxes are just bringing in far too many *things* into my life that I just don't use, and if I really want something, I'll probably be able to swap for it.  If not, I don't need it.  I have too much *stuff* right now.  I need to get rid of a lot of it instead of adding to it!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm usually one of the last, but guess what--I GOT MY BOX! Edited w/pics!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did you have 2 fedex tracking #s or 1??


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 6, 2013)

> Hmmâ€¦ Â I'm not kicking myself for keeping the box one more month, but I won't be sad to see it go when I cancel.Â  I would love to keep it for January since that's my birthday month, but I'm wary about a potential heavy-on-fitness-items box like last year's. Â That just wasn't fun *at all*. Â These boxes are just bringing in far too many *things* into my life that I just don't use, and if I really want something, I'll probably be able to swap for it. Â If not, I don't need it. Â I have too much *stuff* right now. Â I need to get rid of a lot of it instead of adding to it!


 Ya I've only been subbing since sept and am already feeling like I have too much stuff, which is something that I never, ever thought I would say!!! Haha


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I love everything, I'm so excited for this box!!!! Especially the eye item is my favorite one ever, anyone who is trading that I will take them all!!!!

Oh man, ME TOO!  I got one in a trade and it is by FAR my holy grail mascara. I love it so much. Someone else said it didn't work at all for them, that's so weird!  I wonder if they got a partially dried up one or something.  

I'm SUPER excited for this box.  The only other box I've gotten was for my birthday in August, and I hated it. Felt like a boring suburban soccer mom box, and literally nothing was my style. I traded/sold the entire box. I don't pack lunches, I don't want to smell like flowers, I don't need a preppy bowl or to-do list. Ugh!

I ended up scoring a free box for referrals, but I had to have an 'active' subscription in order to get the free box, so I begrudgingly subbed again because I can't turn away a freebie/discount. So basically I'm getting 2 boxes at half price.. and if January's is as good as this one is, I'll be over the moon!



Spoiler



Lulu Frost bracelet - I'll have to see it in person before I make judgements, but I'm a big Lulu Frost fan in general, except I can't afford any of it. Excited to see it!

Model Co Mascara - YES! my HG mascara. do want. 

GoVino Flutes - I just saw these somewhere and lusted after them. My drink of choice is cava/champagne, but I don't really care for traditional champagne glasses when I'm just relaxing on the couch, too formal. these are perfect!

Nail Wraps - Eh, whatever. They're cute but I doubt I'll actually use them. 

Popcorn - Probably will be a stocking stuffer for my mom, she's popcorn-obsessed.

Wrapping Paper - It's cute, I'll use it. 

Chocolate - More stocking stuffers! basically I was going to buy this stuff anyway, so they saved me the trouble.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, I swore I wouldn't look, but I had to.

And I am happy! I actually think this box looks great!


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine!  I never can wait though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 6, 2013)

i could lie and say i didn't mean to know what was in this box when i clicked, but i totally did.i knew i would see.i knew i would want to see.i knew and now know i would want and DESIRE TO SEE AND NOW I KNOW AND NOW BOTH DESIRES HAVE BEEN FILLED AND I AM COMPLEEEETE!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 6, 2013)

well not completely.gary oldman isn't here.haha!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 7, 2013)

Can someone explain the swap stuff to me (because I ordered 2 boxes and definitely want to unload those eye products.) Do the senders usually pay for shipping? It just doesn't really sound cost effective with the shipping part. Just curious how that actually works out usually.


----------



## polarama (Dec 7, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When you say there is a coupon code for the small thin box do you mean the NCLA? If so what exactly does it read on the coupon if you don't mind me asking. I'm considering a purchase of their galaxy nail strips and a coupon code may tip the scales. Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No, the coupon code is for model co.


----------



## debilynn (Dec 7, 2013)

I am not seeing anything on the Lulu Frost website for anything under $100 bucks. The exact bracelet is not on there but from the looks of the picture it appears to upwards of $198.00 value but we will see.


----------



## polarama (Dec 7, 2013)

> Did you have 2 fedex tracking #s or 1??


 I didn't even getting a shipping email and I hadn't even bothered to go into my acct to track bc my boxes are never this early!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 7, 2013)

Avoiding spoilers but a quick update on *one* of my boxes. It has officially shipped! We'll see what happens with the other one.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 7, 2013)

senders and receivers both pay shipping.and it's more of a "oh you have this, ok i want that" type of deal.it is cost effective if you find something you want and figure that sub boxes cost at least $10 a month.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can someone explain the swap stuff to me (because I ordered 2 boxes and definitely want to unload those eye products.) Do the senders usually pay for shipping? It just doesn't really sound cost effective with the shipping part. Just curious how that actually works out usually.

Yeah, in a trade each seller pays for the shipping. I ship via USPS and I create the label/pay for it online via this link: www.paypal.com/shipnow

It usually costs me maybe $2-3 to send something regular ol' First Class mail. Heavier stuff will be a little more, but I figure the stuff I'm trading is just sitting unused in my house, so I might as well spend a couple bucks to get something I like.  Plus, I love getting things in the mail!

Also, I ordered a big set of small bubble mailers from Amazon for maybe $7, and I re-use a lot of packages as well so I don't pay much for packaging.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

You know on the Lulu site they have a Cham bracelet that looks exactly like the chain part of the bracelet with 5 charms on it for $225. It is made of brass so I thinking the bracelet is made of brass. It's color is the same at least on my computer!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

Forgot to include this. . It also looks like on the spoiler photo that there is an extra jump ring on the clasp ring. I don't know but the round ball might be under the chain????? What do u think?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Dec 7, 2013)

I absolutely love this box although its only my second month I think its way better than last month and i looove the christmas-y theme. So excited to get it!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avoiding spoilers but a quick update on *one* of my boxes. It has officially shipped! We'll see what happens with the other one.

Same here and it's the box with the later initiation that got shipped. I'm guessing that the first initiation was a mistake or something?

With Smartpost, I doubt anything will arrive before Tuesday ...


----------



## maleia91 (Dec 7, 2013)

I have 2 tracking numbers but as of now, one is on the move, and the other is still in processing mode. I don't expect to get 2 boxes sadly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in other news, I love this months box!


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

I really wish popsugar would stop including crap I can get at Rite Aid in their boxes. Ghirardelli? REALLY? The NCLA nail wraps are cute for like a 13year old. Wrapping paper? Maybe I'm being too uppity or something but I can't believe how lame these boxes have been the past few months. I'm annoyed with this. My mom asked for a PS for Christmas so I gifted her a sub and god she is going to be so disappointed, as am I. I hate this box.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> I really wish popsugar would stop including crap I can get at Rite Aid in their boxes. Ghirardelli? REALLY? The NCLA nail wraps are cute for like a 13year old. Wrapping paper? Maybe I'm being too uppity or something but I can't believe how lame these boxes have been the past few months. I'm annoyed with this. My mom asked for a PS for Christmas so I gifted her a sub and god she is going to be so disappointed, as am I. I hate this box.


 Ya I totally agree, I'm kind of ambivalent about this box but was so disappointed with October's!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep...RiteAid has been running specials lately and I got a ton of Ghirardelli with a coupon and paid $1 or less each bag. I was crushed when I saw the chocolate in this month's box...really?!?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll take all of the chocolate...ALL OF IT.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'll take all of the chocolate...ALL OF IT.


 Me too!! I'm thinking about using the caramel ones for s'mores.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 7, 2013)

The more I think about it the more pissed I get lol. Paper and chocolate?! Really popsugar? I only sub to these things to be introduced to items and brands I've never used. So far popsugar has introduced me to overpricedfake jewelry and junkfood lol.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm also irritated with the multiple food items thing. There's nothing in this box that is the least bit exciting for me. It's all cheap garbage with the exception of the mascara(maybe) and the bracelet. Plastic champagne flutes? Whoop de freakin doo. That'll be great for when I bring my own flutes to a New Years party (what???) or go on a picnic in 8 months. I still can't get over the wrapping paper thing though. I literally am gifting my mom a box that has Christmas wrapping paper INSIDE OF IT on Christmas. Please forgive my negativity but I have been up the past 2 nights with a conjested baby and am severely sleep deprived haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2013)

This is my first box with Popsugar and I can't say I'm over-the-moon about it. I know some people weren't happy with November's box but I actually signed up because I thought that one was really nice. I'm a crazy couponer and I have a massive drawer full of chocolate that I get for pennies, and there's plenty of Ghirardelli in there. So getting not only one, but TWO bags in this box was kind of a massive let down. And then popcorn on top of it? Just seems like a lot of food items in one box.

I'm looking forward to the wine glasses, the bracelet and the mascara. Everything else just kind of seems like a throw-away item.

If this box wasn't $40 a month I feel like it would be nice. I understand that the bracelet is a pricey item but it's not something I would personally even spend $10 on as I have to LOVE a piece of jewelry for me to buy it.

Not enough disappointment for me to cancel after just one month, but I think my fiance (who I begged to buy me a subscription to PS) is probably going to look at me like I'm crazy for wasting $40 when he sees the chocolate and the dang wrapping paper...lol


----------



## Mrs Massey (Dec 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how much wrapping paper there is? I'm assuming I'm wrong but it looks like one sheet of tissue paper in the pictures.


----------



## Mrs Massey (Dec 7, 2013)

This is my first box too. I am not hating anything in the box from what I see in the spoilers but I'm more like meh to it. I'll give it another month but I was really hoping this would have been a great book box or some real wow factor considering the price increase.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wish popsugar would stop including crap I can get at Rite Aid in their boxes.

Ghirardelli? REALLY? The NCLA nail wraps are cute for like a 13year old. Wrapping paper? Maybe I'm being too uppity or something but I can't believe how lame these boxes have been the past few months.

I'm annoyed with this. My mom asked for a PS for Christmas so I gifted her a sub and god she is going to be so disappointed, as am I.

I hate this box.
This is my least favorite box... they sell these chocolates at the check out at marshalls.  I might like the bracelet will have to see it in person. I hope the  other box this month I ordered is better . Jan will be my last month and I am taking a break from popsugar . to many things I just don't like want or need lately


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Regarding the ghirardelli, isn't popsugar from the Bay Area? Because going to ghirardelli square at Christmas time for cocoa is kind of a festive local thing to do. My husband is from there and he and his family love the little squares at Christmas time. Of course I would die if I saw see's candy in a box, which is what I think of when I miss CA. Anyway just a thought.


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs Massey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know how much wrapping paper there is? I'm assuming I'm wrong but it looks like one sheet of tissue paper in the pictures.
here is a link with the specs for that http://mixtstudio.com/products/decembered-gifting-set/


----------



## Jo Cres (Dec 7, 2013)

ughh really I got this mascara is my BB sometime ago and am not impresses. I prefer a different brand altogether when it comes to fiber mascara (imju its amazing) this box to me really crapped out this month . I was hoping for amazing.....chocolate I can buy at the drugstore and wrapping paper....so not happy although don't get me wrong the chocolate will get eaten but I don't see how these are must have items. its like these were leftovers and they just chucked them in boxes


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 7, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about the chocolates. I can get them at any drugstore but I like the idea of chocolates just a different brand. I really don't understand why we got fancy wrapping paper if it's just going to be ripped and thrown down the garbage. That's why I get cheap paper. The bracelet I'm kind of upset about because I don't know the value of it and I would like to know the exact price of the box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 7, 2013)

Aren't the chocolates listed as an extra though? So they wouldn't count towards the value anyway. As far as I'm concerned, they can send extra chocolate whenever they like!


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll take the chocolate and the popcorn! I'm happy they finally included milk chocolate. I hate dark chocolate and all of my boxes send dark chocolate every single time.


----------



## artlover13 (Dec 7, 2013)

I love the bracelet! How pretty for the holidays. I think this is a terrific box and the value it great. Personally, I will gift most of it because items are perfect for women of all ages in my family, but not the bracelet. That's for me!


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't hate this box, but I don't love it. Everything will get used, but I don't think it's worth $40. From the photo, I don't think I'll like the bracelet. As for the nail decals, they will be cute if not overdone. Just put them on one or two fingers. Everything else will get used. Side thought, the chocolate, glasses, bag from last month, and a bottle of wine would make a nice gift.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethStreet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here is a link with the specs for that http://mixtstudio.com/products/decembered-gifting-set/
It looks like enough paper, tags and twine to wrap 3 small gifts.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Has anyone else received their box yet?


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I am hoping for a variation for the bracelet. When we took the quiz I remember it asked what type of jewelry we preferred. My wrists are super small so I am doubtful it will fit. If not it will make an awesome gift!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 7, 2013)

Are the "glasses" at least heavy duty plastic? I get dollar store champagne flutes for NYE parties. They'd get used if they were made of glass but meh.


----------



## flynt (Dec 7, 2013)

I just got a set of holiday nail wraps from the Sephora black friday sale; I never thought I'd have the problem of too many holiday nail wraps lol.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Regarding the ghirardelli, isn't popsugar from the Bay Area? Because going to ghirardelli square at Christmas time for cocoa is kind of a festive local thing to do. My husband is from there and he and his family love the little squares at Christmas time. Of course I would die if I saw see's candy in a box, which is what I think of when I miss CA. Anyway just a thought.
See's would be a way better brand to include in the box!  It's great tasting and more unknown than Ghirardelli, which you can get at any drugstore.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

> Are the "glasses" at least heavy duty plastic? I get dollar store champagne flutes for NYE parties. They'd get used if they were made of glass but meh.


 They sell the brand at birchbox so you could read reviews over there. They're good for travel so you could throw them in a bag if you're going somewhere for New Years and just buy champagne when you get there.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll be the odd one out and say I actually *like* the nail wraps. I'm a photographer, and I've used fun nail wraps for photoshoots before. I could totally do a fun Christmas shoot with those


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2013)

I think all the negativity will tone down once people actually have their boxes and discover alternative uses for the items they hate or label as "drug store" finds.

I agree the glasses with the wine tote and a bottle of wine or champagne and chocolates or popcorn from this month make a great last minute gift for almost anyone.  What woman in your life wouldn't take chocolate and wine? 

I agree that boxes which are food heavy are not my favorite, and I agree that January might lean too "healthy" resolution themed, but this box is all Christmas/NYE to me.

Last year the mugs were smashed in a lot of boxes so the plastic ones make sense, and fit the theme.  I also see them in lots of little gift shops, they're always something I'd like to have but wouldn't necessarily pick up and I think they would make a great gift. 

I love that they sent wrapping paper, less for me to deal with going out to get. 

I'm not in love with that mascara since I've already tried it, but my sister asked me to get her mascara recently so this makes an easy extra for her xmas gift. 

I'm going to a nail polish swap next weekend so I might take along the wraps for the gals who have upcoming parties. 

I might only end up keeping the food and wrapping paper from this box and gifting the rest, but ya know it's saves me the trouble of having to go out and get a gift and I did the same thing with last Decembers box (gifted most of it). 

In the end I look at the December boxes as time savers for me.  Less shopping and thinking about what to get someone, and they sent paper to wrap,...shit they just made my life easier and that's worth the cost of the box to me.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2013)

You know what's pathetic? Despite the fact that the December PSMH is seriously lacking compared to past boxes, it's still more exciting than what I'm getting in most of my other subs this month...


----------



## Snolili (Dec 7, 2013)

For those of you who really wanted tech gloves, they're part of My Cotton Bunny this month. They're not leather, but very cute (And MCB is only $16/month including shipping).


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 7, 2013)

The problem is that I don't really see many of these items as giftable. No way would I give anyone I know nail wraps or mascara as a gift unless they asked for it (which no one in my life has ever done.) And the bracelet seems pretty taste specific. I'm obsessed with sub boxes right now, but after only 3months I'm starting to realize none of them really fit my lifestyle. I love fancy nails, but can't wear nail polish at my job, so I'm actually starting to get sad when I see nail stuff. And I don't wear much makeup, my coworkers are making out like bandits with all of the makeup I'm giving them. The swap list sounds fun, but is just another expense to mail stuff and also most people's lists just have more makeup. (Yes, I realize that I'm on a makeup website here, but this is the only awesome site that has forums for sub box people.) Sorry to complain. I normally focus all of my holiday thoughts on making other people happy. I really haven't gotten excited about my own Christmas gifts since I was a kid and I was excited this year because I knew I had subs coming my way. But, this is the 2nd, pretty expensive, sub box I've gotten/seen in two days that really is not good. Anyway, boo hoo. First world problems, I know.....


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 7, 2013)

You know, if you hate everything, the wine tote and champagne flutes would make a seriously awesome white elephant gift. So would alllll the makeup you don't want/use from your 3 months of subs. And the candy.

If you have an office, you could use the Ghiradelli chocolates in a candy bowl. THAT would be awesome,


----------



## Snolili (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The problem is that I don't really see many of these items as giftable. No way would I give anyone I know nail wraps or mascara as a gift unless they asked for it (which no one in my life has ever done.) And the bracelet seems pretty taste specific. I'm obsessed with sub boxes right now, but after only 3months I'm starting to realize none of them really fit my lifestyle. I love fancy nails, but can't wear nail polish at my job, so I'm actually starting to get sad when I see nail stuff. And I don't wear much makeup, my coworkers are making out like bandits with all of the makeup I'm giving them. The swap list sounds fun, but is just another expense to mail stuff and also most people's lists just have more makeup. (Yes, I realize that I'm on a makeup website here, but this is the only awesome site that has forums for sub box people.)

Sorry to complain. I normally focus all of my holiday thoughts on making other people happy. I really haven't gotten excited about my own Christmas gifts since I was a kid and I was excited this year because I knew I had subs coming my way. But, this is the 2nd, pretty expensive, sub box I've gotten/seen in two days that really is not good.

Anyway, boo hoo. First world problems, I know.....

I hear you on the sub boxes not quite fitting your lifestyle.I don't wear much makeup either (but I do paint my toenails, can you do that?) I have found most things giftable (teen neices would love nail wraps and mascara). But at the same time, I buy these for me. It seems the ones I like best on a regular basis are the TOM boxes, since at the very least, you don't have to go shopping for tampons, but at the same time, they're generous and I have too many now.

Yep, total first world problems.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 7, 2013)

I personally like this box. I love the glasses we received before and these will be great. I think this is a good box this month. It is fun and I will use everything in it.


----------



## ldoctor (Dec 7, 2013)

I like the bracelet. It is the nicest one we have received yet. Can't wait for the glasses either. Loved the last ones we received.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm also irritated with the multiple food items thing. There's nothing in this box that is the least bit exciting for me. It's all cheap garbage with the exception of the mascara(maybe) and the bracelet. Plastic champagne flutes? Whoop de freakin doo. That'll be great for when I bring my own flutes to a New Years party (what???) or go on a picnic in 8 months. I still can't get over the wrapping paper thing though. I literally am gifting my mom a box that has Christmas wrapping paper INSIDE OF IT on Christmas. Please forgive my negativity but I have been up the past 2 nights with a conjested baby and am severely sleep deprived haha.


 I think it's totally ridiculous that they included wrapping paper when they kept encouraging and gave promos for people to buy this months box as a gift!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

I might just get too "YAY, THINGS" in December, but I kind of like getting cute wrapping paper. In fact, the only thing I'm not completely excited about is the mascara, but that's only because I have so much mascara I know it will take me a lifetime to get to it!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> I might just get too "YAY, THINGS" in December, but I kind of like getting cute wrapping paper. In fact, the only thing I'm not completely excited about is the mascara, but that's only because I have so much mascara I know it will take me a lifetime to get to it!


 I like the paper too I'm just saying that it would be weird to gift one of these boxes and have the recipient open it up on Christmas and for there to be christmas wrapping paper inside. Ya know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 7, 2013)

First thought when I saw the chocolates- noooo not Ghirardelli!!! I usually skip these when I go the corner store. I love chocolates but these are the ones I can live without. Ghirardelli hot chocolates would have been waay better. I got two boxes this month one for me and one for my sister. Hopefully, she'll like the bracelet. Everything else is a meh to me and I extended my sub for another 3 months to lock in the price before it went up. I'll probably like it once the box is in my hands. Popcorn will go the kids, the nail wraps and mascara to the teenage nieces, cups will eventually use, somehow. Hence, this is not really a box for me but a box to gift to others.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 7, 2013)

If anyone is truly unhappy with everything (IDGI why, it's only $40. It's not like you're out $250 like the Neiman Marcus box hardly anyone liked), then you could probably sell the whole darn thing on eBay or one of the swap groups and get your money back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First thought when I saw the chocolates- noooo not Ghirardelli!!! I usually skip these when I go the corner store. I love chocolates but these are the ones I can live without. Ghirardelli hot chocolates would have been waay better. I got two boxes this month one for me and one for my sister. Hopefully, she'll like the bracelet. Everything else is a meh to me and I extended my sub for another 3 months to lock in the price before it went up. I'll probably like it once the box is in my hands. Popcorn will go the kids, the nail wraps and mascara to the teenage nieces, cups will eventually use, somehow. Hence, this is not really a box for me but a box to gift to others.
Melt the squares in some hot milk...bam!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll take any and all unwanted chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Just chiming in to give some love for drugstore items!!! Walgreens, cvs, rite aid, I heart you. You are open all night and have fun impulse purchases. I mean sephora is nice but you can't get magazines and chocolate there. Send me a giant bag of Nivea lip balms any time, popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol! As I said that was my first thought. The kids will probably grab them from me and eat it as I open the box. Speaking of box, it's sitting in NJ since 2 days ago. Hopefully, it'll get here Monday or Tuesday since I live in Jersey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupKaren (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll be the odd one out and say I actually *like* the nail wraps. I'm a photographer, and I've used fun nail wraps for photoshoots before. I could totally do a fun Christmas shoot with those
I too like them.  For me they are not so christmasy that they can not be used at other times of the year and I am a makeup artist so they can be used on photo shoots.  I think I might actually like them though.  Depends on how long my nails stay.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2013)

I guess I could put the chocolates out in a dish and like someone said I could use them for smores, I like the chocolate and especially that it is not dark I just wish it was something I dont see  all over all the time


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just chiming in to give some love for drugstore items!!! Walgreens, cvs, rite aid, I heart you. You are open all night and have fun impulse purchases. I mean sephora is nice but you can't get magazines and chocolate there. Send me a giant bag of Nivea lip balms any time, popsugar






Haha, I agree. Shoot, I have to love drugstore items...in the town I live in now, that's all we have without an hour drive! But yeah, I see the comments "If I wanted this, I would just go buy it" all the time about items like that, and to me, you could say that about anything?? Just different perspectives, I guess.

I have tons of both high end and drugstore products and I generally get equally excited about receiving them. It's a little different if a sub specifically promises high end (like Birchbox has), but Popsugar just promises must-have items, and to me, that could be anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 7, 2013)

> You know, if you hate everything, the wine tote and champagne flutes would make a seriously awesome white elephant gift. So would alllll the makeup you don't want/use from your 3 months of subs. And the candy. If you have an office, you could use the Ghiradelli chocolates in a candy bowl. THAT would be awesome,


 Ur SO right! My job does a White Elephant gift exchange but it's supposed to be funny. Maybe someone else can get that set. Hmmm....


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I love the bracelet! How pretty for the holidays. I think this is a terrific box and the value it great. Personally, I will gift most of it because items are perfect for women of all ages in my family, but not the bracelet. That's for me!


 Miss art lover which I am too. . .i totally agree with you!!! I cannot wait to get my box and my friends box (which we are opening together when we go out to lunch to celebrate Christmas!). And open it with her. I have to pretend I don't know what's in it, but that's OK. I also am looking forward to the necklace we both are getting!!!! This is special to both of us and I will not let the negs pull me down!! I actually love everything except the nail things and who knows I might just wear them on or around Christmas! I am dying o get ahold of that bracelet!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 7, 2013)

So do we know what the variations are this month?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I think all the negativity will tone down once people actually have their boxes and discover alternative uses for the items they hate or label as "drug store" finds. I agree the glasses with the wine tote and a bottle of wine or champagne and chocolates or popcorn from this month make a great last minute gift for almost anyone.Â  What woman in your life wouldn't take chocolate and wine?Â  I agree that boxes which are food heavy are not my favorite, and I agree that January might lean too "healthy" resolution themed, but this box is all Christmas/NYE to me. Last year the mugs were smashed in a lot of boxes so the plastic ones make sense, and fit the theme.Â  I also see them in lots of little gift shops, they're always something I'd like to have but wouldn't necessarily pick up and I think they would make a great gift.Â  I love that they sent wrapping paper, less for me to deal with going out to get.Â  I'm not in love with that mascara since I've already tried it, but my sister asked me to get her mascara recently so this makes an easy extra for her xmas gift.Â  I'm going to a nail polish swap next weekend so I might take along the wraps for the gals who have upcoming parties.Â  I might only end up keeping the food and wrapping paper from this box and gifting the rest, but ya know it's saves me the trouble of having to go out and get a gift and I did the same thing with last Decembers box (gifted most of it).Â  In the end I look at the December boxes as time savers for me.Â  Less shopping and thinking about what to get someone, and they sent paper to wrap,...shit they just made my life easier and that's worth the cost of the box to me. Ann, I don't plan on gifting, but I guess I really don't see much negative in this box. I think people get spoiled thinking they are owed something a lot mor than what they payed for??? I don't know. To me the value of the box is that it is something different for the most part. No matter what is in there, someone will have it, or used it or it isn't their taste. Popsugar has no way of winning no matter what they put in there. I just appreciate the fact that I get products that are mostly different, that most people have the joy of sharing on this forum or elsewhere. The value is way over, triple or four times more than what we payed for it. That's awesome that we would get something like that in this day and age!!! Not many company's are givers or curators like this. It feel great to me!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I might just get too "YAY, THINGS" in December, but I kind of like getting cute wrapping paper. In fact, the only thing I'm not completely excited about is the mascara, but that's only because I have so much mascara I know it will take me a lifetime to get to it!


 Smile and I love that you like the cute paper as I do too!!!!


----------



## had706 (Dec 7, 2013)

I like everything in this box except the mascara. I have been on mascara overload in boxes lately and I don't wear it! But I will put it on my trade list. I'm really excited for the chocolate as I actually prefer "drug store" type chocolate to the expensive stuff. Lol


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

[@]Spiritwind10[/@] I don't believe people have become spoiled as for some this is a newer sub. Perceptions vary and in forums people often express themselves and should be allowed to do so. It's great that you love the box but I wouldn't critique others who don't. I actually like this box compared to Novembers but I also understand why some may not like it.


----------



## Snolili (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ur SO right! My job does a White Elephant gift exchange but it's supposed to be funny. Maybe someone else can get that set. Hmmm....
You might throw something awesome in there anyway. I don't think anyone ever said -- hey, why'd you put something neat in?


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't HATE this box but I don't love it either. But at least my brother is really enjoying the chocolates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not happy with the bracelet though. I've admired Lulu Frost jewelry for a long time but I don't like that the charm on the bracelet only has the design on the one side. The other side just says Lulu Frost for Popsugar and it's very visible. When I wear the bracelet, I don't want to be flashing the name all the time since the charm is kind of big and the words are noticeable. It's just that I feel like I will be constantly readjusting the bracelet so that people will see the actual design, not the brand. I would've been happier if the words were written on the clasp or something (like how necklaces have that small circle with the brand's name engraved on it at the lobster clasp).

Does my complaint make any sense? Lol. Other that that, the bracelet is pretty.

I wish popsugar would send an ear cuff or something in one of the boxes! I'm obsessed with them lately


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh, and thanks to my subscription boxes, I know that I never, ever have to shop for the following ever again:

- Scarves

- Popcorn.

- Mascara.

- Black eyeliner.

- Bright lipstick/lipstain/lipliner.

- Eyeshadows in all colors except neutrals

- Facial exfoliating cleansers.

- Nail polish


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So do we know what the variations are this month?

The only variation is the flavor of the caramel popcorn


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

I am so sick of nail polish! I have a whole box of them that I don't use!


----------



## jackieee (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, I actually love everything in this box....

I've used nail wraps before and wasn't SUPER impressed, but these ones are so cute I'll definitely be trying them. I have those wine glasses in my Amazon cart, so score!! Really love that bracelet, just hope it doesn't look tacky in person.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't HATE this box but I don't love it either. But at least my brother is really enjoying the chocolates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not happy with the bracelet though. I've admired Lulu Frost jewelry for a long time but I don't like that the charm on the bracelet only has the design on the one side. The other side just says Lulu Frost for Popsugar and it's very visible. When I wear the bracelet, I don't want to be flashing the name all the time since the charm is kind of big and the words are noticeable. It's just that I feel like I will be constantly readjusting the bracelet so that people will see the actual design, not the brand. I would've been happier if the words were written on the clasp or something (like how necklaces have that small circle with the brand's name engraved on it at the lobster clasp).

Does my complaint make any sense? Lol. Other that that, the bracelet is pretty.

I wish popsugar would send an ear cuff or something in one of the boxes! I'm obsessed with them lately
Might you be able to take a photo of the back of the charm?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> [@]Spiritwind10[/@] I don't believe people have become spoiled as for some this is a newer sub. Perceptions vary and in forums people often express themselves and should be allowed to do so. It's great that you love the box but I wouldn't critique others who don't. I actually like this box compared to Novembers but I also understand why some may not like it.


 I do understand that some might not like it and I understand why! I am also very new to this, this is my second box, so I don't agree it is because they are new. Everyone also has to understand that Popsugar probably is given most of these items by the manufacturers to keep costs down and this is their way of advertising! We also pay and that also covers some of the costs. If they don't like the box then they should go to the manufactures they want product from and encourage them to give some to Popsugar to put in their boxes which I am totally sure Popsugar always is doing as that is what they do, they and we depend on the manufacturers to provide product for the boxes. I don't think some subscribers understand this or they wouldn't complain. If this gets be in trouble with them OK. It is just not cool to always complain about everything that you get when most of these manufactorers are giving it free or at very little cost. Don't complain to the hand that feeds you, That is why it is getting harder and harder for companies like Popsugar to curate boxes as they can't make everyone happy all the time and no one understands how they really work. Just think why in the world does it costs so little compared to what it is costing you???? Where is the money coming to send you these products at 3-4 times the costs?? PS my husband said not to send this as it might attract the Trolls out there! Just wait and see!


----------



## Mrs Massey (Dec 7, 2013)

> here is a link with the specs for thatÂ http://mixtstudio.com/products/decembered-gifting-set/


 Thank you! I feel like I'm the only one looking forward to the wrapping paper. I mean, I know its not a $150 product but I love seeing lots of different and cool patterns under the tree. This will definitely get used.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

@Spiritwind10 Wow. Calling people trolls is a little insulting and over the top...don't ya think?  Look, I like this box but there have been boxes that I haven't been too happy but I do find that once I actually have the box in front of me, I can appreciate it much more than I did by just looking at spoilers.  We are all entitled to our opinion...whether it be positive or negative and I'm a little offended that you (and your boyfriend) refer to people that disagree with you as trolls.  Soooo...I guess that make me a troll now too?


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do understand that some might not like it and I understand why! I am also very new to this, this is my second box, so I don't agree it is because they are new. Everyone also has to understand that Popsugar probably is given most of these items by the manufacturers to keep costs down and this is their way of advertising! We also pay and that also covers some of the costs. If they don't like the box then they should go to the manufactures they want product from and encourage them to give some to Popsugar to put in their boxes which I am totally sure Popsugar always is doing as that is what they do, they and we depend on the manufacturers to provide product for the boxes. I don't think some subscribers understand this or they wouldn't complain. If this gets be in trouble with them OK. It is just not cool to always complain about everything that you get when most of these manufactorers are giving it free or at very little cost. Don't complain to the hand that feeds you, That is why it is getting harder and harder for companies like Popsugar to curate boxes as they can't make everyone happy all the time and no one understands how they really work. Just think why in the world does it costs so little compared to what it is costing you???? Where is the money coming to send you these products at 3-4 times the costs??
PS my husband said not to send this as it might attract the Trolls out there! Just wait and see!
I think the problem with this train of thought is that when you get right down to it, we are paying customers. If we are unhappy with the product we are purchasing, we are well within our rights to complain about it. I realize that they buy in bulk and do a lot of things through product placement, but it's not my job as the consumer to go direct to a manufacturer and ask them to give PopSugar a discount. PS has plenty of people on staff for that, and that staff is paid with the money I pay PopSugar for my subscription. If their customers are unhappy then they need to do better, point blank. The consequence of them NOT doing better is that their customers go elsewhere, like #FFF or Quarterly.co. Reading your response I am not actually sure that you, yourself, are all that familiar with the way these companies work.

This response isn't meant to be troll-y but you're essentially criticizing people for expressing disinterest (or interest) in a product, which is the whole basis of the consumer market in the United States.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> @Spiritwind10 Â Wow. Calling people trolls is a little insulting and over the top...don't ya think?Â  Look, I like this box but there have been boxes that I haven't been too happy but I do find that once I actually have the box in front of me, I canÂ appreciate it much more than I did by just looking at spoilers.Â  We are all entitled to our opinion...whether it be positive or negative and I'm a little offended that you (and your boyfriend) refer to people that disagree with you as trolls.Â  Soooo...I guess that make me a troll now too?


 I don't think you even read what I wrote. For one he is my Husband of 37 years not my boyfriend and I didn't even know what a troll was until he told me a few minutes ago a you know some thing at the shoe fits. . . . . . .


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> @Spiritwind10 Â Wow. Calling people trolls is a little insulting and over the top...don't ya think?Â  Look, I like this box but there have been boxes that I haven't been too happy but I do find that once I actually have the box in front of me, I canÂ appreciate it much more than I did by just looking at spoilers.Â  We are all entitled to our opinion...whether it be positive or negative and I'm a little offended that you (and your boyfriend) refer to people that disagree with you as trolls.Â  Soooo...I guess that make me a troll now too?


 Agreed! Copied from the PS site: The monthly box targets women ages 18-40 and features full-size products and premium items including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover. THIS is why people get upset, they aren't being spoiled or whatever they want what they were promised, I don't think that many of they items sent in PS boxes lately have fit into the categories listed above, perhaps maybe the "full-sized" category but that is the least emphasized in the box desc so I would assume it would be a very small part of the boxes.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

@Spiritwind10 That wasn't a very nice thing to say.   Boyfriend/husband...that wasn't my point and how long you have been married is irrelevant.    My point is that name calling is inappropriate and just plain wrong.  I wish you the best and have a great night!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> @Spiritwind10 Â That wasn't aÂ very nice thing to say.Â Â Â Boyfriend/husband...that wasn't my point andÂ how long youÂ have been married is irrelevant.Â  Â  My point is that name calling is inappropriate and just plain wrong.Â  I wish you the best and have a great night!Â


 The only thing I would call you @xoxcel6 is foxy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha I hope that's an ok name to call you!!


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

It's pretty unfair to criticize people for being dissatisfied with he box. No one is telling people who are happy with the box that thwy have bad taste so I don't see how it is fair to tell those who have a negative opinion that they are "spoiled" or insinuate that they don't understand how popsugar works. I've been a subscriber for a long time and the boxes have definitely deteriorated in quality of curation &amp; value over the past 3 months. Considering they raised the price during those 3 months but the product is actually not as good as it previously was is frustrating. Especially frustrating since this is/was my favorite box to receive every month. For the record, PS pursues companies they WANT to include in their boxes for the most part. They don't just say "okay companies, who wants to give us free stuff to throw in a box this month!!!"


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xoxcel6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Spiritwind10 Wow. Calling people trolls is a little insulting and over the top...don't ya think?  Look, I like this box but there have been boxes that I haven't been too happy but I do find that once I actually have the box in front of me, I can appreciate it much more than I did by just looking at spoilers.  We are all entitled to our opinion...whether it be positive or negative and I'm a little offended that you (and your boyfriend) refer to people that disagree with you as trolls.  Soooo...I guess that make me a troll now too?
I don't think she said troll to be offensive or insulting, and I know it wasn't directed at me, but I don't think it's offensive in the slightest.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's pretty unfair to criticize people for being dissatisfied with he box. No one is telling people who are happy with the box that thwy have bad taste so I don't see how it is fair to tell those who have a negative opinion that they are "spoiled" or insinuate that they don't understand how popsugar works.

I've been a subscriber for a long time and the boxes have definitely deteriorated in quality of curation &amp; value over the past 3 months. Considering they raised the price during those 3 months but the product is actually not as good as it previously was is frustrating. Especially frustrating since this is/was my favorite box to receive every month.

For the record, PS pursues companies they WANT to include in their boxes for the most part. They don't just say "okay companies, who wants to give us free stuff to throw in a box this month!!!"
It's interesting that you've been a subscriber for a while and you've noticed a decline in quality. I've only been getting boxes since September and I am very disappointed with them in comparison to the reviews of past boxes I've seen on the various blogs. This discussion is actually making me think I should write a letter to FabFitFun and implore them to go monthly. I've already written to PopSugar several times to express my dissatisfaction and my complaints have always fallen upon deaf ears. If anyone out there reading this is from another lifestyle box subscription service waiting to go live, please know that I am ready and waiting to jump ship.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I think the problem with this train of thought is that when you get right down to it, we are paying customers. If we are unhappy with the product we are purchasing, we are well within our rights to complain about it. I realize that they buy in bulk and do a lot of things through product placement, but it's not my job as the consumer to go direct to a manufacturer and ask them to give PopSugar a discount. PS has plenty of people on staff for that, and that staff is paid with the money I pay PopSugar for my subscription. If their customers are unhappy then they need to do better, point blank. The consequence of them NOT doing better is that their customers go elsewhere, like #FFF or Quarterly.co. Reading your response I am not actually sure that you, yourself, are all that familiar with the way these companies work. This response isn't meant to be troll-y but you're essentially criticizing people for expressing disinterest (or interest) in a product, which is the whole basis of the consumer market in the United States.


 Anytime someone is constantly negative on everything they get and never ever happy with anything they can be troll-ey. And there are many on this site that that is all they do. And I can prove it, if you want me too. I do understand the consumer market and how they work, believe me if anyone knows I do, obviously a lot more than you do and they can go to other companies if they like. But I also am a PAYING customer and it is very disheartening to get on here and before they even receive a product they are throwing it under the bus. I know if I were Popsugar or any other company quarterly, FFF I wold really be sick to death of all the constant grumbling and never happy comments the trolls put out there!!!!!!! Believe me they are never happy. Just follow one from beginning to end someday and you will see what I mean.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

@stephstrong Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have no idea how to reply to a specific message on here like you all do.  May I am a troll after all!  lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed!

Copied from the PS site:
The monthly box targets women ages 18-40 and features full-size products and premium items including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover.

THIS is why people get upset, they aren't being spoiled or whatever they want what they were promised, I don't think that many of they items sent in PS boxes lately have fit into the categories listed above, perhaps maybe the "full-sized" category but that is the least emphasized in the box desc so I would assume it would be a very small part of the boxes.
This is a really good point, the language on the actual PS website implies something different than the consumer expectations. It seems like they need to communicate who they are a bit better or change the products to suit this description more.

I am generally someone who likes PS (you can see me all excited in my previous posts and giving a little love to the drugstores) but I do respect that others may disagree and that how the company represents itself might have something to do with that. I do believe that the company is sincere in trying to curate a fun box each month with a little luxury in it (I really do not think they were trying to be cheap by adding Ghirardelli as a bonus--I think many people think of it as a fun stocking stuffer item and it is an SF local item). Anyway, hugs to all, maybe the pamphlet description from the box will tie everything together with a neat little theme.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

A troll is someone who comes onto a forum to stir up shit. Or spam boards. Or quote everything someone says no matter what and respond with "lol ok" or a *facepalm* meme. Someone who is dissatisfied with something they paid for is not a troll.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Anytime someone is constantly negative on everything they get and never ever happy with anything they can be troll-ey. And there are many on this site that that is all they do. And I can prove it, if you want me too. I do understand the consumer market and how they work, believe me if anyone knows I do, obviously a lot more than you do and they can go to other companies if they like. But I also am a PAYING customer and it is very disheartening to get on here and before they even receive a product they are throwing it under the bus. I know if I were Popsugar or any other company quarterly, FFF I wold really be sick to death of all the constant grumbling and never happy comments the trolls put out there!!!!!!! Believe me they are never happy. Just follow one from beginning to end someday and you will see what I mean.
Why do you assume 1. that I haven't followed a thread from beginning to end and 2. that you know more than I do about the consumer market? Nothing you have said reflects a knowledge of anything except what goes on in these forums. And frankly, if you are disheartened by the comments here, you don't have to be here. People are not always going to like the same things as you do and perhaps you would be happier not reading the spoiler threads.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

> Why do you assume 1. that I haven't followed a thread from beginning to end and 2. that you know more than I do about the consumer market? Nothing you have said reflects a knowledge of anything except what goes on in these forums. And frankly, if you are disheartened by the comments here, you don't have to be here. *People are not always going to like the same things as you do and perhaps you would be happier not reading the spoiler threads.*


 This. Definitely. For example, someone earlier itt responded to either me or was just responding to people who aren't excited about this box in general that it was only a $40 box and at least it wasn't the $250 Neiman Marcus box that everyone hated that we had gotten, but I DID get the Neiman's box and I LOVED it. I LOVED the rose gold curb chain necklace they gave out in July or August or whenever it was that everyone hated. People are always going to have opinions all over the spectrum. I for one subscribe because I expect "premium full sized products" and a lot of the stuff PS has included over the past few months has not fit this bill. I just want the old pop sugar back!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Re: negativity...I TRY to keep a positive mindset about the boxes I receive. Partially because this is the "fun" part of my budget and I want to keep it fun, and partially because I really can usually find something to like about most things I receive. Occasionally, I fail and just get a full on case of the "BLAH" about a box. I do complain a bit when that happens but I try not to focus too much on it.

But personally, I am generally not bothered by others expressing disappointment. I think it's interesting to discuss different viewpoints.

The ONLY time I'm bothered is when the complaint comes off as an insult to those who feel differently. For example, "I don't like this at all" or "This is not for me" or even "I think this is ugly" is fine. "Who would wear/use this? Absolutely disgusting. No one over the age of 13 who is not a clown hooker would like this" is not and I do get why people get upset about that.


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

@plumplant I do know what a troll is and I don't think its ever ok to resort to name calling.  That in itself would be the definition of a troll.  I agree with you about the quality of the boxes in recent months.  I too feel that the have declined somewhat and after the price increase, it is a little annoying.  Even still...I do love Popsugar.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 7, 2013)

Spirit doesn't fully understand what a troll is... Anyway, PSMH doesn't receive free items from vendors. They purchase in bulk, usually surplus stock. I pay a monthly fee for a box that was self-described to introduce me to new brands. The quality of the boxes has declined. There's no debating that. Plastic cups and popcorn just doesn't cut it.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

[@]xoxcel6[/@] I wasn't saying you didn't know! I was just responding to Spiritwind saying that a troll is someone who is negative about what they receive all the time.... Because that's def not what a troll is! Anyways yeah, I will keep my PS sub because I have a terrible case of the don't-want-to-miss-outs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Dec 7, 2013)

Tastes vary and some will love it and some will hate it.....the only comments that annoy me is hate from people that did not buy the box.... The " I'm so glad I did not get this box" posts.... Why do it?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I don't think she said troll to be offensive or insulting, and I know it wasn't directed at me, but I don't think it's offensive in the slightest.Â


 Believe me the last thing I want to be or want others to be are trolls. It doesn't sound nice to me. But when people get out there all the time and are negative and give a bad image of something before they even get it, it is very disheartening! As I said I am new at this sub box thing! but I checked it out fully before I decided to even get one box then two, then three. . . What I didn't count on was the people who constantly gripe and never have anything nice to say and I guess, I just got tired of it. I thought this was a forum to get out there and share what you got and be encouraging. All I have ever gotten besides just a few select people are those who constantly gripe, cut down companies etc. I love to se it when someone is happy with what they received , I spend my money like the rest of you. I am not rich, nor will I ever be here on this earth, but I also know that these companies are trying their hardest to provide the right thing, I see people get on here and list item after item they want and they can do that but can you image a company getting hundreds if not thousands of letters like that saying I want! I want! I want and know that they can't satisfy everyone. Think about that. If you don't like it, don't put the money out there, but don't constantly cut people down because they didn't listen to your little list!!! They can only do so much! You wanted chocolate, they gave you chocolate! Oh, it wast that famously expensive chocolate that you can find on fifth Ave. it a drug store brand that already millions are happy with and eat on a daily basis. Well, Popsugar says, they are willing to give us two different bags to put in each box! Wow, not one, but two and everyone will at least get some form of chocolate! That way we can provide this wanted item. But no, some want the fifth Ave. brand, but that Fifth Ave. brand won't let us have it cheap or free for our many customer. So do you provide for the few who always want the expensive stuff or for the many who are happy that they at least got chocolate???? Everyone wants everything now a day with out paying for it. Do you realize that $40 is a drop in the hat to what this box really costs???? NO!!!!! Because I have to have the best, I have to complain about everything! Nothing will make me happy unless I get Godiva! or Sees or some other expensive trinket that silver instead of gold or Gold instead of silver. Trolls don't think or care about what others feel, they just complain all the time! Go ahead and complain, I'll just bypass your gripping in the future. I will be honored to read nice comments on this site!!!!


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

@plumplant Oh no, no, no I didn't think you were implying that at all. I was actually agreeing with you!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 7, 2013)

Yikes.  Nope nope nope nope nope. 

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyway, I was just laughing to myself about how I seem to be in the minority with my taste. Every single time you guys hate a box, I love it, and vice versa!  I guess it's lucky for me, should be easy to find things to trade for!

I would be a little irritated if I had bought this as a gift because of the included wrapping paper - Send that shit in November. No one wants a gift that's meant to be gifted to someone else. I would love if Popsugar stuck to boxes that are for ME. Like the Birchbox Limited Edition boxes, those are like "spoil yourself" treaties. I love that. I will use the wrapping paper because it's kind of cute, but I don't really get why they included it.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

Feel like this meme isn't too OT for this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Regardless, I will be annoyed anytime I get drugstore stuff in my PS box because that's not where their own description of their service sets your expectations. It's not because I have anything against ghirardelli or any other drugstore product, I just don't want something I can literally walk around the block for in my "premium" lifestyle box! And sorry, but we pay for the service. We don't have to be "grateful" for whatever they decide to include... If this were a free service, complaining would be dumb. But it's not. We pay for it and have expectations, and when rose expectations aren't met, its disappointing.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 7, 2013)

@spiritwind Please google the definition of a forum troll. Also, godiva isn't fancy or expensive, and I'm finding it difficult to take your rant seriously.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't even know why I'm bothering at this point, but: PopSugar promises PREMIUM brands. PREMIUM. So yes I do want the "Fifth Avenue" brand of chocolate. I'm paying $44 a month after taxes for said premium brand.

Also, I love coming onto the forums and looking at what people have received and loved, but mostly I come here to find out what ISN'T great about some of these subs. Most of the subscription blogs post nice reviews so companies will send them more free boxes but the majority of posters here on MUT aren't being compensated as such. Thus, I know I get honesty.

My visits to the Glossybox forum here, for instance, were directly responsible for my cancellation of that sub. I came here and found that I wasn't the only one getting crappy customer service and the long history of that problem was detailed in the posts I read. This place can be a great support system, sure, but it's also a valuable resource for feedback on the various subscription boxes.

I'd rather people were honest, personally.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Smile and I love that you like the cute paper as I do too!!!!


 I'm sooo looking forward to my box !! My sis and BFF call me a gift/wrapping paper hoarder !! Lol .


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sooo looking forward to my box !! My sis and BFF call me a gift/wrapping paper hoarder !! Lol .
Me too...I have a box in my room dedicated to gift wrapping supplies, so this will go right to it. Part of my fun in giving gifts is the wrapping!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Copied from the PS site:
The monthly box targets women ages 18-40 and features full-size products and premium items including tried-and-true classics, celebrity favorites, and brands consumers have yet to discover.

It says 'full-size products and premium items', not 'full-size premium items'. I would interpret that to mean that we could expect non-premium items that are full size, unless it's listed as an extra.

(Not directing that at you, Steph, just quoting you for the PS quote.)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm sooo looking forward to my box !! My sis and BFF call me a gift/wrapping paper hoarder !! Lol .


 I am quite the hoarder of awesome paper scrapbook, wrapping paper whatever paper myself and I just love, love, love the fact that they added this to our boxes. I know some of my friends and family will some times load a box with wrapping paper, ribbon, cards etc. and give it to me for Christmas! my birthday or just to give. I love getting paper and wrapping materials as a present!!! I frequently gift it myself along with stamps. I think it is one of the best presents you can gift!!!!!


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Thank you! I feel like I'm the only one looking forward to the wrapping paper. I mean, I know its not a $150 product but I love seeing lots of different and cool patterns under the tree. This will definitely get used.


 Worry not .. You're not alone !! I'm looking forward to that too


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Me too...I have a box in my room dedicated to gift wrapping supplies, so this will go right to it. Part of my fun in giving gifts is the wrapping!


 OMG I have one of those too!!!! Lol.. I'm obsessed with collecting and using fancy gift wraps


----------



## jzim291 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sorry to interrupt the fight, but did anyone get their boxes today that want to upload a pic? I love looking at all of them!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like enough paper, tags and twine to wrap 3 small gifts.

I'm actually happy about the paper. I have to wait for one item to send to my MUT Secret Santa, so this will let me wrap some of it in cute paper (I love having different paper in a stocking or gift)


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *fairytale113* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Worry not .. You're not alone !! I'm looking forward to that too 
I like that it's not just paper but it comes with twine and some cards too! Smaller gifts for other family members (aunts, cousins) will be wrapped with that stuff. I always feel like smaller gifts (ie lip balm and lip scrub combos are my go-tos this year) need a little more oomph with wrapping to up the excitement since it is a smaller gift.


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Just chiming in to give some love for drugstore items!!! Walgreens, cvs, rite aid, I heart you. You are open all night and have fun impulse purchases. I mean sephora is nice but you can't get magazines and chocolate there. Send me a giant bag of Nivea lip balms any time, popsugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This!!!! Sometimes i stop by Walgreen's after a crappy day at work. Guilt free splurge! I love Sephora and Ulta, but not for impulse buys. there is nothing better than finding an inexpensive product you love.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

Well all I know is that getting drug store items is not "like getting a love letter from Brad, George, or Matt"...


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 7, 2013)

Dang. It's like the towel aisle on Black Friday at Walmart all up in here (Google it).


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This!!!! Sometimes i stop by Walgreen's after a crappy day at work. Guilt free splurge! I love Sephora and Ulta, but not for impulse buys. there is nothing better than finding an inexpensive product you love.
I just did that yesterday - I picked up one of the Revlon Bitten lip stains w/Balm and it is awesome. Actually it almost stains too much  I was waiting for my prescription and of course I had to kill time in the makeup aisle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ElizabethStreet (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang. It's like the towel aisle on Black Friday at Walmart all up in here (Google it).
bahahaha thanks for the laugh...just googled it.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sort of sad that someone can't express opinions here without being called names.  I'm newer to the forums, does it normally degrade into fighting?  Thus far it actually seemed like a nice community of similar minded ladies.

Didn't mean to offend anyone when I talked about See's Candy, I was really just thinking about how much I liked it!  Since it's not as widely known, I just wished some more people could have exposure to the brand.  And, pricing wise, it's no "fifth ave" brand - although I'm not entirely sure I understand what that means, so it might be?  

Not trying to "troll," just want to apologize to anyone who might have been offended by my stating a preference in chocolate.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

> Well all I know is that getting drug store items is not "like getting a love letter from Brad, George, or Matt"...


 Haha they don't give the last name. Maybe these are local walgreens dudes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 7, 2013)

@stephstrong and @nicepenguins Ok, you both just made me laugh.  That's too funny...


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear Laura, I stole this revlon lipstain and bag of chocolate just for you. Love, Matt from Walgreens. Come by my register.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Believe me the last thing I want to be or want others to be are trolls. It doesn't sound nice to me. But when people get out there all the time and are negative and give a bad image of something before they even get it, it is very disheartening! As I said I am new at this sub box thing! but I checked it out fully before I decided to even get one box then two, then three. . . What I didn't count on was the people who constantly gripe and never have anything nice to say and I guess, I just got tired of it. I thought this was a forum to get out there and share what you got and be encouraging. All I have ever gotten besides just a few select people are those who constantly gripe, cut down companies etc. I love to se it when someone is happy with what they received , I spend my money like the rest of you. I am not rich, nor will I ever be here on this earth, but I also know that these companies are trying their hardest to provide the right thing, I see people get on here and list item after item they want and they can do that but can you image a company getting hundreds if not thousands of letters like that saying I want! I want! I want and know that they can't satisfy everyone. Think about that. If you don't like it, don't put the money out there, but don't constantly cut people down because they didn't listen to your little list!!! They can only do so much! You wanted chocolate, they gave you chocolate! Oh, it wast that famously expensive chocolate that you can find on fifth Ave. it a drug store brand that already millions are happy with and eat on a daily basis. Well, Popsugar says, they are willing to give us two different bags to put in each box! Wow, not one, but two and everyone will at least get some form of chocolate! That way we can provide this wanted item. But no, some want the fifth Ave. brand, but that Fifth Ave. brand won't let us have it cheap or free for our many customer. So do you provide for the few who always want the expensive stuff or for the many who are happy that they at least got chocolate???? Everyone wants everything now a day with out paying for it. Do you realize that $40 is a drop in the hat to what this box really costs???? NO!!!!! Because I have to have the best, I have to complain about everything! Nothing will make me happy unless I get Godiva! or Sees or some other expensive trinket that silver instead of gold or Gold instead of silver. Trolls don't think or care about what others feel, they just complain all the time! Go ahead and complain, I'll just bypass your gripping in the future. I will be honored to read nice comments on this site!!!!

A forum troll is simply a person who comes to intentionally stir up drama online, that's it. Like, to post something rude or derogatory on purpose because they know it will cause a loud resonance with the community. A troll enjoys watching the outcome, and usually responds in a manner that adds fuel to the fire.

Basically, someone complaining about their monthly boxes, even if they do it al the time, is not a troll - they're simply a very hard to please person. Trolling would be if someone says they didn't like another NYX lipstick, complained to Ipsycare, and received a NARS lipstick and a free box as a replacement. There are plenty of people who would believe that, so they'd start spamming Ipsycare about it, creating the outcome the troll wanted to see.


----------



## MakeupKaren (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well all I know is that getting drug store items is not "like getting a love letter from Brad, George, or Matt"...
Same here.

Because I would keep the drugstore item more than likely.

LOL...just had to throw that in.  I don't like any of the three so any popsugar box is better than that.


----------



## polarama (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha they don't give the last name. Maybe these are local walgreens dudes.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> Dear Laura, I stole this revlon lipstain and bag of chocolate just for you. Love, Matt from Walgreens. Come by my register.


 Hahahahahaha omg I'm dying


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoa ... Haven't checked since last nights spoiler and I'm sad to see where it went. Anyway I think I love everything in it and can't wait to receive it!!!!


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 7, 2013)

To me, a forum is about diversity and would be very boring if no one had a different perspective (good or bad). I don't feel as a consumer who paid for a subscription that didn't meet their needs they should just be thankful. Even though I liked the box I did not feel upset at all about others views as I have seen the decline in popsugar boxes. For me I felt hope when they asked us to take the quiz that they would adjust the boxes to suit what works for each customer. I have subscribed to popsugar from almost the beginning and can see a decline. This is frustrating to many who once loved Popsugar. It does help to hear advice from others if an item doesn't fit etc. Many in here can come up with easy fixes. It's why I have loved this forum even before actually writing it in. Don't let the name fool you I can actually be shy. They are not biting any hands that feed them since it's their bankroll that helps keep popsugar going.


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 7, 2013)

Every month we are going to have people who love some of the items and people who hate the items and we can complain all day if we want to because we all pay with hard earned money. If popsugar gets complainants all day then it's up to them to actually listen or not.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm giving the flutes and the wine tote as a gift. I have a cousin who just turned 21 and she will love it! I also have a few other things so I'm not just pawning off stuff on her! LOL As for the chocolate, I like it because I see it as a treat. I couldn't walk into Walgreens and buy a whole bag of these for myself and not feel guilty! The wrapping paper, I LOVE! I love indie type wrapping paper. I think it makes gifts feel more special. Also, we got some Govino glasses last August, I believe and everyone thought they were great! Same with the Bodum mugs last year. Everyone was like MUGS? MUGS? I HAVE A MILLION MUGS!!! But they are seriously awesome mugs!


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 7, 2013)

> A forum troll is simply a person who comes to intentionally stir up drama online, that's it. Like, to post something rude or derogatory on purpose because they know it will cause a loud resonance with the community. A troll enjoys watching the outcome, and usually responds in a manner that adds fuel to the fire. Basically, someone complaining about their monthly boxes, even if they do it al the time, is not a troll -Â they're simply a very hard to please person. Trolling would be if someone says they didn't like another NYX lipstick, complained to Ipsycare, and received a NARS lipstick and a free box as a replacement. There are plenty of people who would believe that, so they'd start spamming Ipsycare about it, creating the outcome the troll wanted to see.


Good explanation. In all honesty I didn't know what that was. I've heard it, but never really knew what it meant.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you have 2 fedex tracking #s or 1??
The bracelet is cute, and I plan to wear it.  The chocolate will be quickly consumed by the men in the house or gifted to delivery people.  The Nail wraps will be a perfect gift for my next-door neighbor who loves nail wraps!  I sampled the model co mascara in a birchbox and I like it a lot.  It doesn't flake after a long day, but removes easily.  I wish the ingredients were better, but it doesn't seem to bother my eyes, and I only wear mascara a couple of days per week.  This will be the first in many mascaras I will likely keep.  Is it my HG?  Eh, but certainly works well for me.  

This box seems ok.  I don't think it is the worst box ever, but I do feel like PopSugar has been off their game for a few months.  The theme doesn't seem cohesive.  I was hoping they would send jouer crackers.  Or, "Pop" Sugar crackers.  Was also hoping for night cream.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 7, 2013)

I get what everyone is saying. I think part of trying new things, in these boxes and in life, is that sometimes you like them and sometimes you don't. I love this board because I get to chat with people who are like me in at they are obsessed with sub boxes. I know we have that in common, but I don't expect us to all like the same things. Reading other people's opinions can help me see things in a different way.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 7, 2013)

for me, this box is a step up from the past couple months.i agree the quality has been a little decline-y as of late but i really don't have any complaints this month.yay!still a little boo hissy over the price increase tho.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2013)

I am surprised to say, the bracelet is pretty great!

I am really liking it!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> I am surprised to say, the bracelet is pretty great! I am really liking it!


 Good! Does the little info packet say what it's made of??


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good! Does the little info packet say what it's made of??
No it doesn't say. But it feels substantial...has some "heft" to it.

I find the Gorjana stuff to be a bit flimsy, in comparison.

Don't know if this was mentioned earlier in the thread but there is a 25% off code for the Lulu Frost site as well.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

> I just did that yesterday - I picked up one of the Revlon Bitten lip stains w/Balm and it is awesome. Actually it almost stains too much Â I was waiting for my prescription and of course I had to kill time in the makeup aisle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just tried one of those for the first time and was blown away by it. Survived 2 cups of coffee at work. I had a few drugstore bad day splurges last week. Perfect therapy!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 7, 2013)

hmmm.looks to be an indeterminate gold.if it was gold plated i would think it would be more shiny.and gold-like.appears to be a golden bronze base metal masterpiece.still like it, i'm just not gonna get it anywhere near water.like all of these got dang gorjana pieces!not hating- i wear the dog snot out of my snircle necklace and i love it so.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Okay I know this is weird but I went Sam's today and forgot some food I purchased behind. I didn't realize I did until I got home...has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

> hmmm.looks to be an indeterminate gold.if it was gold plated i would think it would be more shiny.and gold-like.appears to be a golden bronze base metal masterpiece.still like it, i'm just not gonna get it anywhere near water.like all of these got dang gorjana pieces!not hating- i wear the dog snot out of my snircle necklace and i love it so.


 Weren't the Gorjana necklaces at least gold plated?? I wasn't a subscriber that month but they look so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@spiritwind Please google the definition of a forum troll.
Also, godiva isn't fancy or expensive, and I'm finding it difficult to take your rant seriously.
This  board is for us to say negative and positive about things I think spritiwind cant handle that or does not understand.  Also since when godiva fancy they sell it in the drug store where I live. I like the positive and negative and  the word troll is mean to say . Name calling in any form is just mean.  In addition posting ridiculously long post seems weird to me like someone on here seems to be doing. I was one who commented on the chocolate and I think there was nothing wrong with doing so  if that's how I feel.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Weren't the Gorjana necklaces at least gold plated?? I wasn't a subscriber that month but they look so pretty





edit: yes the gorjana necklaces are gold plated.i know for sure the circle one is not sure about the tassel one.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 7, 2013)

From the looks of their website, most of the Lulu Frost stuff is brass


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2013)

I am excited about the bracelet  looks really nice


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 7, 2013)

holy shit!!! they're charging beaucoup bucks for brass?nay i say!!!!naaaaayyyyy!!!!!

or to quote sarah jessica parker "neigh"

i actually love sarah jessica parker.girls just wanna have fun come on now!!!


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't sift through the chocolate posts, but I'm assuming someone got upset.

I've lived on the east and west coast so I've had Ghiradelli, See's and Godiva. They are all completely different tasting chocolates for people who like different kinds of chocolates. Ghiradelli is a little on the darker flavored side in my opinion. See's does a great milk chocolate and their butterscotch squares are like delicious maple sugar candy wrapped in chocolate. They are also my favorite as I grew up with them. Godiva was known as a fancier brand until they started carrying them in B&amp;N and such--but if you go to a Godiva shop, they have some pretty awesome stuff you can't order online and they are the kings of raspberry chocolates.

I REALLY like that bracelet and the brand--super want Victoria Plaza #5 bracelet, my favorite number and that is a CUTE bracelet. Lulu Frost actually has a ton of really cute things I would like, too bad it's mostly out of my price range for an accessory--though I'd wear that #5 everyday.

I am happy to be getting more mascara--I haven't gotten one form Ipsy or Birchbox in months and the ones I did get I am just meh about. I just need to plunk down the cash for another Buxom, that works best for me.

Kinda excited about the whole box. I make cookies for my co-workers for Christmas, so I can put in some chocolates as well. This year I'm doing Thumbprint, Chewy Ginger and these ADORABLE Hedgehog shaped and decorated shortbread cookies. I love baking and apparently it's good because I get requests now  lol

I am happy there is no lip color. I love lip stuff but Ipsy sends me like 2 a month and BB sends at least 1 and it's like a lip explosion in my vanity. Same with nailpolish--I paint my nails more now just to use it lol But the more Julep I get, the more I like it so yeah--keep it coming. I also buy some stuff from, oddly, this webcomic I like--Super Black is the brand. Like Julep it's all 4-free and I love that every brand has different colors and glitter! I love glitter!

But, what is with the popcorn? I've had several different subs in the past and I come and go on certain ones and popcorn is like sub-filler. 

I want more soap. Actually, I just want more of that pine soap we got last month haha


----------



## Snolili (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I know this is weird but I went Sam's today and forgot some food I purchased behind. I didn't realize I did until I got home...has this happened to anyone else?
I've left things behind at the grocery story before. Usually the case of water on the bottom of my cart.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 8, 2013)

pretty sure i'm going to need that see's butterscotch maple hotness deep inside me in the exceedingly near future.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I know this is weird but I went Sam's today and forgot some food I purchased behind. I didn't realize I did until I got home...has this happened to anyone else?
i hope you went back and got it! i am the worst about walking away without my change because i'm so used to paying with my debit card.my daughter totally waits for it and nails me every time.the smartass runs deep with her.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry I lost the post from a few pages back, but yes you can use nail strips on your toes. I have many times and it works well, although depending on your toenail size it's possible the strips won't fit. I also like to cut out designs/shapes out of strips and use them as accents rather than a full on patterned mani.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i hope you went back and got it! i am the worst about walking away without my change because i'm so used to paying with my debit card.my daughter totally waits for it and nails me every time.the smartass runs deep with her.
No I didn't go back for it! It snowed really bad here and was finally able to get out and get some food and I didn't even realize I was missing food until I wanted to snack on it...and I was like OMG where is it?!?! By the time I realized Sam's had already closed...but I will call tomorrow &amp; hopefully I hear some good news.

So I checked my receipt and sure enough paid for it. 

I forgot my change once it was about $15! Just walked away...I also feel that when I have cash I spend it faster than if I paid with my debit card.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

I checked groceries in college, and my mom was a checker for something like twenty years. People left their stuff behind *all of the time*. It was an unusual week when someone didn't walk off without a *full* cart of bagged and paid-for groceries. We had a standard spot in the dairy cooler for that forgotten cart. The holiday season was the worst! I don't know whether more people forgot stuff or we just had more stuff because we had more customers, but it happened at least once a day.


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Spirit doesn't fully understand what a troll is...

Anyway, PSMH doesn't receive free items from vendors. They purchase in bulk, usually surplus stock. I pay a monthly fee for a box that was self-described to introduce me to new brands. The quality of the boxes has declined. There's no debating that. Plastic cups and popcorn just doesn't cut it.

Wow. I came on to see the spoilers and... wow. 
 
Anyway the only thing I wanted to say is that it's not necessarily true that they purchase things in bulk! I contacted Gorjana abt the pink bracelet a few weeks back (it was a longshot but I was hoping I could exchange or get store credit -- predictably I could not). They told me that those bracelets had been provided to PopSugar free of charge which is why they couldn't give me credit. Now maybe that was an exception for breast cancer donations, but I do think they probably have some deals going on....
 
I've only been subscribing since October, so this is my third box. I have yet to be totally blown away by the box (though I did resubscribe right before the price increase). I've liked it, mostly, but haven't loved it. I wonder if part of it is that the spoilers ruin part of the fun for me -- instead of being excited to open the box and discover piecemeal what's inside, I already have formulated an opinion of what I already know is in there. I tried to go spoiler-free this month to test that theory but as you can see, it didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I don't love this box but I don't hate it. I'll probably use everything, at least, which hasn't been the case for previous boxes. Though I have to see the bracelet in person. 
 
I understand why some may feel frustrated by a lot of negativity (that kind of stuff definitely can be wearing), but I also think the frustration generally expressed on this forum is less about unreasonable entitlement, and more about a frustration growing over time because boxes haven't felt very "premium" which is what we expect we are paying for (within reason obviously!). 
 
But hey, let's all chill out. No need to fight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 8, 2013)

Another thing I WILL add though, is that with the decline of the quality, and knowing (or suspecting) that some of this stuff is coming from surplus stock... this box is starting to feel a little more "best of the bargain bin at Marshall's" than something more premium... I mean, can we at least get "best of the bargain bin at Nordstrom Rack?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 8, 2013)

So, I started some math:

Lulu Frost Bracelet--hard to know since they dabble in gold and silver and this is most likely neither--but as a base and not seeing it yet, let's say $40

Mint Studio Wrapping Paper: $9

Model Co Mascara: $20

Govino Flutes: $13

CC Made Caramel Corn: $4

NCLA Wraps: $16

Ghiradelli Chocolates: $10-15ish

So, that is a monetary value of: $112-117

The argument, however, seems to be more about the actual value in terms of what PS supposedly is offering:

"With POPSUGAR Must Have, you'll get an exciting monthly box full of fun, full-size products that are hand-selected by our editors."

"Now we'll curate the very best in home, fashion, and beauty and send them right to your door."

Perhaps it is that second quote which is upsetting some people and making them feel as though the sub isn't living up to their standards. However, it's also supposed to be fun:

"Unwrap, have fun, and share with friends!"

Now, monetarily we get our money's worth. We do get full sized products and I'm sure their editors are bombarded with different items to feature in the box each month. And if we go through enough of these threads--there is a LOT of fun and anticipation that occurs each month, as well as a bit of disappointment. However, there is no way each and every one of us could be satisfied by the contents, we are all too varied for that to ever happen. And we all talk about sharing the items, gifting things we know someone else would enjoy far more. Frankly, I could go blow $40 on cocktails or fancy snacks or any number of things BUT, a sub is far more fun--we pay not only for the items but for the entire experience from the forum posts to the wish lists, seeing what other people have done with their items and finding out what we'll do with ours. 

Case in point--I am making thumbprint cookies for christmas and am going to use that jam we got last month. I am getting a co-worker a large tumbler with chocolates for her secret santa gift (she really wants a tumbler) and I am going to put it in the wine tote we got last month as well. Those chocolates coming to my door will end up in cookie gifts. Those nail wraps will look great at my company party, I will wrap my small gifts in the paper, try out that mascara since I am almost out, whip on that oh so cute bracelet and toast in the new year with my new flutes which won't be as precarious as real flutes (I have a very curious cat who likes to knock things over).

So, ladies--let's remember there is a person behind every post. And, winter is almost here, the wonderful holiday season is upon us and we are so fortunate to have roofs over our heads, food on our tables, people in our lives AND still have extra money to blow on treats like subs. 



 

And as a PS--it's not like we're getting a box filled with $40 worth of gummi bears or plastic army men--we aren't just getting a box of junk.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 8, 2013)

Ooh, GoVino makes a Wine Glass/Decanter set. I've always wanted one for water on my bedside table but glass seemed like a not good idea. But plastic--that's fantastic!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2013)

I guess to me, these subs should be fun. So if you get to the point that you're upset with your box each month, why not just cancel? The great thing about the popularity of subs right now is that there are a TON to choose from...if not FFF, Fancy could be a fun choice for lifestyle boxes, and since there are a lot of different ones and you can choose the categories you want, people might enjoy those more.

I always cancel a sub (at least temporarily) after it has disappointed me for 2-3 months in a row. Sometimes I come crawling back (I've gone back to Birchbox 3 times, haha).


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess to me, these subs should be fun. So if you get to the point that you're upset with your box each month, why not just cancel? The great thing about the popularity of subs right now is that there are a TON to choose from...if not FFF, Fancy could be a fun choice for lifestyle boxes, and since there are a lot of different ones and you can choose the categories you want, people might enjoy those more.

I always cancel a sub (at least temporarily) after it has disappointed me for 2-3 months in a row. Sometimes I come crawling back (I've gone back to Birchbox 3 times, haha).
haha same with me!! I signed up with Birchbox very shortly after they launched and cancelled when I started becoming consistently disappointed. Resigned up and cancelled 2 more times, then finally came back again in October. I just love their points system!

As for the bigger, slightly more tense discussion of this month's PopSugar box, I think that everyone just needs to take a deep breath! I personally know what it's like to be on both sides of this, as there is nothing more ridiculous than some of the Ipsy complaints on their facebook. I consistently read things like: "omg I hate lipstick and I hate mascara and stop sending us nail polish and HOW DARE YOU send me hair products when I have a health condition that makes me have to use special shampoo you're terrible Ipsy!" All I can think is, "if you hate 90% of all makeup...WHY are you paying for a makeup subscription???" I think that complaining constantly can wear people down and can also rub off of them and make them less excited for their box/bag/items to arrive.

However, to tell people that they should be "grateful" (which I've see that word thrown around Ipsy's facebook many times) for what we get is ridiculous. This isn't like Influenster. We don't just get free boxes of stuff. We're all paying for these boxes. I understand I'm not going to love everything in a box, but when you feel ripped off, or when you feel like you won't get use out of anything in the box, it compels people to speak up about it. It bothers me when people immediately say, "if you don't like something just give it as a gift or give it to a friend." Of course that is what I will end up doing, but I didn't buy my PopSugar box, or any of these boxes for gifts for my friends. I buy these boxes for myself as a gift every month because other than these boxes, every single penny of my money goes to bills. It's nice to get something for yourself in the mail, even more so when it's a complete surprise, which is the allure of these boxes in general. If you open it and see nothing that you like or will use, of course there's bound to be disappointment.

The main point here is that complaints are what companies are built on. If no one complained and they just cancelled when they were unhappy, then most of these companies would be out of business. Ipsy has implemented a LOT of what their subscribers have requested or complained about, and without the complainers, those things wouldn't exist! I do think however, that if you're getting terrible boxes month after month, it's time to think about finding another box so that your money is better spent.

In summation for those of you who don't feel like reading my wall of text? It's good for the companies when you constructively complain. Get out of the subscription if you're consistently unhappy. Understand that "just gift it" isn't an answer to someone being upset about a box. Sometimes we all don't have many friends or family, or maybe (as I said above) we buy these boxes for ourselves and gifting it all away defeats the purpose. Either way, telling people they can't be bummed about a box or that they can't complain is ridiculous.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess to me, these subs should be fun. So if you get to the point that you're upset with your box each month, why not just cancel? The great thing about the popularity of subs right now is that there are a TON to choose from...if not FFF, Fancy could be a fun choice for lifestyle boxes, and since there are a lot of different ones and you can choose the categories you want, people might enjoy those more.

I always cancel a sub (at least temporarily) after it has disappointed me for 2-3 months in a row. Sometimes I come crawling back (I've gone back to Birchbox 3 times, haha).
haha same with me!! I signed up with Birchbox very shortly after they launched and cancelled when I started becoming consistently disappointed. Resigned up and cancelled 2 more times, then finally came back again in October. I just love their points system!

As for the bigger, slightly more tense discussion of this month's PopSugar box, I think that everyone just needs to take a deep breath! I personally know what it's like to be on both sides of this, as there is nothing more ridiculous than some of the Ipsy complaints on their facebook. I consistently read things like: "omg I hate lipstick and I hate mascara and stop sending us nail polish and HOW DARE YOU send me hair products when I have a health condition that makes me have to use special shampoo you're terrible Ipsy!" All I can think is, "if you hate 90% of all makeup...WHY are you paying for a makeup subscription???" I think that complaining constantly can wear people down and can also rub off of them and make them less excited for their box/bag/items to arrive.

However, to tell people that they should be "grateful" (which I've see that word thrown around Ipsy's facebook many times) for what we get is ridiculous. This isn't like Influenster. We don't just get free boxes of stuff. We're all paying for these boxes. I understand I'm not going to love everything in a box, but when you feel ripped off, or when you feel like you won't get use out of anything in the box, it compels people to speak up about it. It bothers me when people immediately say, "if you don't like something just give it as a gift or give it to a friend." Of course that is what I will end up doing, but I didn't buy my PopSugar box, or any of these boxes for gifts for my friends. I buy these boxes for myself as a gift every month because other than these boxes, every single penny of my money goes to bills. It's nice to get something for yourself in the mail, even more so when it's a complete surprise, which is the allure of these boxes in general. If you open it and see nothing that you like or will use, of course there's bound to be disappointment.

The main point here is that complaints are what companies are built on. If no one complained and they just cancelled when they were unhappy, then most of these companies would be out of business. Ipsy has implemented a LOT of what their subscribers have requested or complained about, and without the complainers, those things wouldn't exist! I do think however, that if you're getting terrible boxes month after month, it's time to think about finding another box so that your money is better spent.

In summation for those of you who don't feel like reading my wall of text? It's good for the companies when you constructively complain. Get out of the subscription if you're consistently unhappy. Understand that "just gift it" isn't an answer to someone being upset about a box. Sometimes we all don't have many friends or family, or maybe (as I said above) we buy these boxes for ourselves and gifting it all away defeats the purpose. Either way, telling people they can't be bummed about a box or that they can't complain is ridiculous.


Mmhmm, I hate the "be grateful" crap, too. I'm paying for a service, and if it stops meeting my needs, then I will reconsider that service! Yes, I know I can give something to a friend or trade it...but that's not why I like subs! Like you said, this is my one "for me" thing each month...I want it to make me happy!

I agree that feedback is great, and companies will never know what things are generally liked and disliked unless we tell them. But if you're continually dissatisfied, save yourself the monthly irritation and find something that suits you better! There's also a difference between feedback and just being an a-hole.  I hate seeing people who are just downright hateful and insulting each other over some makeup products. 

I'm lucky in that I am generally pretty easy to please, but I will never understand why people with very specific needs sign up for subs (which are basically random grab bags, lets be real) and then have a fit when that sub doesn't meet their very specific needs. People sometimes seem to forget that a sub is a sampling service, basically, and NOT a personal shopper.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 8, 2013)

> Mmhmm, I hate the "be grateful" crap, too. I'm paying for a service, and if it stops meeting my needs, then I will reconsider that service! Yes, I know I can give something to a friend or trade it...but that's not why I like subs! Like you said, this is my one "for me" thing each month...I want it to make me happy! I agree that feedback is great, and companies will never know what things are generally liked and disliked unless we tell them. But if you're continually dissatisfied, save yourself the monthly irritation and find something that suits you better! There's also a difference between feedback and just being an a-hole. Â I hate seeing people who are just downright hateful and insulting each other over some makeup products.Â  I'm lucky in that I am generally pretty easy to please, but I will never understand why people with very specific needs sign up for subs (which are basically random grab bags, lets be real) and then have a fit when that sub doesn't meet their very specific needs.Â People sometimes seem to forget that a sub is a sampling service, basically, and NOT a personal shopper.


 I would just like to say, I didn't say they can't be bummed about a box. I sometimes am, I just don't get on here and complain about everything in the box! I like what you say and support it for e most part, I guess what I am saying is that yesterday all I got on here was a bunch of I hates! With very few I likes. Don't get me wrong and say that you need to be grateful for the box. We do buy it and pay good money for it and want something good I was just pointing out that a lot of what is provided in these boxes there is no control over. Not everything but a good portion. I wasn't calling everyone who says something negative a troll too, but there are people on here that constantly HATE everything that comes in a box. I just want them to realize that it effects the way we receive our boxes.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 8, 2013)

I think "tried and true classics" is their fancy way of saying "drugstore items".



> Feel like this meme isn't too OT for this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 8, 2013)

> Okay I know this is weird but I went Sam's today and forgot some food I purchased behind. I didn't realize I did until I got home...has this happened to anyone else?


I left a bag of groceries at Walmart once. It was there when I got back. I'm pretty sure I've left something on that bottom rack of the cart as well. I'm kinda forgetful like that.


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm about 50/50 on this box.  It's my fist PS box so in one way I'm a little bummed... I joined because I've literally lusted after the last 3 or 4 boxes.  If I'd seen spoilers on this one (before joining &amp; paying back in freakin' October!) I wouldn't have.  That being said, I'll definitely keep (&amp; make tons of use of) the flutes, will be gifting the chocolate (unless I get the white chocolate peppermint bark... then I'll be annihilating that!), and will possibly keep the bracelet, depending on what it looks like IRL-- I have a feeling it also may make decent trading fodder!  I already have really long natural nails that I take pride &amp; solace in manicuring once a week, so I will pass along the nail wraps (hopefully as a gift if my box gets here soon!), I don't like caramel corn, will be (hopefully) trading the mascara, and the wrapping paper is "meh" to me.

Also, I still have no tracking # or e-mail re: shipping.  Should I be worried or are others in this boat as well?


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (Dec 8, 2013)

I have not received my box yet, but by the spoiler picture, I can't wait to get this box. It's worth $40 value to me because - I will use every item in this box. Sometimes, I don't, in that case I re-gift or trade or give it to someone who will use it.That brings value to me!

It's like a grab gift swap... everyone buys an item worth $20 but someone is bound to pick something that is not worth $20 value to them or disappoints them. If your like that, PS is probably not your thing! BUT I like this forum. I like the interaction, and the discussion (good and bad) and the variations received. 

Value is personal... some people consider chocolate as chocolate. As far as the word Premium, that's a selling action word.  Please keep in mind they are a business too! Maybe I am just old, but looking at past boxes, it appears this box is on the same level as every other. It won't appeal to all tastes, and if its real premium your looking for, you probably should just not get the box at all, since you will be disappointed many times, and that is not their intention. 

&lt;off my soapbox&gt;


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I know this is weird but I went Sam's today and forgot some food I purchased behind. I didn't realize I did until I got home...has this happened to anyone else
I remember I left a bag of baby formula in my cart once. It really sucked because it was super expensive, but thankfully I went back and it was still in the cart where I left it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2013)

People fighting about a box of stuff they haven't even received yet. Sheesh!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I checked groceries in college, and my mom was a checker for something like twenty years. People left their stuff behind *all of the time*. It was an unusual week when someone didn't walk off without a *full* cart of bagged and paid-for groceries. We had a standard spot in the dairy cooler for that forgotten cart. The holiday season was the worst! I don't know whether more people forgot stuff or we just had more stuff because we had more customers, but it happened at least once a day.


 Yep! More than once I have turned in food I found in carts at the cart corrals and the guest service people always tell me it happens constantly. At my grocery store they have a log for the items found that were left behind.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2013)

I once left beer on my cart at wal-mart. Of course, it was gone when I returned to get it. Wal-mart refunded me my money.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm about 50/50 on this box.  It's my fist PS box so in one way I'm a little bummed... I joined because I've literally lusted after the last 3 or 4 boxes.  If I'd seen spoilers on this one (before joining &amp; paying back in freakin' October!) I wouldn't have.  That being said, I'll definitely keep (&amp; make tons of use of) the flutes, will be gifting the chocolate (unless I get the white chocolate peppermint bark... then I'll be annihilating that!), and will possibly keep the bracelet, depending on what it looks like IRL-- I have a feeling it also may make decent trading fodder!  I already have really long natural nails that I take pride &amp; solace in manicuring once a week, so I will pass along the nail wraps (hopefully as a gift if my box gets here soon!), I don't like caramel corn, will be (hopefully) trading the mascara, and the wrapping paper is "meh" to me.

*Also, I still have no tracking # or e-mail re: shipping.  Should I be worried or are others in this boat as well?*
I'm in the same boat.  This is typical, though.  I don't usually get one until a week or so after a whole lot of people already have their box in-hand.  (It's one of the reasons I'm canceling, actually:  It's really annoying to wait and wait and *wait* while everyone else has been enjoying their toys and swapping them for a good chunk of time before mine is even on its way!)


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sometimes I don't receive tracking info until my package has been received. It is strange but has happened to me a few times. I do try the check ups by number and that does work sometimes. The only reason I like to know especially this time of year, is my postman will leave it out in open and not in the garage. He left my kindle fire outside while it was snowing without any plastic. He is kinda lazy.


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 8, 2013)

The bracelet is kinda weird to me but I understand that they're going for a vintage look mixed with a modern twist. The popcorn I'm very happy about its a brand that I've never heard/had before. I'm enjoying my holiday limited edition chocolates and the regular caramel one's I gave to my neighbor. It was an OK box for me and I don't think I will leave popsugar anytime soon. I personally don't like drugstore items in my popsugar box but it doesn't mean I want fifth avenue stuff either. I just don't want some OREOS or CHIP's AHOYY cookies in my next box lolz even though I'm craving the heck out of them.


----------



## annifer (Dec 8, 2013)

I just got my box today, even though it's a Sunday. USPS just dropped it off, I was suppose to get it tomorrow. I don't love this box but at least everything will get used. I do love the bracelet though and I think it looks a lot better in person.


----------



## have2haveit (Dec 8, 2013)

SUNDAY that's sooo wierd. I WONDER WHY? My sis told me she got it today too.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the bracelet can be adjusted? I really love lulu and want to wear it but I have very small wrists. I am wondering if u can hook it on any of the links?


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 8, 2013)

I often get deliveries at very odd times (9 pm anyone? I live in a one horse town, nothing is open at 9pm, but I got a delivery haha) and yeah, Sundays sometimes as well.

I did, however, just get a reading on FedEx even though I'm still processing--Thursday, yay! It's already in Sacramento and I live north of that and honestly, I always get it sooner than they post so I'm hoping for Tuesday or Wednesday. I want that bracelet!

Also, anyone else freezing? Every morning I wake up and my thermostat is as low as it can go!  



  Socks for January--nice fluffy wool socks in a cute Fair Isle design--looking at you, PS!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd just throw it out there that new-ish subscribers who dislike this box or the self described "drug store items" should really Google the January 2013 PopSugar box for reference. 

This box is NOT the worst box Pop Sugar has ever sent out, by FAR...early 2013 PopSugar boxes were full of flops #justsayin


----------



## Shaunah (Dec 8, 2013)

First time posting, but I've been a member for a while.  I'm a Canadian Popsugar subscriber (I get them shipped to a border depot, and pick them up every month or so - 2 hour round trip!).  I use the coupon codes for my subscription, and end up paying under $35 a box.  I opted not to upgrade under the old pricing, but then my hubby bought me a year with the black friday sale (yay!).

As long as I get $35 worth of use, I am happy.  I end up using the rest as gifts, or selling on local kijiji or facebook groups.  My husband didn't know that I would be getting two December boxes as my current subscription ends this month, but I'll have no problem getting two boxes this month.  The wine glasses will be great for movie in the park/music in the park events that are held weekly all summer - I can bring them along with a bottle of wine and be classy without worrying about breaking my Riedel glasses that I would never take outside my house.  The extra bracelet will be going to one of my girlfriends for Christmas, the extra mascara to my bosses daughter, and the wrapping paper will be used on gifts this year.

As for the chocolate debate, I bought a box of the holiday Ghirardelli already at $6.99 for 9 squares at Winners.  Try melting a square or two in one cup of almond milk on the stove.  It tastes delicious, especially the egg nog flavoured one.  I'll be putting the ones I get in my Popsugar boxes out during my annual Boxing Day brunch this year as well, saves me from buying more chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe it's because I've been a subscriber for only four months, but I quite enjoy receiving Popsugar each month, and find it worth the drive to the border.  I do take breaks from other subscriptions from time to time (Ipsy, Topbox, Glymm, Glossybox, Loosebutton) as they do get repetitive.  I try to only have two subscriptions at a time.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess to me, these subs should be fun. So if you get to the point that you're upset with your box each month, why not just cancel? The great thing about the popularity of subs right now is that there are a TON to choose from...if not FFF, Fancy could be a fun choice for lifestyle boxes, and since there are a lot of different ones and you can choose the categories you want, people might enjoy those more.

I always cancel a sub (at least temporarily) after it has disappointed me for 2-3 months in a row. Sometimes I come crawling back (I've gone back to Birchbox 3 times, haha).
Sometimes, you just can't win. I had a friend who really wanted to like Sony, but every item he bought broke after a few uses. Same with another friend and Apple products. I used to work at a photo processing place when I was younger and some people, no dice. EVERY time, if something went wrong, it was wrong for the same people. 

If you find that you get the same disappointing result/reaction every month for a sub, every time you order a pizza from that same shop, every time you buy an electronic from the same brand: MOVE on! There is something else out there that is going to knock your socks off, but this isn't it. 

Right now, I am contemplating ditching Birchbox, yet again. I just get way too many curly hair products from them, all for damaged curly hair--my hair is really healthy and those products are the weight and grease equivalent of putting mayonnaise in my hair. And bronzers, they love bronzers--I have like 7 now and no one I know who lives in my area even wears makeup. So yeah, maybe it's time to give it a skip--but I know if I do that's the month they send out something I want haha!


----------



## annifer (Dec 8, 2013)

@feisty1 I have very small wrists too (5 1/2") and the bracelet length is already small, but it also can be adjusted.


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm about 50/50 on this box.  It's my fist PS box so in one way I'm a little bummed... I joined because I've literally lusted after the last 3 or 4 boxes.  If I'd seen spoilers on this one (before joining &amp; paying back in freakin' October!) I wouldn't have.  That being said, I'll definitely keep (&amp; make tons of use of) the flutes, will be gifting the chocolate (unless I get the white chocolate peppermint bark... then I'll be annihilating that!), and will possibly keep the bracelet, depending on what it looks like IRL-- I have a feeling it also may make decent trading fodder!  I already have really long natural nails that I take pride &amp; solace in manicuring once a week, so I will pass along the nail wraps (hopefully as a gift if my box gets here soon!), I don't like caramel corn, will be (hopefully) trading the mascara, and the wrapping paper is "meh" to me.

Also, I still have no tracking # or e-mail re: shipping.  Should I be worried or are others in this boat as well?


Don't worry, a lot of times popsugar ship boxes without any emails. I always get my box in around the second week of the month. Most of the time I get no email at all, sometimes I get an email a few days after the box has already been delivered.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 8, 2013)

> @feisty1 I have very small wrists too (5 1/2") and the bracelet length is already small, but it also can be adjusted.


 Yeah thank you soo much!!! I am looking forward to wearing it as I cannot afford lulu frost jewley any other time.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 8, 2013)

The flutes are going to work out perfect my New Year's Eve party. I have few friends that can't hold their liquor and at least I won't be picking up glass ðŸ˜Š


----------



## OiiO (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@feisty1 I have very small wrists too (5 1/2") and the bracelet length is already small, but it also can be adjusted.
Thank you! I don't have my box yet, but I was also wondering if the bracelet would be too big. My wrists are 5 1/2 too, which is the main reason why I could never wear bangles, since they usually run much larger and are non-adjustable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxcel6 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just found my PS box on my front porch but wasn't expecting it until Wednesday. I'm shocked and happy that it came on a Sunday!  I like the bracelet even more in person, the flutes are adorable and I'm already eating the chocolate.


----------



## apobec (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box today, even though it's a Sunday. USPS just dropped it off, I was suppose to get it tomorrow. I don't love this box but at least everything will get used. I do love the bracelet though and I think it looks a lot better in person.
That's awesome! Surprise Sunday deliveries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you know if the charm is removable from the bracelet?


----------



## annifer (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I don't have my box yet, but I was also wondering if the bracelet would be too big. My wrists are 5 1/2 too, which is the main reason why I could never wear bangles, since they usually run much larger and are non-adjustable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I can't wear bangles either, they look ridiculous on my wrist.


----------



## annifer (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *apobec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! Surprise Sunday deliveries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you know if the charm is removable from the bracelet?
Yeah it was a nice Surprise! You probably could remove the charm by using needle-nose pliers to pull apart the ring that's connecting it to the bracelet.


----------



## apobec (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah it was a nice Surprise! You probably could remove the charm by using needle-nose pliers to pull apart the ring that's connecting it to the bracelet.
Awesome, thank you! That makes this box a lot better for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Dec 8, 2013)

I am ok with this box, but I wonder, that questionnaire that we did in our profile...How is it relevant and when it will be a box that actually reflects some of the color/size choices, like may be perfumes, or t-shirts, or whatever. I wonder if they will start it like in March when people will really start paying good money after their discounted subscriptions run out.


----------



## Sputinka (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my box today and I'm just as disappointed as I expected. I can't even tie the bracelet on, it's tiny. And I don't have huge wrists, I'm a size 16! So tired of PS "accidentally" discriminating against it's plus sized customers, I'm over it and will be cancelling. I also got one of the nut varieties of caramel corn, but I'm allergic to nuts- and white chocolate! Oops!

If anyone wants to buy or trade for any of those things shoot me a PM. I have no use for these.


----------



## cvdoss (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box today, even though it's a Sunday. USPS just dropped it off, I was suppose to get it tomorrow. I don't love this box but at least everything will get used. I do love the bracelet though and I think it looks a lot better in person.
I got mine today too! Very strange.


----------



## treefrets294evr (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my box today too! So weird, but, good weird. I have to say, I love the bracelet, I'm already wearing it. I think it's very cool, love the charm. My fella has already eaten the popcorn and half a bag of the chocolates, no complaints there. Well, the eggnog flavor is kind of gross, but that's just one flavor. I also bought gift boxes and the baublebar necklace is really cute, and it comes nicely packaged in a black velvet pouch. All in all, I'm pretty pleased with this box.


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 8, 2013)

You ladies are lucky! Even though I have finals tomorrow, I've been peeking out the window of the front door for a magical delivery truck throughout the day. *rubs hands* Maybe they're still working? I'll give up the hope at 4:30. It is 3:51 by Pacific Time.

I look forward to checking out the bracelet. My first impression of the charm was "meh" but the photos of it have grown on me over the past couple of days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today and I'm just as disappointed as I expected. I can't even tie the bracelet on, it's tiny. And I don't have huge wrists, I'm a size 16! So tired of PS "accidentally" discriminating against it's plus sized customers, I'm over it and will be cancelling. I also got one of the nut varieties of caramel corn, but I'm allergic to nuts- and white chocolate! Oops!

If anyone wants to buy or trade for any of those things shoot me a PM. I have no use for these. 

Aw, man. Bummer. It probably won't fit me either. I'll be sending them an email about it, maybe they'll substitute it for something else.

Is it adjustable at all?  

Come on, Popsugar, either send out adjustable things that will fit a range of customers, or actually cater things to the sizes people marked on their profile!  Even the necklace in the August box had a somewhat short chain.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 8, 2013)

It sounds like no one who ordered the gift box that came with the necklace has gotten their box yet. That's my situation and I usually get my box in the earlier rounds. Im on the west coast and both boxes are shipping from NJ this time, my boxes usually ship from CA. Anyway, I have high hopes for those necklaces, they looked really festive. Also, I agree with the comment that the box quality is not declining over time. I looked at the reviews of every single past Popsugar box before I signed up for a year sub. While this month's box is not my favorite, it is still higher quality than some of the early months of 2013. Overall I'm happy with this sub, which is good because I signed up for a long subscription. (Wishing I had waited for Black Friday, but now I know for next time.)


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't wait to get my box!  Would someone mind posting a close up pic of the bracelet on?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*It sounds like no one who ordered the gift box that came with the necklace has gotten their box yet.* That's my situation and I usually get my box in the earlier rounds. Im on the west coast and both boxes are shipping from NJ this time, my boxes usually ship from CA. Anyway, I have high hopes for those necklaces, they looked really festive.
Actually, @treefrets294evr said she got hers, and that the necklace is really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaB (Dec 8, 2013)

> I often get deliveries at very odd times (9 pm anyone? I live in a one horse town, nothing is open at 9pm, but I got a delivery haha) and yeah, Sundays sometimes as well. I did, however, just get a reading on FedEx even though I'm still processing--Thursday, yay! It's already in Sacramento and I live north of that and honestly, I always get it sooner than they post so I'm hoping for Tuesday or Wednesday. I want that bracelet! Also, anyone else freezing? Every morning I wake up and my thermostat is as low as it can go!Â Â :brrrr: Â  Socks for January--nice fluffy wool socks in a cute Fair Isle design--looking at you, PS!


 I live in Sonoma County &amp; it is horribly cold! We aren't used to this weather!!!... I would never cut it in a place that snows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## treefrets294evr (Dec 8, 2013)

my wrists are pretty small, just under 6". I'd say the bracelet runs small, but it should fit up to a 7" wrist. and it would be pretty easy to add z couple rings to the extender chain if you're handy with needle nose pliers.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 8, 2013)

After all the posts about Sunday deliveries I ran to my door just to see if I got mine .... Sadly no! I did notice on my tracking it left Ellenwood, GA on Friday, but nothing else or expected date of delivery (I'm only about 2 hours away)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 8, 2013)

So those of you confused about Sunday delivery:  USPS has a Sunday delivery option (at the sender's discretion and extra expense). 

Amazon started with it this year: http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/11/11/amazon-sunday-delivery-usps/3479055/

In some areas the USPS is processing and delivering mail/packages on Sundays for the holidays.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *treefrets294evr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





my wrists are pretty small, just under 6". I'd say the bracelet runs small, but it should fit up to a 7" wrist. and it would be pretty easy to add z couple rings to the extender chain if you're handy with needle nose pliers.
Thanks for the photo! My wrist is about the same as yours, and it looks nicer on than I expected. Are the rhinestones glass or plastic?


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *treefrets294evr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





my wrists are pretty small, just under 6". I'd say the bracelet runs small, but it should fit up to a 7" wrist. and it would be pretty easy to add z couple rings to the extender chain if you're handy with needle nose pliers.

Thank you for the pic!  It does look nicer on.  I'm also one that has small wrists and some larger bangles and cuffs look odd on so I'm happy that I can wear this!


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

The bracelet charm looks a lot like a cross... I know someone else mentioned it earlier but I didn't realize until @treefrets294evr posted her picture...

That's a pretty big disappointment for me as it's the big ticket item. Figured I would reserve judgement until receiving box but after seeing that picture, this is definitely the worst box of the three I signed up for. Oh well, at least I didn't resubscribe!


----------



## treefrets294evr (Dec 8, 2013)

The rhinestones looks like crystal to me, or at least cut glass, very sparkly. The alignment of the charm to the bracelet makes the charm shape an X as opposed to a christian cross symbol. It is sort of an art deco look to me.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *treefrets294evr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The rhinestones looks like crystal to me, or at least cut glass, very sparkly. The alignment of the charm to the bracelet makes the charm shape an X as opposed to a christian cross symbol. It is sort of an art deco look to me. 
Thanks! I'm definitely looking forward to the box more now. 

I think it looks like a multiplication sign. I can see why a cross would come to mind in a box that does seem specifically Christmas-themed, but out of that context, I'd never think of it as a cross.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *treefrets294evr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The rhinestones looks like crystal to me, or at least cut glass, very sparkly. The alignment of the charm to the bracelet makes the charm shape an X as opposed to a christian cross symbol. It is sort of an art deco look to me. 
Yup, totally an X.  Due to my own cultural leanings, although I hate bracelets and had originally intended on tossing it up on eBay, I may keep it for May 23rd.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 8, 2013)

> Actually, @treefrets294evr Â said she got hers, and that the necklace is really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hmm... I wonder if she's on the east coast. I'm excited that she likes it!


----------



## Sputinka (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aw, man. Bummer. It probably won't fit me either. I'll be sending them an email about it, maybe they'll substitute it for something else.

Is it adjustable at all?  

Come on, Popsugar, either send out adjustable things that will fit a range of customers, or actually cater things to the sizes people marked on their profile!  Even the necklace in the August box had a somewhat short chain. 
It is adjustable to about 7". My wrists are exactly 7". I could probably have someone else fasten it for me, but then it would look ridiculous as it would be almost tight. This is so disappointing!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 8, 2013)

I know I'm late to the party but I feel like I need to shower after going through that sh*t storm a couple pages back. 

I hope eventually everyone is happy this month regardless of preferences on holidays/box contents/etc. 

I wanted chocolate so bad tonight but now I feel like I need to wait since we are getting so much! Definitely going to mix things up and melt it into hot milk like one user suggested (sorry couldn't find the post). 

Trying to add some positivity to the thread and say I am delighted with several boxes' spoilers I have seen


----------



## MelissaB (Dec 8, 2013)

I would normally never buy that bracelet but the more I see pictures, the more I like it. It looks festive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not a nail wrap person but I think these will be great for the holidays &amp; I like the suggestion of only putting one or two on each hand. And, I am so going to make my own hot chocolate like someone suggested. I'm not jumping up &amp; down over the other items but I can always try to trade one or two of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At first I thought "meh" but as more time goes by, I'm really excited about this box!! I looked back at previous boxes while I was putting together my trade list &amp; was reminded the boxes have become more well rounded &amp; better suited for me as time goes by. I'm not always going to love everything but a big part of the fun for me is the anticipation &amp; reading the forums.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The bracelet charm looks a lot like a cross... I know someone else mentioned it earlier but I didn't realize until @treefrets294evr posted her picture...

That's a pretty big disappointment for me as it's the big ticket item. Figured I would reserve judgement until receiving box but after seeing that picture, this is definitely the worst box of the three I signed up for. Oh well, at least I didn't resubscribe!

I think its more of an "X" shape, where the charm attaches has it oriented the other way, so to me it doesn't look like a cross. I don't think Lulu Frost makes any religious icon type jewelry at all.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think its more of an "X" shape, where the charm attaches has it oriented the other way, so to me it doesn't look like a cross. I don't think Lulu Frost makes any religious icon type jewelry at all. 
I don't think so either and I know it's *not* a cross, but I feel like someone who is just glancing at it might think so. And working retail, most people would just be glancing or seeing it in passing.


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 8, 2013)

My FedEx updated its tracking. The package came down from Sacramento to City of Industry, CA, which is about 2 hours away from San Diego. I'll probably get it tomorrow unless it sits. SO excited for my first PopSugar box ever.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glambooklounge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My FedEx updated its tracking. The package came down from Sacramento to City of Industry, CA, which is about 2 hours away from San Diego. I'll probably get it tomorrow unless it sits. SO excited for my first PopSugar box ever.
Also in San Diego. I find it takes a trip to Chula Vista first, and then goes out on it's way, so we're looking at Tuesday, probably!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 8, 2013)

Gosh I would hardly say a few disagreements are a sh*t storm, or any of the other demeaning and patronizing things that have been said about the *gigantic fights*. Not very nice to be talked to like children when we were just sharing feelings.


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also in San Diego. I find it takes a trip to Chula Vista first, and then goes out on it's way, so we're looking at Tuesday, probably!
Tuesday would be better since I'll actually be home that day. &lt;3 I'm in the Imperial Beach area so that shouldn't take too long, unless the truck takes a wide loop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yayyyy


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

Hoping I get mine on Monday and my LE box later in the week! Merry Christmas to meeeeeee! In the meantime snuggled up in bed watching peep show, finally feeling caught up on work. Hope everyone is having a nice night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## superhans (Dec 8, 2013)

Love peep show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## treefrets294evr (Dec 8, 2013)

> Hmm... I wonder if she's on the east coast. I'm excited that she likes it!


 hi. I'm in Brooklyn actually. hope you get yours soon.


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 9, 2013)

I searched the bracelets on lulu frost's website, and the shortest one I found with a chain was 6 1/2" with a one inch extender. So that's 7 1/2" total. The plaza bracelet is 7" with a 1" extender for a total of 8". Hope that helps. Seems like it should fit everyone, and I'm curvy too,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs Massey (Dec 9, 2013)

> my wrists are pretty small, just under 6". I'd say the bracelet runs small, but it should fit up to a 7" wrist. and it would be pretty easy to add z couple rings to the extender chain if you're handy with needle nose pliers.


 Does the bracelet say if its nickel free? I'm really allergic to nickel so jewelry shopping is difficult. I don't expect them to send out 24k anything but costume jewelry being sold nickel free is starting to seem more common so here's to hoping!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrs Massey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does the bracelet say if its nickel free? I'm really allergic to nickel so jewelry shopping is difficult. I don't expect them to send out 24k anything but costume jewelry being sold nickel free is starting to seem more common so here's to hoping!
On Charm &amp; Chain it lists a similar item as gold and silver plated but that is as much info as I could find, sorry &amp; good luck!


----------



## CurlyExpat (Dec 9, 2013)

I really like the pics of the bracelet. I think it will look good layered with my Sabo charm bracelet. I have small wrists and usually have to take links if its not adjustable.


----------



## rachelnyc (Dec 9, 2013)

Well . . . I came here ready to be super excited about December and . . . blargh.

The thing I'm trying to remind myself is that I absolutely loved everything in last month's box (well, except the wine tote, but I can give that away), so I guess this month being a dud for me isn't the end of the world. But man, this box really stinks IMO.

Am I crazy for thinking it's really annoying that at a time of year when we're already inundated with sweets from all the parties and holiday celebrations, Popsugar is sending us two bags of chocolate, plus caramel corn? I like Ghirardelli (though now I'm REALLY glad I didn't buy a bag of the peppermint squares from the drugstore when I saw them the other day), but it's not what I'd consider "must have" or particularly giftable.

Also, $9 for three sheets of wrapping paper seems like a huge waste to me.

I guess it's just bad luck that I happen to hate these glasses (I've seen them in stores) . . . I think maybe it's an OCD thing, but the thumb indent on the side makes me crazy. It seems like a lot of other people are excited about them though, so hopefully they'll be a cute gift. I have friends with a beach house, so maybe I'll pick up some champagne and give them these glasses and the wine tote.

I wish I liked the bracelet more. I actually love Lulu Frost, but at least based on the pictures, I don't care for this bracelet at all. I guess I can give it as a gift as well . . .

Oh well, I guess you can't be excited about everything. I have been wearing November's scarf almost every day--it looks great with my coat and printed dresses--so at least there's that!

.

.

.

.

NOTE ABOUT THE GLASSES: I went on amazon to look at the pricing and I've noticed a number of reviews mentioning that the glasses are NOT dishwasher safe. While some people say they've put them through the dishwasher without incident, numerous people seem to be reporting that the glasses melted on them in the DW, even on the top rack. Just thought I'd share to save anyone disappointment (and of course you can always head over to amazon and check out the reviews to decide for yourself whether to wash by hand or in the DW).


----------



## rachelnyc (Dec 9, 2013)

For anyone who already has the box, does it look like it'd be easy enough to get the charm off of the bracelet? I'm thinking I'd prefer to put the charm on a chain and then just wear the bracelet without it.

That could also be a solution for people who are worried that it looks like a cross. From the pictures, it looks like if you wore it as a necklace, it'd hang in a position where the design would look like an X (I mean I know it hangs that way on a bracelet as well, but the charm is more likely to shift positions on your wrist vs on your neck).


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 9, 2013)

Eeek! I ordered one for my sister and hers got delivered before mine! I know what's in it but I'm still excited for her (I know I'm a dork). She has no idea I got her one. Hope she likes the variety!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who already has the box, does it look like it'd be easy enough to get the charm off of the bracelet? I'm thinking I'd prefer to put the charm on a chain and then just wear the bracelet without it.

That could also be a solution for people who are worried that it looks like a cross. From the pictures, it looks like if you wore it as a necklace, it'd hang in a position where the design would look like an X (I mean I know it hangs that way on a bracelet as well, but the charm is more likely to shift positions on your wrist vs on your neck).
Yes, it would be easy enough to pry open the link that holds the charm on with some needle nosed plier.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my box today!

I like it as much as I thought I would. I got the plain caramel corn and I'm eating it right now...super delicious. The only downside is that yeah, as others noted, the bracelet is very small.I would have to have someone else fasten it for me and then I think it would look funny tight, so I'm going to find something to extend it a bit with.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 9, 2013)

So I thought I could wait it out and not peek - but I failed miserably! Overall this box isn't too bad, I love chocolate and sweets so that's a win, and the wine glasses could be fun for me or a gift. Not too stoked about the bracelet, not my style but that's okay! I loved last month so I'm alright with a so-so box this one.


----------



## patentlyvee (Dec 9, 2013)

I can never resist spoilers, but I wanted to reserve judgement on this box until I saw everything in person. Unfortunately, I don't like this box as much as I thought I would and I won't be renewing this subscription. I was absolutely in LOVE with the NM box though, so I will definitely buy the next special edition box! I hope everyone has a great holiday season!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 9, 2013)

Box came today and I am so happy I have no shipping info and there still is none for the box on the website.. how strange... I love everything except maybe the nail item. The bracelet is gorgeous  I have it on now . I think it will easily fit a 7 inch wrist. I have it on and its big I have it about 3  notches in.  I also tried it out as a bag charm on my purse. You just fasten the bracelet around a loop and it looks amazing there too. I am going to use it on my purse too. I got the plain carmel corn and it awesome. Hope everyone gets there box soon.. So much fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bschlee (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got my box and *love* it! I didn't _hate_ the spoilers, but I wasn't as excited for this box as I had been for past ones. It's totally better in person though, in my opinion.

I have moderately large wrists, and the bracelet fits me just fine--it was a bit difficult to fasten at first, but I just had to find the right spot on my wrist to do it, you know? I thought it looked small when I took it out of the bag, but it's actually big on me, and I had to go in a ring. It's not flimsy, feels well made, and while the info card says it's gold, it's more of a brassy tone (but it still pairs well with gold--it joined my arm party right away and looked great with my gold jewelry). I would never pay $100 or whatever the estimated cost for it is, but I don't really buy expensive jewelry! It's nice to have something a bit more luxe for a change.

The wrapping paper is much more fun in person--the sheets are a good size, they're kind of the same paper as newsprint, and they're not all the green pattern, which is difficult to tell from the pictures.

This is a taste thing, I was so happy to get the plain caramel corn! I hate nuts, but that wouldn't have been a deal breaker for me, just eat around them.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone who has gotten their boxes gotten the baublebar bonus item for a gift sub? I want to see a picture of it!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Dec 9, 2013)

Got a shipping email and mine is estimated to be delivered on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wahh i really hope it comes earlier than that!


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery but the roads are such a mess I don't know if they will deliver it! Crossing my fingers ðŸ˜


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 9, 2013)

I received the box and I like it less than when I originally saw pictures. The jewelry item doesn't look good on me. The paper item is meh and I don't care for a few of the food items. I really like some of the items, but it is a bit of a let down since I'll be gifting most of it. Still I feel it had plenty of value and the items I will be using are worth what I paid so I am ok. Here's to hoping next month suits me better.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Dec 9, 2013)

What in the world.. I am so underwhelmed by this box. Holy waste of 39.95.


----------



## DissolvedGirl (Dec 9, 2013)

My December Box says is out for delivery and my LE Holiday Box is in Hagerstown, MD.

I also checked the Lulu Frost website to see if it has been updated to show the bracelet and it has, here is the link: http://lulufrost.com/item/popsugar the cost for the bracelet is $110. I think those stones are ot going to last.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received the box and I like it less than when I originally saw pictures. The jewelry item doesn't look good on me. The paper item is meh and I don't care for a few of the food items. I really like some of the items, but it is a bit of a let down since I'll be gifting most of it. Still I feel it had plenty of value and the items I will be using are worth what I paid so I am ok. Here's to hoping next month suits me better.
This is how I feel too. Oh well. 

I can't see that bracelet being worth $110, I would never purchase it for that. Maybe $15 tops, but it's not really my style either.


----------



## Tiffanybella82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is how I feel too. Oh well. 

I can't see that bracelet being worth $110, I would never purchase it for that. Maybe $15 tops, but it's not really my style either. 
Me either. I don't know what the crack they are on. Is there a real diamond in here somewhere or gold???


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's the necklace, it's actually very pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sorsha (Dec 9, 2013)

Not to be a complete bah humbug here, but does anyone ever suspect that Popsugar makes a deal with a brand, only to have that brand's website post an overly-inflated item price so we can all say wow, that was a pricey box/item value?

Just saying. Something should only be worth what you think it should be worth. I feel like things have gotten to a point where box value is trumping box curation. I want curation. If that curated value meets the box cost, I would be happy.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 9, 2013)

> Just saying. Something should only be worth what you think it should be worth. I feel like things have gotten to a point where box value is trumping box curation. I want curation. If that curated value meets the box cost, I would be happy.Â


 This is exactly how I feel. I would pay $100+ for white gold or maybe even something like a pandora bracelet, but not for brass. I get that it's supposed to be artsy or whatever, but come on. I hate gorjana pieces and don't understand why they have the price tag they do. My Tiffanys necklace is cheaper than a lot of those lulu items and it has diamonds in it!


----------



## DissolvedGirl (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is how I feel too. Oh well. 

I can't see that bracelet being worth $110, I would never purchase it for that. Maybe $15 tops, but it's not really my style either. 

I agree with you. It does not look like a $110 bracelet.

I am sure I will use the majority of the things in the box, but I am disappointed with all the food items. I like the brand of chocolates they put in, but I get them all the time. Actually I have some lying around my house right now.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm sure the quality of the bracelet is on par with all of Lulu Frost's other pieces which aren't really worth their price tag either. Lulu Frost just has good branding and charges what they charge because people will pay it. That being said I would never pay $110 for brass anything


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to be a complete bah humbug here, but does anyone ever suspect that Popsugar makes a deal with a brand, only to have that brand's website post an overly-inflated item price so we can all say wow, that was a pricey box/item value?

Just saying. Something should only be worth what you think it should be worth. I feel like things have gotten to a point where box value is trumping box curation. I want curation. If that curated value meets the box cost, I would be happy. 

I think they make the deals as best they can to get things people will like, but for the collaboration stuff, I suspect the price is totally made up. It seems like most costume jewellery has an inflated price anyway, and then gets marked down so people feel they get a bargain.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 9, 2013)

this box prompted me to cancel my popsugar sub **for real**  i still feel like popsugar gives you a really good value, but i typically use less than half of the items. maybe the  january box will still be available  in mid-january and i'll sign up again. who knows. all i know is that the neiman marcus box spoiled me.


----------



## dayzeek (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ya I've only been subbing since sept and am already feeling like I have too much stuff, which is something that I never, ever thought I would say!!! Haha
Ahh me too! I started my subbie obsession at the end of August and I agree when people comment that it feels like the quality has gone down. I am actually pretty happy with both December's box and the LE box, although neither blew me out of the water. I do think everything will go to use though, so that's a pretty big win for me considering the past few months. It does feel like I'm getting too much stuff every month and I honestly feel a little guilty about it (and I don't know why since I'm only financially responsible for myself...so why not treat myself while I can, ya know?). I'm ready to slash my number of subs down dramatically (New Year's resolution and all) and I hate to think that PSMH might be on the list since I do like that this sub isn't strictly beauty or lifestyle, but a mesh of the two. Erghh, decisions decisions!!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DissolvedGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My December Box says is out for delivery and my LE Holiday Box is in Hagerstown, MD.

I also checked the Lulu Frost website to see if it has been updated to show the bracelet and it has, here is the link: http://lulufrost.com/item/popsugar the cost for the bracelet is $110. I think those stones are ot going to last.
That's quite the laugh - charging $110 for this bracelet.  Never would I pay that!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Dec 9, 2013)

This is my first post here and I'm pretty new to sub boxes.

This is my 2nd month with PSMH and I'm a bit disappointed. I absolutely hate the chain on this bracelet. I do love the charm, but will have to take it off and put it on another bracelet, I know it's supposed to be "vintage" inspired, but I don't like two-tone things at all.

The wrapping paper is nice, but it's only going to wrap a couple very small gifts and that's not really something I want or expect to get in a box that's supposed to be for me.

I did love the chocolates because I've never tried them before, but would like something less available to the masses.

The glasses will never be used around here and I don't even really know who I could gift them to.

I get my nails done at the salon, so it's a no-go on those for me. My young daughters loved them though.

I am SUPER excited about the mascara because I'm still trying to find one that I like despite getting several in my Ipsy and BB lately. Hopefully for the pricetag on it, it is awesome.

I did enjoy November's box (mostly for the wrap and candle). I'm going to give it one more month and if I'm displeased, will probably try FFF.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lesliek0211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SUPER excited about the mascara because I'm still trying to find one that I like despite getting several in my Ipsy and BB lately. Hopefully for the pricetag on it, it is awesome.
I really recommend http://www.beautylish.com/p/loreal-voluminous-mascara

Tried a bunch too, including lots of samples from Sephora and this has been my fav, but it's from the drug store!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really recommend http://www.beautylish.com/p/loreal-voluminous-mascara

Tried a bunch too, including lots of samples from Sephora and this has been my fav, but it's from the drug store!
Thanks! I will have to try that out!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 9, 2013)

> I really recommendÂ http://www.beautylish.com/p/loreal-voluminous-mascara Tried a bunch too, including lots of samples from Sephora and this has been my fav, but it's from the drug store!


 My mom swears by that mascara (loreal voluminous mascara)- I buy her &amp; give her samples of more luxe brands &amp; she devoted to her loreal. I got my box today, &amp; I too am disappointed. The only item that I love are the govino glasses- I buy them and love them for summer drinking on the boat. So much better than drinking champs out of a solo cup. The rest of the items were just not me. So sad, I bought my mom &amp; sis a box for the holidays and I know it's not really then either. The big ticket item IMO is so tacky/cheesy looking. I just thought it saying "lulu frost for Popsugar" is just plain tacky. February is the last month for my 3 month sub &amp; at that point I think PS &amp; I are breaking up. So sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 9, 2013)

> My December Box says is out for delivery and my LE Holiday Box is in Hagerstown, MD. I also checked the Lulu Frost website to see if it has been updated to show the bracelet and it has, here is the link: http://lulufrost.com/item/popsugar the cost for the bracelet is $110. I think those stones are ot going to last.


Oh cool! I'm glad u found it. I like it better now. Lol


----------



## Emsmom (Dec 9, 2013)

Is there a trade thread up yet for this month? I have a feeling I'm going to want to trade the bracelet and the nail sticker things...


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 9, 2013)

Any nail wrap tips and tricks? I have zoya's Trixie and I was thinking about maybe using the striped wraps on 1 or two fingers (I'm saving the polka dots for Valentines day if I can) and Trixie on the rest. I've never used wraps before and I wondered if you guys have any info about them for me. I got good feedback about lash application from the Ipsy thread so I figured this was a good place to start. Also, I think these would look cute with white nails too but I don't want to take on the task of trying to match the red or white for a more uniform look so silver is my "neutral" option.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my box today, even though my tracking said delivery would be Wednesday.

Chocolate is ok I guess but I'd rather have seen hot cocoa or those fancy marshmallow toppers in a winter month box and I am not thrilled about the popcorn.  I'm sure it won't go to waste though.

The paper is cute, but will be put away until next year.

Nail wraps I'm undecided on...the polka dot ones might be cute on toes in the summer.  I can't see myself ever wearing the stripes

I'm also undecided on the govino glasses, only because I don't know where I'd ever use them

I desperately needed new mascara and have never tried this so I am hoping to love it.

I think the charm on the bracelet is really pretty but I am not a fan of the chain.  Looks like it could be easily removed and added to a necklace though.

I'm so-so about this box.  I have a sub with pop sugar until April and was really hoping to get more items I just love...hoping the next couple months are better!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 9, 2013)

> My December Box says is out for delivery and my LE Holiday Box is in Hagerstown, MD. I also checked the Lulu Frost website to see if it has been updated to show the bracelet and it has, here is the link: http://lulufrost.com/item/popsugar the cost for the bracelet is $110. I think those stones are ot going to last.


 Uh-oh I'm pretty sure that's a big no-no since PS hasn't released the box contents yet.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd be happy to buy someones box off them as I really love all the items (except the bracelet -- so if you love this feel free to keep it!). Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## Emsmom (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd be happy to buy someones box off them as I really love all the items (except the bracelet -- so if you love this feel free to keep it!). Send me a PM if you're interested! 
Just sent you a pm.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shaunah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First time posting, but I've been a member for a while.  *I'm a Canadian Popsugar subscriber (I get them shipped to a border depot, and pick them up every month or so - 2 hour round trip!)*.  I use the coupon codes for my subscription, and end up paying under $35 a box.  I opted not to upgrade under the old pricing, but then my hubby bought me a year with the black friday sale (yay!).

As long as I get $35 worth of use, I am happy.  I end up using the rest as gifts, or selling on local kijiji or facebook groups.  My husband didn't know that I would be getting two December boxes as my current subscription ends this month, but I'll have no problem getting two boxes this month.  The wine glasses will be great for movie in the park/music in the park events that are held weekly all summer - I can bring them along with a bottle of wine and be classy without worrying about breaking my Riedel glasses that I would never take outside my house.  The extra bracelet will be going to one of my girlfriends for Christmas, the extra mascara to my bosses daughter, and the wrapping paper will be used on gifts this year.

As for the chocolate debate, I bought a box of the holiday Ghirardelli already at $6.99 for 9 squares at Winners.  Try melting a square or two in one cup of almond milk on the stove.  It tastes delicious, especially the egg nog flavoured one.  I'll be putting the ones I get in my Popsugar boxes out during my annual Boxing Day brunch this year as well, saves me from buying more chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe it's because I've been a subscriber for only four months, but I quite enjoy receiving Popsugar each month, and find it worth the drive to the border.  I do take breaks from other subscriptions from time to time (Ipsy, Topbox, Glymm, Glossybox, Loosebutton) as they do get repetitive.  I try to only have two subscriptions at a time.

Yay, I do the same thing! It's so nice to find a fellow Canadian PS subscriber on here! And I'm a 2-sub-boxes-at-a-time subscriber too. Right now I'm doing PS and FairIvy And as for the Ghiardelli, they're not nearly as cheap here as they are in the States, so I don't mind receiving them in my box. I'm going to try melting some into my almond milk. Big almond milk fan here!


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is how I feel too. Oh well. 

I can't see that bracelet being worth $110, I would never purchase it for that. Maybe $15 tops, but it's not really my style either. 

I feel the same way. Maybe I'll like it more when I get it, but I still would never pay anywhere close to $110 for it. There are much nicer designs available on Etsy, at totally reasonable prices to boot! For me the value of PS's boxes aren't usually what the stated "value" is because I would never buy many of the items or pay retail value for them.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really recommend http://www.beautylish.com/p/loreal-voluminous-mascara

Tried a bunch too, including lots of samples from Sephora and this has been my fav, but it's from the drug store!

Too funny, I just bought some of this today, hehe! I've used it before and holy smokes, it did such a good job that it was almost TOO good! As in too-fancy-for-work good! It's much more of a special occasion or evening mascara for me because when I use it my lashes nearly reach my eyebrows! It definitely works!


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a trade thread up yet for this month? I have a feeling I'm going to want to trade the bracelet and the nail sticker things...

I don't see one yet. I guess we should make one. I have some December PS items that I plan on putting up too.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Too funny, I just bought some of this today, hehe! I've used it before and holy smokes, it did such a good job that it was almost TOO good! As in too-fancy-for-work good! It's much more of a special occasion or evening mascara for me because when I use it my lashes nearly reach my eyebrows! It definitely works!
Yes!  I find I just have to use the smallest amount for work - which I think is why I like it so much.  I hate feeling like I'm wearing a ton of makeup.  With that, a little goes a long way for sure.  Then, for special occasions I can built it up if I decide I want to.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 9, 2013)

i totally agree with the "these recent boxes seem less curated and more thrown together" idea.as a reference point, the birchbox snow day and precious metals.they seemed thought out.sure,they didn't please everyone because no box ever does, but at least they were theme-y and curate-y.i'm not really complaining per se, because i do really like this box!$40?ehhhhh...i just can't quit you popsugar.not yet anyway.i actually kinda like the bracelet,and my govino's from the other box have come in handy so many times!on the whole,i'm just dissatisfied as of late.and yes,that is what she said.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I received a FedEx message that my box was delievered at 8:33 pm but it's not here. I have been here all day and signed up for notifications. Not sure why I would get a email saying it was delivered but it wasn't.


----------



## Trae (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't care for my box or the treats inside.  Too much sweets and I usually love sweets..lol Overall. the box just seemed underwhelming to me.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 9, 2013)

OMG $110 for junk jewelry! That's crazy. I was hoping I would like the bracelet once I saw it in person, but after wearing it all evening I don't. In fact I like it less. It sort of clashes with itself and just doesn't look right, almost like someone went through some odd pieces of jewelry and put two random things together. I wish it didn't have the writing on it so I could gift it. Oh well. My 2 year old seems to like it. He was absentmindedly playing with it in my wrist so I guess I'll just wear it for him. (My apologies to anyone who liked the piece!!!!) The top sheet if the wrapping paper is nice, but the other sheets are blah. I like the rest of the items more than I thought I would. I'm not really seeing a $40 value here... I have 2 more months of my pre-paid subscription. I hope the next two are better!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 9, 2013)

uh ma goh! so i'm watching the real housewives of beverly hills, and there was a commersh for the shahs of sunset.chick totes had on the double cable chain rose gold necklace from popsuge.or it could have been actual rose gold that cost-ed 5 beelion dollars.

p.s. no likey shahs of sunset.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 9, 2013)

> uh ma goh! so i'm watching the real housewives of beverly hills, and there was a commersh for the shahs of sunset.chick totes had on the double cable chain rose gold necklace from popsuge.or it could have been actual rose gold that cost-ed 5 beelion dollars.


Lemme find out she's a fellow subscriber! Lol. Don't even know who that is but if we're united in our subs, she's cool with me.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 9, 2013)

i wish that necklace looked good on me, it just doesn't! lol


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 9, 2013)

I keep forgetting to mention - I've had those cups for awhile now.  Someone originally got them for me so we could drink champagne in our apt complex's hot tub w/o breaking the "no glass" rule.  I found the best use for them is if I have people over for brunch.  They are perfect for mimosas, in a not too formal glass.  Also really great for when friends come over to watch sports while we have brunch - no way they can get broken if the sports fans get mad!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the Bauble Bar necklace! I might have to try to trade for it!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the Bauble Bar necklace! I might have to try to trade for it!
doobage!i am so your huckleberry!


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 10, 2013)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I would estimate that the Something Extra Ghirardelli bags took up about 40% of the box...that's a lot for "something extra."

The cups were smaller than I thought for some reason...

The bracelet really is tiny...I kept trying and couldn't get it on myself. I think it looks a little tacky.

The caramel corn came in pistachio nuts (good thing I don't like caramel corn).

I guess I have really weird hands. Like massive bones and tiny nails. Because I've never seen nail wraps up close but they look huge for my nails. I might still experiment with them...does anyone know if you can trim them first?


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 10, 2013)

not gonna do the thing i wanna do.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 10, 2013)

> I love the Bauble Bar necklace! I might have to try to trade for it!


 If it's the double chain rose gold baubal bar you are looking for I will totally trade mine with whatever you have to offer . I've never worn it and it still sits in its pouch in the popsugar box with the rest of the stuff I haven't got to yet. Let me know what you would like to offer to trade for it and maybe we can figure it out. I've never traded before so I have noooo clue how !!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 10, 2013)

,


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 10, 2013)

Playing devil's advocate here.. Costume jewelry comes at many price points. For example, Lanvin jewelry is not real gemstones or real metal, it's usually brass with rhinestones, and those pieces cost thousands of dollars, and plenty of people pay it. I'm an accessories designer, so I get a little bummed when people say "that's not worth" whatever the designer has priced it as. To me, the piece is worth whatever the person who loves the piece is willing to pay. I price my designs according to the time spent designing and developing them, and if I had the huge fan base that Lulu Frost has, I would certainly price things accordingly. 

It's understandable that jewelry tastes vary, but it's not junk or worthless simply because it's not gold or real gems. It's costume jewelry, it's not supposed to be real. You're paying for the design and a beautiful piece you can wear in a casual environment. This particular piece is not my style, but Lulu Frost makes some beautiful things that I've totally lusted for. Especially these "code rings", at $440 each via J Crew:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SkeletonOfTrust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to beat a dead horse, but I would estimate that the Something Extra Ghirardelli bags took up about 40% of the box...that's a lot for "something extra."

The cups were smaller than I thought for some reason...

The bracelet really is tiny...I kept trying and couldn't get it on myself. I think it looks a little tacky.

The caramel corn came in pistachio nuts (good thing I don't like caramel corn).

I guess I have really weird hands. Like massive bones and tiny nails. Because I've never seen nail wraps up close but they look huge for my nails. I might still experiment with them...does anyone know if you can trim them first?

You're supposed to put them on and trim/file away the excess...I'm sur eyou could trim them first but I'd be worried about not getting them the right size.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 10, 2013)

This will be my first (and last) Popsugar Must Have Box for now. XD I bought myself a one-month subscription during their Black Friday deal because I thought that December would be an awesome month to try out. However, now that I have seen the spoilers and various photos... I'm not so sure I should have spent money on this box. :/ 

Sadly... I'm not a bracelet kind of person, I don't enjoy nail art, and I really hate caramel popcorn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

Maybe I'll love the bracelet more in person, but I think I'll have to just sit out on this subscription as it didn't really deliver on a month that could have been much more thoughtfully curated and worthy of its price tag.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Playing devil's advocate here.. Costume jewelry comes at many price points. For example, Lanvin jewelry is not real gemstones or real metal, it's usually brass with rhinestones, and those pieces cost thousands of dollars, and plenty of people pay it. I'm an accessories designer, so I get a little bummed when people say "that's not worth" whatever the designer has priced it as. To me, the piece is worth whatever the person who loves the piece is willing to pay. I price my designs according to the time spent designing and developing them, and if I had the huge fan base that Lulu Frost has, I would certainly price things accordingly. 

It's understandable that jewelry tastes vary, but it's not junk or worthless simply because it's not gold or real gems. It's costume jewelry, it's not supposed to be real. You're paying for the design and a beautiful piece you can wear in a casual environment. This particular piece is not my style, but Lulu Frost makes some beautiful things that I've totally lusted for. Especially these "code rings", at $440 each via J Crew:




Are these the ones with Plaza numbers? Sorry if that sounds vague.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 10, 2013)

> Not to be a complete bah humbug here,Â but does anyone ever suspect that Popsugar makes a deal with a brand, only to have that brand's website post an overly-inflated item price so we can all say wow, that was a pricey box/item value? Just saying. Something should only be worth what you think it should be worth. I feel like things have gotten to a point where box value is trumping box curation. I want curation. If that curated value meets the box cost, I would be happy.Â


 Yep! I agree, which box had the silly breast cancer bracelet for an est worth of $45, but was more like something u would buy on clearance at old navy for $1. That's where I estimate how much I would personally be willing to spend on the item. This dec box, hmm Nail wraps: $3 Wrapping paper: $4 Plastic flutes: $6 Popcorn: $2 Mascara: $8 (it's not that great, but would pay more for better) Bracelet: $5 Chocolate $8 for both That would bring my personal worth/total of $36 ish, and that is just below the value of the price of the box. I definately would price other boxes differently, and some items are so worth the actual cost. For instance the luluah body wash for $12 was it? So amazing and will buy again. I love popsugar, but yeah, I feel some items are inflated in price. I'll be honest I do like seeing the items are worth more, but there is Pom for improvement.


----------



## SkeletonOfTrust (Dec 10, 2013)

Re: nail wraps--Thanks for the advice on the nail wraps!

Re: cheapness of jewelry...totally agree on all points. I have this cheap-o metal Banana Republic necklace that I just love and get compliments on all the time--which I don't get for my more expensive jewelry. I'm pretty picky, but at least PS gives me a nice stock for gifting.

In fact, my friends/family have made out this year with my extra PS stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND I felt like hot shit when my office adopted a family...there is a teenage girl who is getting some awesome stuff. But I wish they would overall lean to the simpler side on the jewelry--more like the anniversary necklace, less like the Lulu Frost.

Re: real prices...yep, when I calculate the value of a box, I never go by their listed prices--I go by what I would pay after sales and coupons. When I do it that way, subscription boxes overall come up at about 20% higher than I paid, so it's still a good deal, but not consistently (e.g., for PS there might be a $50 month, a $20 month, and then a $80 month...).


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 10, 2013)

Also, just wanted to add, I did think that all the donations for a $45 bracelet were going to charity, but still, felt my personal worth for it was lower, even knowing it is for a charitable cause I would have passed on the bracelet and donated the $45, it was just not a perfect for for my style. Trying to put a positive spin on something I wasn't thrilled with. Hope u guys get the idea anyway!


----------



## mrskatemarie (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my box and I love it! We don't keep sweets in the house, so the chocolate and popcorn are a nice treat. Nail wraps and fancy wrapping paper are things I love, but will never fork over the money for so I'm excited to have them. The flutes are adorable and will be great for our casual NYE party with our neighbors.  And I've been on the hunt for a new mascara so I'll happily try this one. Not crazy about the bracelet, but I'll trade it or gift it. Overall, a great box for me!


----------



## sylarana (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with it as well even though it can't compete with the L.E. one.

I love the bracelet. I only wish the chain was longer, so I had the option to wear it on my ankle. It would make an awesome anklet. I love the combo of different tones plus the sparklies.

Also a big fan of the nail wraps .. as I love anything red-white. I've never tried those and am happy to do so.

The mascara comes in handy and the wrapping paper will be used (even though I wouldn't have bought it). And the flutes will probably go in our camping gear. Not sure I'd use them at home where we have plenty of nice champagne flutes plus cheap ones for the kids.

On top of the value of the box, I love that it introduces me to new things .. some of which I love, some I don't. I have three kids, so I barely have time to go shopping and look for things myself. It's a great treat.

I will devour the popcorn (got the pistachio option. Yay!) ... and gift the chocolates. We have way too many sweets and I prefer dark or high quality chocolates. It would have been nice to receive two luxury truffles instead of the big bags of chocolates/popcorn imo.

All in all, a good one for me. (I could really do without books or fitness dvds .. so I'm dreading January a bit).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

My box was on my door step this morning, but my other mail hadn't been delivered. Interesting, anyway I quickly opened it before I left for work.

I took the chocolate to work and put it out on my desk.  My co-workers swarmed around and were so excited and said:

"Oooooh the good stuff!"  Even my UPS driver took some.  

No one, not one single person said....oh this crap I can find this stuff at a drug store what a FAIL.  

It's chocolate, everyone (er almost everyone) likes chocolate who cares if it's sold at walgreens.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 10, 2013)

My box is out for delivery... I've been signed up for (I think) 3 months. I'm honestly not that thrilled with the spoilers yet this month, so I'm hoping I'll be a bit more excited when I actually have it in my hands. If not, I might unsubscribe. I keep having that "just one more" feeling though. Lol. Like ill for sure miss an awesome box as soon as I unsubscribe!


----------



## tarm (Dec 10, 2013)

would love to trade someone  looking for the gorjana necklace


----------



## tarm (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the necklace, it's actually very pretty.





are you looking to trade the necklace??


----------



## OiiO (Dec 10, 2013)

The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).





So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).





So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Ooooohhh your necklace looks amazing!  I love it on a silver chain.  Can you make one for me too?


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 10, 2013)

Omg I'm totally surprised that there are STILL December boxes for sale!!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 10, 2013)

I separated the charm from the bracelet and will be adding it to my dog's collar so she can sport some bling this holiday season!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's definitely what I'll be doing as well, don't like the 2 tone thing.  Then I can make something else out of the bracelet.  Sort of like 2 items in 1!


----------



## celticjade (Dec 10, 2013)

> Omg I'm totally surprised that there are STILL December boxes for sale!!


 I wonder if this is something new Pop sugar is trying. Sale the box during the month it's labeled for, so that when spoilers come out, new subscribers will still get it. Anyway, that's what I've been wondering.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 10, 2013)

> I wonder if this is something new Pop sugar is trying. Sale the box during the month it's labeled for, so that when spoilers come out, new subscribers will still get it. Anyway, that's what I've been wondering.


 Huh I hadn't thought about that I was thinking they were hoping the recipients of the gifts would sign up for PS so they wanted as many people to gift as possible, or maybe they have more inventory after the price increase of a lot of people canceled. It just seems like the were selling out so quickly before. But good point maybe that's it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 10, 2013)

> The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).
> 
> So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The necklace is gorgeous! Great idea!


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 10, 2013)

> The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).
> 
> So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did the same thing. I love the charm, but the chain isn't my style. People loved it.


----------



## kawaiihoots (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got my box--I'm a little underwhelmed this month. I love chocolate and popcorn, don't get me wrong, but the box just feels a little....cheap. I know the glasses are "reusable" but the plastic doesn't seem any more substantial than a disposable flute to me. I do like the bracelet, but very meh on the mascara and even more so on the nail wraps. The wrapping paper is cute, but there's so little of it that it sends me into hoarder mode and I'll never find the package(s) special enough to use it on! I re-upped for 6 months to avoid the price increase, so I really hope the downward trend doesn't continue. Happy for all of you who love this box though!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got my box, here are my thoughts:

I will preface this by saying I found out I am pregnant (*OMG*!) the day after Thanksgiving so I'm welcoming the popcorn and candy this month with open arms, I want ALL the chocolate right now. It's the only thing that gets rid of my headaches.

*Ghirardelli* - Loooove this brand of chocolate. I'm excited to try the holiday flavors!

*Popcorn - *One of my favorite snacks, I got the pistachio kind and am loving the salty/sweet combination.

*Nail Wraps - *I'm excited to use these around Christmas, but if I don't get around to it they will definitely work for summertime/4th of July! I love nail wraps, it takes a bit of practice to get it right, but once you do they can look really nice.

*GoVino Flutes - *I'm SO disappointed to receive these. It seems like it might be one of the "big ticket" items in the box, and I am surprised to see how cheap they are. The book describes them as "glasses" that "look like crystal," but they are seriously like skinny 2 liter soda bottles with the top of the bottles cut off. I can't imagine ever getting use out of these or giving them as a gift.

*Lulu Frost - *I guess I'm one of the few here who like two-toned jewelry. I love this bracelet! The charm is smaller than I thought it would be based on the pictures posted here and that's a good thing. The logos imprinted on the back are small and barely noticeable/legible unless you look at it up close. I don't think it's worth $110 though, that's for damn sure.

*Mascara - *I already got this full size mascara in Birchbox, so it's not exciting to receive - _however_ - I LOVE this mascara so I'm happy to get an extra.

*Wrapping Paper - *The two prints underneath the green paper are boring. This is the least exciting item other than the flutes for me.

Overall, I'm a bit meh on this box. Sure, I love the food, but if I wasn't knocked up I probably wouldn't be stoked that 3/8 items were snacks. I do like the bracelet a lot though and the nail wraps and mascara will be used. I hope we get something a bit more glamorous for the new year.


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 10, 2013)

Got my box...wasn't a huge fan of the bracelet based on spoiler pics and am still not a fan of it seeing it in person. It barely fits my wrist anyhow. I will be gifting it. Oh well...


----------



## HeistHeistBaby (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so sad, my baublebar necklace was broken when I took it out of the packaging. Just spent 30 minutes trying to fix it my self and no luck.  I just sent PopSugar CS an email with the picture. I'm hoping they will send me another.


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).





So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Did you string seed beads on some wire?  I like it!


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 10, 2013)

> If it's the double chain rose gold baubal bar you are looking for I will totally trade mine with whatever you have to offer . I've never worn it and it still sits in its pouch in the popsugar box with the rest of the stuff I haven't got to yet. Let me know what you would like to offer to trade for it and maybe we can figure it out. I've never traded before so I have noooo clue how !!


 Do you stil have the thick bauble bar necklace from June? ( I think it was June)???


----------



## roskandy (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).





So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I had the same idea! I was nervous about disassembling my bracelet but you've given me courage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 10, 2013)

> The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).
> 
> So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> [/quote Did this require like jewelry tools? Or is the charm easily removed... I think I'll do... I MUST do this


----------



## dayzeek (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm...so my box finally came today and after declaring yesterday that while I thought this box was fine and agreed with everyone on the downward trend of PSMH, I have to rescind my statement. Really UNDERWHELMED by this box! Usually, when a box looks so-so to me via spoilers, I like a lot more when I get it in person. I had assumed that would be the case for December but no no no! I don't want to rain on the parade of anyone who loved the box, so if you're someone not game for a thunderstorm, stop reading now!

*Govino Flutes*: They look so cheap and (again this is my opinion) tacky! When I had seen the spoiler I initially thought, "Hmm...maybe I could gift these to my mom or sister for Christmas." NOPE.

*Lulu Frost*: I agree with the other ladies who were disappointed that the charm is engraved with "for POPSUGAR" on the back. Not something I'd feel good about gifting. I think I'm going to try for the necklace once I find a suitable chain. The brass chain on me is also a little loose.   *Mixt Studio Paper*: Pretty, but it doesn't excite me. I also don't subscribe to PSMH hoping to be sent paper. I just don't.   *ModelCo Mascara*: Looks like a nice mascara, but for some reason I have received about 10-12 mascaras/lash formulas in the past three months through subscription services. Not that that's PSMH's problem, but it's definitely another tell-tale sign to make subscription cutbacks.    *CC Made Caramel Corn*: I like this. I don't really like caramel corn, but I like this. I can't explain it. Oh, and it's not because I've tried it. It could taste terrible for all I know. Maybe it's because it feels seasonally appropriate?   *NCLA Nail Wraps*: I these too. Not crazy exciting either, but I they're actually really fun for the season.   *Ghiradelli Squares*: I love these. Like, I've been buying bags of the milk &amp; caramel and dark chocolate &amp; caramel sea salt Ghiradelli's. However, it's because of that that I wasn't super excited about these either. Oh, and don't get me wrong, the chocolate will get eaten...by me. I just would've liked something I didn't already have in mass quantities and that is readily available at any grocery story, drugstore, or Walmart. Really, they're everywhere (probably because they are delicious!)


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Just got my box, here are my thoughts: I will preface this by saying I found out I am pregnant (*OMG*!)Â the day after ThanksgivingÂ so I'm welcoming the popcorn and candy this month with open arms, I want ALL the chocolate right now. It's the only thing that gets rid of my headaches. *Ghirardelli* - Loooove this brand ofÂ chocolate. I'm excited to try the holiday flavors! *Popcorn -* One of my favorite snacks, I got the pistachio kind and am loving the salty/sweet combination. *Nail Wraps -* I'm excited to use these around Christmas, but if I don't get around to it they will definitely work for summertime/4th of July! I love nail wraps, it takes a bit of practice to get it right, but once you do they can look really nice. *GoVino Flutes -* I'm SO disappointed to receive these. It seems like it might be one of the "big ticket" items in the box, and I am surprised to see how cheap they are. The book describes them as "glasses" that "look like crystal," but they are seriously like skinny 2 liter soda bottles with the top of the bottles cut off.Â I can't imagine ever getting use out of these or giving them as a gift. *Lulu Frost -* I guess I'm one of the few here who like two-toned jewelry. I love this bracelet! The charm is smaller than I thought it would be based on the pictures posted here and that's a good thing. The logos imprinted on the back are small and barely noticeable/legible unless you look at it up close. I don't think it's worth $110 though, that's for damn sure. *Mascara -* I already got this full size mascara in Birchbox, so it's not exciting to receive - _however_ - I LOVE this mascara so I'm happy to get an extra. *Wrapping Paper -* The two prints underneath the green paper are boring. This is the least exciting item other than the flutes for me. Overall, I'm a bit meh on this box. Sure, I love the food, but if I wasn't knocked up I probably wouldn't be stoked that 3/8 items were snacks. I do like the bracelet a lot though and the nail wraps and mascara will be used. I hope we get something a bit more glamorous for the new year.


 Congratulations KatieDanielle- that's so exciting!! Wishing you a happy &amp; heathy pregnancy


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm assuming the charm says "for popsugar" to prevent people from trying to return it to lulu for a refund as if they had purchased it direct. I also received my box today and am going to try to sell it on ebay or something. I can't possibly gift any of it because I don't know anyone who would want any of it. After looking at everything up close, the only things I would use are the chocolates, and I'm not thrilled about paying 40 bucks for 2 bags of chocolate lol. But, putting the charm on a silver necklace made it a billion times better! Great idea and great job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 10, 2013)

After seeing the closeup of the bracelet I'm sad to say that I like it even less than I did before I wish I knew someone I could gift it to, but I don't. I'm hoping the PS will send us some daintier jewellery in the future I'm in a chocolate mood right now so I'm wishing I had my box so I could raid it for the Ghiardelli, hehe.


----------



## glambooklounge (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing the closeup of the bracelet I'm sad to say that I like it even less than I did before I wish I knew someone I could gift it to, but I don't. I'm hoping the PS will send us some daintier jewellery in the future I'm in a chocolate mood right now so I'm wishing I had my box so I could raid it for the Ghiardelli, hehe.

I prefer costume jewelry, but that one dainty, golden "love" necklace looked pretty, too. Maybe dainty jewelry like that would work too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

The large charm hanging on the bracelet is awkward because the rhinestones will be hidden and reveal the logo if I shift my hand a certain way. I like the idea of putting the charm on a silver-toned necklace chain; the silver makes the rhinestones look brighter.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 10, 2013)

My box came! I am happy with it, but it will be enjoyed in moderation since there are a lot of calories in there! I like the bracelet but the extender pieces and claw are kind of big and take away from the bracelet a little. I still like it though. It doesn't remind me of a cross. A little bummed that the cups aren't dishwasher safe and the polish strips aren't the real polish kind. Even if the chocolate is common, it's flavors I haven't tried so I'm looking forward to it. I also love the gift wrap.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

I LOVE THIS BOX!!! BETTER THAN OCT or NOV for ME!!!! I have to admit I love it better than the LE box! I think I payed like $27 for this box with the early price lock in and maybe a code or something and really it is worth all that and more. I especially love the glasses which are great for picnics. I am a member at many sparkling wineries and this is perfect! The chocolates are always welcomed treats for gifting, snacking or having in the office for visitors. The bracelet is lovely and I like the mix of silver and gold. I am thrilled to be getting an environmentally conscious gift wrap paper and who can argue with a full size mascara. Also, the nail wraps are fun and I think I may use just one or two as an accent nail to make it festive but work appropriate during the holidays and maybe even into Valentines day. Fun!!!!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box came! I am happy with it, but it will be enjoyed in moderation since there are a lot of calories in there!

I like the bracelet but the extender pieces and claw are kind of big and take away from the bracelet a little. I still like it though. It doesn't remind me of a cross.

A little bummed that the cups aren't dishwasher safe and the polish strips aren't the real polish kind. Even if the chocolate is common, it's flavors I haven't tried so I'm looking forward to it. I also love the gift wrap.
Thank you sooooo much for the heads up that the glasses are not dishwasher safe. OMG I am notorious for ruining things in the washer!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 10, 2013)

[@]RenoFab[/@] it just says hand washing recommended so I think technically you could put them in the dishwasher, but they may melt depending on your settings. My dishwasher gets super hot so I'm not chancing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorez88 (Dec 10, 2013)

After lurking for a while I finally gave in and subscribed for the November box, so this is my second one. I actually do really like the box for myself. I like that is has a festive theme. 

My only issue is that I ordered a box to gift to my sister, and while I like the box for myself, I really don't like it as a Christmas gift. My sister loves chocolate, so that's fine, but I don't like that her gift will be gift-wrapping paper, or that she'll have cute holiday-themed nail wraps for AFTER Christmas. The bracelet won't really be her style, either. Hopefully she likes the BaubleBar necklace, otherwise its kind of a dud gift. I'm thinking of splitting the box into stocking-stuffers for multiple ladies..


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The bracelet is bigger on me than I thought - it's pretty loose even on the shortest ring (or is it the longest?).





So I decided to make it into a necklace! I wore it today and even got a few compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





That's gorgeous! I love it as a necklace! Great idea! I also love your photos, and your blog is on my RSS feed at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 10, 2013)

wow it does look better as a necklace... still not sure i will end up using it though... still looks a bit tacky to me.


----------



## miniminiluv (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm kind of meh about this box. However the bracelet saves it for me. It looks vintage and and not so common. I like it the most out of all the other jewelry they've sent in the past. I have a thing for baubles and trinkets. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

I kinda love the Lulu frost bracelet so if anyone is interested in the Erickson Beamon Rocks bangle from the LE, I am happy to trade it!

Her is a link to in on Suburban Mom's blog (shout out!) 

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/12/popsugar-special-edition-must-have-holiday-box-for-her-review/


----------



## mmcha001 (Dec 10, 2013)

Make sure your nails are clean, swipe with polish remover first. Also you can't save unused strips once the package has been opened, they will dry out. Overall just take your time and they should work well. I'm a bartender and they last about a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cindybear0320 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love the necklace idea!! it makes the whole thing look so much cuter


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichiChan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After seeing the closeup of the bracelet I'm sad to say that I like it even less than I did before I wish I knew someone I could gift it to, but I don't. I'm hoping the PS will send us some daintier jewellery in the future I'm in a chocolate mood right now so I'm wishing I had my box so I could raid it for the Ghiardelli, hehe.
@MichiChan If you really don't like your bracelet, I am looking for someone to trade it for the one that is in the LE box. Here is a link to what it looks like. Let me know. I love gold more than silver so it works for me. 

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/12/popsugar-special-edition-must-have-holiday-box-for-her-review/


----------



## cindybear0320 (Dec 10, 2013)

> @MichiChan Â If you really don't like your bracelet, I am looking for someone to trade it for the one that is in the LE box. Here is a link to what it looks like. Let me know. I love gold more than silver so it works for me.Â  http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/12/popsugar-special-edition-must-have-holiday-box-for-her-review/


 I'll trade you mine! PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been thinking about making the bracelet into a necklace,too...just have to find a good chain! I do like 2 toned jewelry, but I don't wear many dangly bracelets, and it's a bit small on me (hard to fasten myself) and I'd just get a lot more use out of a necklace!

I ate a few of the holiday chocolates today and they are amazing!


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 11, 2013)

IS ANYONE ELSE SOOOOO HAPPY THAT WE DID NOT GET A RIDICULOUS FAKE GIFT CARD TO USE THIS MONTH????


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my box today and I have to say... I'm actually much happier than I originally thought I would be, all because I fell in love with the Lulu Frost bracelet. It's really flattering and I love the duller look of the brass as I'm not a huge fan of shiny gold jewelry. Hopefully more people will also end up loving their bracelet because it's fantastic imo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(though the rest of the box was kind of a no-go for me)


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MichiChan If you really don't like your bracelet, I am looking for someone to trade it for the one that is in the LE box. Here is a link to what it looks like. Let me know. I love gold more than silver so it works for me. 

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2013/12/popsugar-special-edition-must-have-holiday-box-for-her-review/

Thanks for the offer but I got the LE Holiday box too and have to swap that bracelet away too, hehe.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooohhh your necklace looks amazing!  I love it on a silver chain.  Can you make one for me too?  




It seriously took me about 5 minutes, 3 of which were spent trying to find a suitable chain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The necklace is gorgeous! Great idea!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tiffanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you string seed beads on some wire?  I like it!
No, this is actually how the chain came   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the same idea! I was nervous about disassembling my bracelet but you've given me courage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm sure you'll love the end result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashcrisman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Did this require like jewelry tools? Or is the charm easily removed... I think I'll do... I MUST do this
I did it using small pliers, so if you have a small toolkit, it probably already has those.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But, putting the charm on a silver necklace made it a billion times better! Great idea and great job.




Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
That's gorgeous! I love it as a necklace! Great idea! I also love your photos, and your blog is on my RSS feed at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Aw, thank you so much for warm comments and for visiting my crazy corner of the internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 11, 2013)

> Also, just wanted to add, I did think that all the donations for a $45 bracelet were going to charity, but still, felt my personal worth for it was lower, even knowing it is for a charitable cause I would have passed on the bracelet and donated the $45, it was just not a perfect for for my style. Trying to put a positive spin on something I wasn't thrilled with. Hope u guys get the idea anyway!


 How does that work, exactly, if PopSugar gets its products for low or no cost? Doesn't make a lot of sense that there is a $45 donation per bracelet for a $30-35/month box.


> Ooooohhh your necklace looks amazing! Â I love it on a silver chain. Â Can you make one for me too? Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love it as well! Gorgeous! I think the charm looks way better with a silver chain, and I would love the bracelet too if it was a similar color.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 11, 2013)

Please no LE box talk without spoiler tags!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am trying to stay spoiler free and people keep posting in other threads about the LE box. I know it's not on purpose, but I really am starting to think I can't go on the site without ruining the surprise and that makes me sad because I love MakeupTalk.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 11, 2013)

[@]KayEss[/@] I agree about keeping the spoilers group specific. I'm sure it was an accident, but a lot of us really like to go spoiler free! I opened my box last night and have now slept on it. This may be my least favorite box since I've started subscribing in June. This box just seems random and cheap. This bracket is just about as opposite my taste as could be. I'm hopeful my SIL likes it because I'd hate to just toss it. The chocolates and popcorn, while tasty I'm sure, should not the highlight of my box be! I'll be sharing them with friends and family. The wrapping paper I'll use but it's certainly not a "must have!" I'd be furious if I waited for Christmas morning and found this. Mascara=BORING. I'm sure I'll get to it, but not exciting at all. Govino glasses I'll use in the summer for picnics and festivals but they are again, not exciting. Those nails stickers will be played with, with some pre-teen girls I know. These are pretty juvenile IMO. I've used nail stickers before that were edgier, black &amp; metallic, and they were pretty cool. If I wanted red &amp; white stripes or polka dots, I could do some nail art on my own. I have always enjoyed at least on thing very much from each box I've received. So, I guess it's my turn to not love the jewelry. Shoot, I even wore that pink dainty thing and I LOVED the rose gold chain! The box I disliked next is August, but I'm still using that body wash, have used the lunch box and I do enjoy the necklace! Ok, I'm done witching. :scream3: I feel better!


----------



## amylovescoffee (Dec 11, 2013)

mmm the popcorn is delic


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 11, 2013)

I received my box yesterday.  I am just meh about it overall.  I like the Govino glasses because I go camping a lot &amp; they are great for that.

But, I was VERY surprised to find the "bonus" Baublebar necklace on top.  I had attempted to order a 1-month gift subscription for my best friend with the code for the free necklace for both of you.  My order didn't go through &amp; I contacted CS via email.  It took a day or two for them to get back to me &amp; since I was on vacation for Thanksgiving I didn't get the message for about a week.  They told me to re-submit the order &amp; that both of us would still get the necklace if I used the code.  I tried that, but the code was expired.  I ended up submitting the order with the $10 off Black Friday code instead.  I have checked several times &amp; only 1 order went through (the BF code).  I still got the necklace!  It's a silver color &amp; really cute.  Actually, it's my favorite item in the box.  I hope my best friend also got the necklace because she probably won't care for the other items in the box.  Her box is scheduled to be delivered Friday.

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2013)

It's so funny.  Last December the PopSugar subscribers complained about:


the glass mugs being sent and some were smashed/damaged, so this year they send plastic glasses and people complain about being sent plastic.
the tea, they wanted chocolate, this year we get tons of chocolate this year and people complain that it's not good enough, too commonplace or "drugstore."
the bar soap: "it's boring, who uses bar soap anyway" and they wanted sparkly jewelry, this year we get sparkly jewelry and people complain that it's "not their style" or "ugly." 
the rent the runway voucher, got lots of complaints people wanted makeup or a beauty item, this year they send mascara and nail polish strips and people complain that they're boring or cheap and better suited for teens.  
â€‹

Seems a little funny no matter what's sent, no one seems pleased.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my box yesterday..Strangely, our mail comes around 4:30 in the evening but hubby said this was dropped off by another mail person at 7:30am in addition to our mail coming again that evening! Anyway, this is my second box and I was a bit disapppointed at the spoilers at first, but upon receving it, I like it much, much better...

*Wine glasses:* I usually hoard stuff to decide if I want to swap for something better lol but my hubby was with me when I was opening the box and grabbed the wine glasses to pour us a drink lol.  I don't know if they are "unbreakable" as they claim to be, but we'll def use them at home and on our deck when the weather breaks.

*Popcorn*:  When I first saw this spoiler, I thought I would give it as part of a gift exchange, but I love carmel popcorn and again, hubby was with me lol.  I was actually dispointed there wasn't more..lasted all of 10 minutes!

*Chocolates:*  Disappointed not because of the brand, but because I'm a total couponer and brought 6 bags of these during black friday sales for 50 cents a bag lol.  They were brought as stocking stuffers though, so I am keeping these for me.

*Bracelet:  *When I first took it out, I had no feelings either way..but def wasn't excited about it.  Then I took it out a bit later to try it on and take pics and it looks a lot better on.  My only compliant:  One of the gems is a bit crooked and really bothers me lol.  Not sure if it's worth complaining about but at $110...I want them uniformed.

*Mascara:  *I won't use this due to fear of wasting a whole tube because my eyes are really sensitive and will start burning if irritated.  I guess that's why I like the samples I get in BB bc I don't mind trying and throwing out eye products if they don't work.

I will probably hoard the wrapping paper because all of my gifts I'm giving is too large for these and the nail stickers will be attempted to be traded. All in all, pleased with this box although I LOVED last month's box.  Can't wait for January.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Dec 11, 2013)

> It's so funny. Â Last December the PopSugar subscribers complained about:
> the glass mugs being sent and some wereÂ smashed/damaged, so this year they send plastic glasses and people complain about being sent plastic.
> the tea, they wanted chocolate, this year we get tons of chocolate this year and people complain that it's not good enough, too commonplace or "drugstore."
> the bar soap: "it's boring, who uses bar soap anyway"Â and they wanted sparkly jewelry, this year we get sparkly jewelry and people complain that it's "not their style" or "ugly."
> ...


 I didn't get last years box but I would have loved the mugs, tea and soap! Even that mini emergency kit looks super cute! You are right that you can't please everyone though. I did love the LE box and I'm hopeful for January! I'm possibly the odd one who would love a fitness/resolution based box. :sheep:


----------



## ginmorel (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't get last years box but I would have loved the mugs, tea and soap! Even that mini emergency kit looks super cute! You are right that you can't please everyone though. I did love the LE box and I'm hopeful for January! I'm possibly the odd one who would love a fitness/resolution based box.




I would LOVE a fitness/resolution based box. December was not my favorite box but, you win some and lose some. I loved the October box which most people didn't. Last month was ok. I'm definately hoping for an amazing January box!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't get last Dec box either, but I subscribed because of the first few boxes.


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

> I think the problem with this train of thought is that when you get right down to it, we are paying customers. If we are unhappy with the product we are purchasing, we are well within our rights to complain about it. I realize that they buy in bulk and do a lot of things through product placement, but it's not my job as the consumer to go direct to a manufacturer and ask them to give PopSugar a discount. PS has plenty of people on staff for that, and that staff is paid with the money I pay PopSugar for my subscription. If their customers are unhappy then they need to do better, point blank. The consequence of them NOT doing better is that their customers go elsewhere, like #FFF or Quarterly.co. Reading your response I am not actually sure that you, yourself, are all that familiar with the way these companies work. This response isn't meant to be troll-y but you're essentially criticizing people for expressing disinterest (or interest) in a product, which is the whole basis of the consumer market in the United States.


 I'm loving this response. Especially the last line about consumer market/capitalism. &lt;3


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

I liked this months box for the most part. I got it yesterday. I just realized that I end up with more stuff I don't use than things I do. But I got a 6month before the price increase, so now I'm regretting it. I liked the stuff this month but I don't drink and I don't celebrate Christmas. But I recognized that I would be in the tiny minority for December. I do love the flutes even though I don't drink! So cute!


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

> I would LOVE a fitness/resolution based box. December was not my favorite box but, you win some and lose some. I loved the October box which most people didn't. Last month was ok. I'm definately hoping for an amazing January box! :headphonedance:


 Yes! I would love that theme too!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congratulations KatieDanielle- that's so exciting!! Wishing you a happy &amp; heathy pregnancy 
Thank you! I'm so excited, but can't tell anyone yet - so blabbing on the internet is my only option at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congratulations KatieDanielle- that's so exciting!! Wishing you a happy &amp; heathy pregnancy 
Thank you! I'm so excited, but can't tell anyone yet - so blabbing on the internet is my only option at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!  Congratulations!  That's so awesome!  I hope everything's going well for you!


----------



## mama2358 (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my box today. Probably the worst I have gotten since subbing this summer. I do like the idea of turning the charm from the bracelet into a necklace though. I don't know how anyone could stand something like that hanging off their wrist. My kids will like the cups, as well as the disgusting flavors of chocolate (I hate eggnog and pumpkin). I have enough mascara and hardly ever wear it. Not really interested in nail strips. It's all just so blah. I expected better for Christmas.


----------



## SweetStuff (Dec 11, 2013)

This box is nice, not wowed though with the price increase for what I'm getting - Bracelet is surely up for sale not me at all but will use everything else.


----------



## mama2358 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Thank you! I'm so excited, but can't tell anyone yet - so blabbing on the internet is my only option at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats! I'm pregnant too and haven't told anyone but hubby. I don't know why I haven't told anyone yet, I really need to, as I'm getting a pretty good bump already at 15 weeks.


----------



## RDolph (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my box yesterday, and I LOVE the bracelet! I didn't think I would, because I prefer smaller/daintier jewelry (I still haven't touched the chunky rose gold necklace from Bauble Bar), but in person, it is fantastic. The charm is so sparkly that I can wear it with my white metal wedding band without it looking odd. It has a nice weight, but isn't heavy, and the charm doesn't get in the way at all. Also, it doesn't look like a cross at all. If anything, it looks like a plus sign, but it hangs diagonally, and so really looks very art deco.

My popcorn was open though, and all over the box. I emailed them, and hopefully they will resend. Even though it was the least expensive part of the box, I was really excited, because it is something I could share with my husband, and he doesn't like most sweets.


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 11, 2013)

> are you looking to trade the necklace??


 Oh no- I actually ordered a box for a gift just to get two necklaces to gift as well. Someone had just asked for a photo earlier in the thread.


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

wow. i just skimmed the last few pages. it was intense. 
people have the right to appreciate what they received and to criticize it. or just to make observations. that is what a forum is for. 
 
I had to give all my chocolate away or else i would have devoured it myself! 
 
i dont understand the people making lists of complaints and other's criticisms. makes me wonder if some of the posters work for pop sugar ...


----------



## rachelnyc (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sorsha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not to be a complete bah humbug here, but does anyone ever suspect that Popsugar makes a deal with a brand, only to have that brand's website post an overly-inflated item price so we can all say wow, that was a pricey box/item value?

Just saying. Something should only be worth what you think it should be worth. I feel like things have gotten to a point where box value is trumping box curation. I want curation. If that curated value meets the box cost, I would be happy. 
Yeah, I've wondered about that before as well . . . in this case, I know Lulu Frost items do sell for a lot, but I feel like the "special" bracelet made for the popsugar box looks junkier than the other stuff I've seen from LF. I also remember a while back we got a shower wrap from Brokedown that was valued at something like $84, but the one on the website was trimmed with ribbon and looked cuter than the one we got in the box (which was basically a rectangle of fabric that you could probably buy for $10, with elastic sewn onto it).

I feel like subscription boxes in general seem to have a pattern of having a really great month, followed by a few lame months and then another great one . . .  it wouldn't surprise me if the strategy was to provide enough awesome finds to keep people on the hook/not wanting to miss out, while also minimizing costs as much as possible. But then maybe I'm just a humbug too, LOL

For now, the $40 is still worth it to me, but I do think the actual value of a a lot of the boxes is overstated ... kind of like when you see $50 makeup palettes being advertised as a "$300" value...you get more colors for your money when you buy the palette, and they ARE a good value, but there's no way on earth anyone would actually pay $300 for it...that's how I feel about these boxes...definitely a good value for $40, but I would never spend anywhere close to the full retail value on the box.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 11, 2013)

I just cancelled my subscription so you can thank me when next month is awesome, lol.

It was a fun ride but it's time to step away and try something else now.


----------



## GBJunkie825 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just received my first popsugar box ever, and I don't really know how I feel about it.  I've been a glossybox subscriber forever, and wanted to try something different.  I could have def lived without the chocolates, I mean I would have expected something maybe a little higher end than something I could buy at CVS.  The flutes are interesting, but not something I can ever see myself using, and I'm a champagne drinker.  I'll leave them in my car for emergencies lol.  Maybe my expectations were a little out there for this box because I've heard great things about it and figured December would be THE month to get (I missed out on the LE box).  I'll keep it around to see what's in store for January, and hope it gets better.  And I absolutely agree every sub box inflates the "valued at" prices, sometimes I see what they value it at and just laugh...


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 11, 2013)

I just bought Godiva chocolates in Rite Aid and i thought about this board.


----------



## tarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no- I actually ordered a box for a gift just to get two necklaces to gift as well. Someone had just asked for a photo earlier in the thread.
oh! ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  enjoy it - looks beautiful!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2013)

I feel like a negative Nancy for pointing this out, but did anyone else notice their popcorn says "artisinal" instead of artisanal? This was most likely a typo, and naturally the company has to reprint the labels and repackage everything, so giving the defective stock to POPSUGAR for free provides them with cheap advertisement. I'm probably way overthinking this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *natashaia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I don't work for PopSugar.

But, I should.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I don't work for PopSugar. But, I should.


 Ha! Me too, I love it! Same with Birchbox. Dream job!


----------



## IffB (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my box and I feel I got my money's worth, I feel that I can deal with not loving everything in a $30 something box better than a $100 one.  The popcorn is very good, chocolate will be eaten, the jewelry I like better than the item in the LE box.  Glad I have a few more months left on my sub, it is always interesting to see what is coming my way,


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like a negative Nancy for pointing this out, but did anyone else notice their popcorn says "artisinal" instead of artisanal? This was most likely a typo, and naturally the company has to reprint the labels and repackage everything, so giving the defective stock to POPSUGAR for free provides them with cheap advertisement. I'm probably way overthinking this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





You're not the only one who notices things like this, hehe. I haven't picked up my box yet, but I'm sure that once I do I would have noticed this too. I always notice typos. I also wonder if PS got these for free because the popcorn company was looking to offload them.


----------



## wurly (Dec 11, 2013)

I hate to be the grammar/spelling police, but these may not be defective because they may not know it's misspelled. That may actually be sadder.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hate to be the grammar/spelling police, but these may not be defective because they may not know it's misspelled. That may actually be sadder.
I believe they realized the mistake and fixed the labels.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I feel like a negative Nancy for pointing this out, but did anyone else notice their popcorn says "artisinal" instead of artisanal?Â This was most likely a typo, and naturally the company has to reprint the labels and repackage everything, so giving the defective stock to POPSUGAR for free provides them with cheap advertisement. I'm probably way overthinking this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 now that's some great observation power!! But you totally may be onto something here . So I quickly Checked out their website and on there it's spelled correctly !!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 11, 2013)

> I feel like a negative Nancy for pointing this out, but did anyone else notice their popcorn says "artisinal" instead of artisanal?Â This was most likely a typo, and naturally the company has to reprint the labels and repackage everything, so giving the defective stock to POPSUGAR for free provides them with cheap advertisement. I'm probably way overthinking this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Now that is very interesting....how did PS spell it in the little info booklet or did they (haven't gotten my box yet).


----------



## OiiO (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stephstrong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now that is very interesting....how did PS spell it in the little info booklet or did they (haven't gotten my box yet).
They didn't mention the word at all, both in the name and in the description.


----------



## tiffanys (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't work for PopSugar.

But, I should.
No, you should curate your own box.  You have great ideas!


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't work for PopSugar.

But, I should.

wow. i just skimmed the last few pages. it was intense. 
people have the right to appreciate what they received and to criticize it. or just to make observations. that is what a forum is for. 
 
I
 
i dont understand the people making lists of complaints and other's criticisms. makes me wonder if some of the posters work for pop sugar ... 




 
Yeah. it seems like you would be great in marketing and you're clearly very organized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 11, 2013)

Just got my box... sugar overload! 

I like the box. I wasnâ€™t sure about the bracelet, but itâ€™s cute. (But if anyone wants to buy it off me for $110, I might be persuaded to part with it!) I didnâ€™t have luck rubbing off the logo paint with nail polish remover, but it might work if I use a toothpick. Iâ€™m determined. 

My favourite part was the flutes, because Iâ€™m pretty sure my cat canâ€™t stick her head in there to drink my water. (Quite a problem at my house!) I gave one to my mother for when she takes her medication; her hands arenâ€™t that steady and I worry about broken glass. I think it would be a nice gift for seniors.

Still, if I add up the prices according to what Iâ€™d personally pay, itâ€™s all worth around $30â€“$35 to me: the price before the increase. Iâ€™ll stay for January, but Iâ€™m not sure if I can justify the expense forever.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box yesterday..Strangely, our mail comes around 4:30 in the evening but hubby said this was dropped off by another mail person at 7:30am in addition to our mail coming again that evening! Anyway, this is my second box and I was a bit disapppointed at the spoilers at first, but upon receving it, I like it much, much better...

*Wine glasses:* I usually hoard stuff to decide if I want to swap for something better lol but my hubby was with me when I was opening the box and grabbed the wine glasses to pour us a drink lol.  I don't know if they are "unbreakable" as they claim to be, but we'll def use them at home and on our deck when the weather breaks.

*Popcorn*:  When I first saw this spoiler, I thought I would give it as part of a gift exchange, but I love carmel popcorn and again, hubby was with me lol.  I was actually dispointed there wasn't more..lasted all of 10 minutes!

*Chocolates:*  Disappointed not because of the brand, but because I'm a total couponer and brought 6 bags of these during black friday sales for 50 cents a bag lol.  They were brought as stocking stuffers though, so I am keeping these for me.

*Bracelet:  *When I first took it out, I had no feelings either way..but def wasn't excited about it.  Then I took it out a bit later to try it on and take pics and it looks a lot better on.  My only compliant:  One of the gems is a bit crooked and really bothers me lol.  Not sure if it's worth complaining about but at $110...I want them uniformed.

*Mascara:  *I won't use this due to fear of wasting a whole tube because my eyes are really sensitive and will start burning if irritated.  I guess that's why I like the samples I get in BB bc I don't mind trying and throwing out eye products if they don't work.

I will probably hoard the wrapping paper because all of my gifts I'm giving is too large for these and the nail stickers will be attempted to be traded. All in all, pleased with this box although I LOVED last month's box.  Can't wait for January.




one of my rectangle stones in crooked too!  I must be ocd because its driving me crazy!


----------



## wisconsinbeth (Dec 11, 2013)

I just got my box and like it better than I thought I would.   For what I would ACTUALLY pay for each of the items the value is there at the $40 price tag.  I like to think of what I would pay for it if I bought it versus the retail price.



Spoiler



 Wrapping paper - I will use it. I would probably buy something like it during a weak moment for birthday wrapping paper, but not Christmas. My value $5.

Mascara - I'll try it. I have my favorite that I will always use for daily use and specail occasions. However, I'm one of those people that NEVER leaves the house without mascara (white eyelashes) so I'll wear this to workout, go to the store, etc. My Value $10

Flutes - definitely will use this summer.  I'd pay full retail - $12 (I think)

Bracelet - I like this in person.  Like others - I wish it didn't have the writting on the back.  If anyone figures out how to get rid of it or make it less noticable, let me know.   $20 (maybe - only because I like the chain. Definitely not the $110!!!)

Chocolate/popcorn - it'll get eaten, no doubt.  Probably wouldn't buy it on its own $3

Nail art - I'll use them if I can figure out how to put them on!  They frighten me!  $10

So, I guess around $60 if I were to buy all on my own.  Not bad.  And it will all get used.  I wasn't happy about the box through the spoilers, but in person, I like it a lot more.  I never expect a box to be $100 of stuff when its what I would actually pay for it.  Anything over the $40 and I'm happy.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like a negative Nancy for pointing this out, but did anyone else notice their popcorn says "artisinal" instead of artisanal? This was most likely a typo, and naturally the company has to reprint the labels and repackage everything, so giving the defective stock to POPSUGAR for free provides them with cheap advertisement. I'm probably way overthinking this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This doesn't bother me at all, as it doesn't affect the product itself. As long as it's not expired or something, what does it matter?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  one of my rectangle stones in crooked too!  I must be ocd because its driving me crazy!

i get it, it would drive me crazy too!!!

i tried to buy a year sub on black friday (+ a gift sub) and code would not work at check out! i sent them two emails that friday + saturday and they got back to me on dec 3rd saying "sorry but we can't help you" do they just have so many subs that they don't care much for new peeps?

debating on trying JAN box as it's my bday month but i do NOT want fitness, heck i want red velvet cupcakes from SPRINKLES!! 

was also looking at the new sub called, monthly me but it's quite pricy and not sure if it has the lifestyle part.....

enjoy your boxes girls!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  one of my rectangle stones in crooked too!  I must be ocd because its driving me crazy!

i get it, it would drive me crazy too!!!

i tried to buy a year sub on black friday (+ a gift sub) and code would not work at check out! i sent them two emails that friday + saturday and they got back to me on dec 3rd saying "sorry but we can't help you" do they just have so many subs that they don't care much for new peeps?

debating on trying JAN box as it's my bday month but i do NOT want fitness, heck i want *red velvet cupcakes from SPRINKLES*!! 

was also looking at the new sub called, monthly me but it's quite pricy and not sure if it has the lifestyle part.....

enjoy your boxes girls! 


Yes - I second the Sprinkles red velvet cupcake notion (or is it 'motion'?)! Sprinkles sells a dry cupcake mix (though I've never tried it because I'm lucky enough to have a retail store nearby). FYI - It's sold at Sprinkles retail stores and also at Williams-Sonoma.


----------



## feisty1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I uses to work for a global company. One thing they taught very well was public relations and if the customer isn't happy it can be any company's downfall. With many new subs coming out, it can hurt popsugar if the majority are not satisfied and cancel their subs. It is one reason that it doesn't affect me at all when someone isn't satisfied with a box bec I fielded dozens of complaints on a daily bases and see it not as an attack on my company but as something we needed to work on. Not everyone likes the same things as me personally. I think some may take it personal when someone doesn't like their box, but honestly I don't understand that at all. If you enjoyed your box that's wonderful if you didn't people on here for the most part try to give helpful ideas to make it a better experience (love love the necklace idea). After all that's what forums are for. A community that chats about their likes and dislikes not just here to praise popsugar if they feel it isn't warranted.


----------



## fairytale113 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Yes - I second the Sprinkles red velvet cupcake notion (or is it 'motion'?)! Sprinkles sells a dry cupcake mix (though I've never tried it because I'm lucky enough to have a retail store nearby). FYI - It's sold at Sprinkles retail stores and also atÂ Williams-Sonoma.Â


 I've tried the sprinkles dry cupcake mix and it's soooo good but highly pigmented !! Ooh now I want some red velvet cupcakes too!!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 11, 2013)

my box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow and i'm psyched.at first i was like, mmmm odd-ness,but i wore my rose gold necklace from the precious metals box today and it's kind of sweet.maybe the hair and makeup had something to do with it.haha.i think i will like the bracelet!and all the smack talk about the govino's.they are awesome!i used my wine "glass" govinos at many a bonfire and (fishing) boat.i can't wait to use these for new years.mascara-yes please!and maybe i'm old.(i am)but ghirardelli wasn't sold in the store too long ago!that being said,i would have liked lindt a little better.that would have at least bumped it up to 2nd or 3rd avenue. lol!!


----------



## juliesarah (Dec 11, 2013)

my stone is crooked too!

so annoying- it's the center one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

I have decided to keep my bracelet as is, instead of turning it into a necklace for now! I managed to get it on, and it isn't tight after all, just tricky to get fastened on my own. I really do like the two toned look.


----------



## GBJunkie825 (Dec 12, 2013)

People didn't waste any time putting the bracelet on eBay...it actually has grown on me, crooked stones and all so I think I'll keep it and wear it next to my Kiel James Patrick bracelet. Def looks cute together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This box has grown on me the more I look at it. Except the chocolate. And the nail stickers. But I'm absolutely less critical of it than I was this morning hehe!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 12, 2013)

So with box in hand, and spoilers being very underwhelming to the point of active dislike, these are my thoughts...

It was just as disappointing as I thought it would be, unfortunately. I will enjoy the sweets they sent though. Already tried the caramel corn and it was delish! The bracelet will be turned into a necklace and that will be a lot better, I think. It will sit as an"X" and hide the popsugar inscription. It's actually a pretty charm in person but I hate it as a bracelet. Everything else is very meh. I thought the flutes would be more substantial but they are as flimsy as dollar store flutes. Oh well. I haven't been super stoked about any of the three boxes I've received (Oct/Nov/Dec) so I am giving up. I signed up because the August box had that "wow" factor for me. Part of me wants one more month just to see, but I know I would be even more disappointed if I spent 45$ for any of the boxes I have received. There is part of me that thinks though "next month will be good, just you watch!" lol.

Well, maybe next month will be like this month, and spoilers will come out prior to the box being sold out. That would be nice and would be a great way to subscribe again if it's awesome. =o)


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GBJunkie825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

People didn't waste any time putting the bracelet on eBay...it actually has grown on me, crooked stones and all so I think I'll keep it and wear it next to my Kiel James Patrick bracelet. Def looks cute together




This box has grown on me the more I look at it. Except the chocolate. And the nail stickers. But I'm absolutely less critical of it than I was this morning hehe!!




I sell stuff on Ebay from time to time but I have refrained from doing so with any of my PS items. I just feel weird about it for some reason and I find that there is always a MUT member that I would much rather trade with. That is the fun of it all for me. I just checked out the Ebay posts and it is going for anything from 0.99 to $90!!!! Jeez someone is really trying to profit. Oh well to each their own. I am rambling now. OVERALL I LOVE THIS BOX. Favorite month yet!!!


----------



## DissolvedGirl (Dec 12, 2013)

I finally picked up my box and I am not as disappointed as I thought I would be.

*Flutes:* These will be perfect for the Secret Santa that we do at work. Keeps me from having to go shopping and spend extra money on people that I do not really want to spend money on.

*Popcorn*:  Yesterday I forgot my lunch bag at home so the popcorn worked out well. I snacked on it throughout the day.

*Chocolates:*  I was a bit disappointed in these. There are so many brands of chocolate, I would have thought that they would pick something less common. But I went ahead and put it in my Christmas Candy Dish at work and it was a hit with my co-workers.

*Bracelet: * I was not a fan of the bracelet but I put the charm on a necklace too and I love it. I will be wearing it tonight to the Andrea Bocelli concert. I put the bracelet in my craft box. I know I will use it for something eventually.

*Mascara: * I gave the mascara to my mom. She tried it and loved it.

*Nail Stickers:* I would never pick these up for myself but they are cute and I think they will be fun for Christmas. I will probably use them on a nail or two as an accent for the Christmas party.

*Wrapping Paper*: It is wrapping paper. Who does not use it? I got my girlfriends May Designs personalized note books for Christmas so I will use the wrapping paper on them.

It was not an exciting box but it was not completely worthless. I found uses for everything in it and that is my main concern when I get these boxes, if I see too much end up in the junk drawer that is when the subscription will stop.


----------



## Ashley Crisman (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone is pdx get their box yet??? Mine hasn't updated since Friday....


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

> Anyone is pdx get their box yet??? Mine hasn't updated since Friday....


 Mine did the Kent turnaround yesterday, and its estimated arrival is Saturday. I've noticed that a lot of packages lately (all senders, all carriers) have tracking that doesn't always update until it hits PDX. Our processing centers and people seem to be really good at scanning things on this side of the process, though.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got my box Tuesday. I liked it better in person. I generally dislike the stemless wine glasses but at least these are cute. My 3 year old is eyeballing them so it's good they are plastic. I had some plastic flutes from crate &amp; barrel that got these internal cracks after the dishwasher. They didn't leak but looked weird. So I'll hand wash these because they are even thinner.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay!  Congratulations!  That's so awesome!  I hope everything's going well for you!


Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congrats! I'm pregnant too and haven't told anyone but hubby. I don't know why I haven't told anyone yet, I really need to, as I'm getting a pretty good bump already at 15 weeks.
Thanks ladies &lt;3


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 12, 2013)

.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 12, 2013)

congratulations!!


----------



## mpatt01 (Dec 12, 2013)

I just tried the pumpkin spice Ghirardelli.  OMG it is so good.  Has anybody else tried it?  It is worth every calorie!


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 12, 2013)

Yess! I loved the pumkin and egg nog. Unfortunately the chocolates and popcorn were my favorite items. I'll actually use most of my box though. I wish it was $30 instead of $40-that price increase was unwarranted.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 12, 2013)

I love those holiday flavors! Now to figure out these nail wraps


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 12, 2013)

> I just tried the pumpkin spice Ghirardelli.Â  OMG it is so good.Â  Has anybody else tried it?Â  It is worth every calorie!


 Yes!!! I just came here to post about it!! I would never have picked this flavor in a chocolate but it is gooooooood. Thanks popsugar.


----------



## wendylouwho (Dec 12, 2013)

Did anyone use the code for the Baublebar necklaces and not receive them?  I emailed CS about it and was told that I didn't use the code, even though I know I did; it was the only reason I ordered a gift box.  Lame.


----------



## aquaria527 (Dec 12, 2013)

I received my box finally! I actually like it more in person than I thought I would. I will probably use everything. My boyfriend is a chocolate fiend, so we will eat ALL of the chocolate (and even though I wish the chocolates were fancier, I do like Ghiradelli -- esp the ones filled with caramel which I got!). The bracelet isn't REALLY my style, but it's a little daintier in person than I expected, so I might try to rock it anyway. Gift paper -- I always lvoe me some cute indie looking paper. Nail wraps -- I wish they were the incoco kind or something, but I'll use them anyway. Mascara, i always can use more mascara. The only thing I really don't like are those "champagne" flutes. I thought they would at least be made out of something with some heft, like that unbreakable fake crystal plastic stuff that actually feels like glass. This reallllly feels cheap. It might make a cute stocking stuffer gift, but otherwise, it's kinda cheap. I'd like the design otherwise!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mpatt01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the pumpkin spice Ghirardelli.  OMG it is so good.  Has anybody else tried it?  It is worth every calorie!

Yes! I already knew I loved the peppermint bark (my favorite) but I thought the other two were  absolutely delicious, too! I had planned to share but then decided not to!


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 12, 2013)

> Anyone is pdx get their box yet??? Mine hasn't updated since Friday....





> Mine did the Kent turnaround yesterday, and its estimated arrival is Saturday. I've noticed that a lot of packages lately (all senders, all carriers) have tracking that doesn't always update until it hits PDX. Our processing centers and people seem to be really good at scanning things on this side of the process, though.


 Taking SO long this month!!! Last month it came in a jiffy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2013)

I cannot believe I still don't have my box. I just got my shipping info today and still in CA, and I'm across the country in RI. This is ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot believe I still don't have my box. I just got my shipping info today and still in CA, and I'm across the country in RI. This is ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My LE box hasn't moved since the 6th and my monthly since the 9th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My LE box hasn't moved since the 6th and my monthly since the 9th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot believe I still don't have my box. I just got my shipping info today and still in CA, and I'm across the country in RI. This is ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Winter weather problems maybe?


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 12, 2013)

> Mine did the Kent turnaround yesterday, and its estimated arrival is Saturday. I've noticed that a lot of packages lately (all senders, all carriers) have tracking that doesn't always update until it hits PDX. Our processing centers and people seem to be really good at scanning things on this side of the process, though.


 I think it's due to ordering the bauble bar necklace. My box always ships from ca but this month ny. I'm guessing its due to the weather. Hoping I get it by Saturday.


----------



## stephstrong (Dec 12, 2013)

> I think it's due to ordering the bauble bar necklace. My box always ships from ca but this month ny. I'm guessing its due to the weather. Hoping I get it by Saturday.


 I didn't order the baublebar necklace though!!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wendylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone use the code for the Baublebar necklaces and not receive them?  I emailed CS about it and was told that I didn't use the code, even though I know I did; it was the only reason I ordered a gift box.  Lame.
That completely sucks! I was a PSMH member in the past so I wasn't sure whether I could re-subscribe to it and receive the necklace so I emailed CS right away and asked. When I checked out and put the code in, there was no indication that the necklace promo code went through so I was glad I confirmed that I was receiving it :/ My favorite thing in the box was the BaubleBar necklace. Maybe CS will be kind and send you one?!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Winter weather problems maybe?
Probably the reason for delay early on but I've had other packages come thru the past couple of days. Both boxes are still in Cali  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashcrisman (Dec 12, 2013)

> I didn't order the baublebar necklace though!!


 I did. I think that's why it's coming from ny


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 12, 2013)

Has anyone used the nail wraps yet? Does anyone have pics of how they look? I want to try them next week.


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 12, 2013)

How about popsugar send everyone the necklace to make up for the December box? Lol!


----------



## pbpink (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wendylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone use the code for the Baublebar necklaces and not receive them?  I emailed CS about it and was told that I didn't use the code, even though I know I did; it was the only reason I ordered a gift box.  Lame.
def try them again and forward them your confirm email with the date on it

i really wish they had a number to call! good luck!


----------



## mckondik (Dec 13, 2013)

Finally got my box! I love the bracelet! It looks tough with my leopard print Timex. Saddens me because it makes it harder to cancel this subscription. I really need to make some cuts in my spending. So hard to be decisive and cancel things lol


----------



## wendylouwho (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, they told me they wouldn't send them, but I think I'll try them again pointing out the date I ordered it and everything.  We'll see!


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 13, 2013)

> Yeah, they told me they wouldn't send them, but I think I'll try them again pointing out the date I ordered it and everything. Â We'll see!


 There's an easy way to check and see if you used the codes or not. When you used the promo code to order the necklaces it took $.40 off of your order. That's how they could tell you used the promo code when you ordered a gift box. So just look up your email confirmation for the order, and it should be there.


----------



## wendylouwho (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahinnola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There's an easy way to check and see if you used the codes or not. When you used the promo code to order the necklaces it took $.40 off of your order. That's how they could tell you used the promo code when you ordered a gift box. So just look up your email confirmation for the order, and it should be there.
I just checked and there cost was $39.95, so it must not have taken the code.  I should have emailed them like CourtneyC did.  It's kind of a bummer b/c I got the box as my sister's Christmas present and it's not as awesome as I had planned.  Sucks, but at least the bracelet is cool.  I thought the chain seemed really cheap and the pendant kept hitting my desk while I typed at work, so I turned it into a long necklace and I LOVE it!  Maybe I'll do the same for my sister.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 13, 2013)

My cat is loving this box. She sat on the wrapping paper when I unfolded it, and attacked the string. She's been biting the charm on the bracelet as I try to sew, and she started eating the pistachios I'd set aside, since I don't like nuts. (I took them away from her.)


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 13, 2013)

> I just checked and there cost was $39.95, so it must not have taken the code. Â I should have emailed them like CourtneyC did. Â It's kind of a bummer b/c I got the box as my sister's Christmas present and it's not as awesome as I had planned. Â Sucks, but at least the bracelet is cool. Â I thought the chain seemed really cheap and the pendant kept hitting my desk while I typed at work, so I turned it into a long necklace and I LOVE it! Â Maybe I'll do the same for my sister. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome idea for the bracelet! I think I'd wear it more as a necklace!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 13, 2013)

I too took my charm and put it on a necklace. Billion times better, I even like the chain better plain. I might try to find something brass to match to it.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmm.. Just got my box. I literally heard the knock at the door as I was heading to the basement to get paper to wrap a birthday gift, so I was delighted to get the paper, its pretty and saved me a trip to the dungeon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The flutes are cheap cr*p. the chocolates are great, big generous bags of those. The bracelet is not as pretty as it looks in the pictures, was planning on gifting that not sure now. The baublebar necklace is awesome! Perfect for the holidays. I got silver and am so glad I did. I'm kind of tired of all the gold jewelry I've been getting in these boxes. I can't wear nail polish at the place I work at, so I'm hoping I can get away with wearing these and using the fact that they are stickers as my loop hole. Overall, I'm pleased. Don't think I would be if I hadn't gotten the necklace though. I think they should have just given those to everyone.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my box too and man, was it a bummer. Those flutes that I was so excited about are SOOOO cheap in person! The wrapping paper I will use but it's not exciting or anything. The bracelet is not my favorite, I hate two-tone jewelry and the PS logo on the back of the charm makes it look really cheap. That popcorn and the seasonal chocolates will be gifted, not a fan. I already have too much mascara and I don't use nail wraps. Pretty disappointing, I was hoping their December box would be amazing considering the lower quality of the last few boxes.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 13, 2013)

Question about nail stickers: I wash my hands about every 20 minutes (healthcare) and can't wear nail polish. Do these things hold up?


----------



## MelissaB (Dec 13, 2013)

> My cat is loving this box. She sat on the wrapping paper when I unfolded it, and attacked the string. She's been biting the charm on the bracelet as I try to sew, and she started eating the pistachios I'd set aside, since I don't like nuts.Â (I took them away from her.) Â


 At least someone likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question about nail stickers:

I wash my hands about every 20 minutes (healthcare) and can't wear nail polish. Do these things hold up?

I too work in healthcare, and for me, no...the strips that are made of polish last me a couple of days, but the stickers usually peel after a few hand washes on me.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2013)

Count me among those who liked the box less once they got it in their hands.  I don't know why, but it just falls flat for me.  I'll eat the popcorn since it's not molasses-based (I love butter toffee popcorn but hate Cracker Jack, and I finally realized it's because of the molasses), I'll wear the nail wraps (probably not until the summer because I have other nail wraps that are more clearly winter/Christmas-oriented to wear this month), I'll eat the chocolate because I do like this brand and these varieties (I'm not a couponer, so I don't look at it and think about how much cheaper I can get it.  I look at it and think, "Hey, cool, now I have more!"), and I'll probably eventually use the wrapping paper for one thing or another, but...  Meh.  I think I'm going through one of my I-have-too-much-stuff-and-need-to-get-rid-of-everything phases because I am thinking of ways to get most of these items out of my apartment, and that annoys me because I don't get boxes to give the contents away.  I get them to treat myself to things I would not otherwise get, either because I don't know they exist or just don't feel like spending the money on them.

I'm kind of glad I'm this unimpressed with it, though, because I had already vowed to cancel in part due to finances (I desperately need to chip away at my credit card bill), and a good box would have meant I would have stuck around for January because it's my birthday, and then I would stick around to see whether 2014's V-Day box was better than 2013's, and then and then and then.  Cord cut.  Subscription canceled.  If I really want something in a future box, I can probably trade for it.  If not, I really don't need it.


----------



## roskandy (Dec 13, 2013)

I made my bracelet into a necklace, after someone in this thread gave me the courage to (haha I wanted to but I was afraid I'd ruin it and didn't want to be first).

It's actually super super cute as a necklace. I can see this being a staple in my wardrobe. It's a nice size pendant to wear!


----------



## Snolili (Dec 14, 2013)

I turned my bracelet into a necklace, too. I have some cute brass charms I might add to the now bare chain (keys and gears anyone? It could be fun fr a steampunk outfit). 

I didn't mind the box. The now-necklace is pretty. We love that brand of chocolate and I seldom buy sweets, so it was fun. The popcorn was tasty. My daugther is wrapping my christmas presents (which she bought herself with my money) with the paper right now. I am pretty good on mascara right now, but it is the one kind of makeup I wear. My daugther will probably steal the stickers. The glasses will be saved for picnics. It wasn't the best box ever, and I'm glad I didn't gift one, since I was considering so I'd get the necklace, but I found it pretty useful.


----------



## dehemmi (Dec 14, 2013)

Ahh, everyone's necklace version of the bracelet is so cute! Now, I'm really determined to find a silver chain for it.

Sadly, I think this is going to be my last box for PopSugar. I've been with it since June and the last three boxes just haven't wowed me like they did before. If it picks up, I will probably join again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 14, 2013)

> Ahh, everyone's necklace version of the bracelet is so cute! Now, I'm really determined to find a silver chain for it. Sadly, I think this is going to be my last box for PopSugar. I've been with it since June and the last three boxes just haven't wowed me like they did before. If it picks up, I will probably join again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Ahh, everyone's necklace version of the bracelet is so cute! Now, I'm really determined to find a silver chain for it. Sadly, I think this is going to be my last box for PopSugar. I've been with it since June and the last three boxes just haven't wowed me like they did before. If it picks up, I will probably join again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We joined at the same time. Did u like the scarf from nov? I wonder if u should wait, as I wonder if this is part of a strategy. Some cheap boxes or cheaper boxes followed by a decent or good one. My take on joining is that you are more likely to get a good box after you have seen a couple of ho hum months. I'm sticking with mine, but I can relate. Worth of box has to be something relatable to the dollar we paid, or more. Ok that's not true, that'sy own personal take. But I think value can be better, even if it's not monetary. Since I have seen so many great necklaces, I think I'm going to pop open the one December box we got for grandma, and make it a necklace!!!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 14, 2013)

I had forgot there was a free necklace for many. I had gifted 4 boxes right before the free necklace announcement. The box is ok, and I'll make the most of everything, I wish my box had more personal value, and yeah I kind of regret gifting so many. Not because the box was that terrible, but because it wasn't that great. I had wanted a better introduction to popsugar. I loved my nov box, and there have been a couple of cool items I was thrilled to try, like the body wash, or the cookbook. That doesn't make a subscription I know, but the dec box, I think I could have curated a better the for each person via internet deals. At the time, I was convinced I couldn't go wrong with dev as long as the value of the box exceeded what I paid. I think the box was a little more worth $36, darn. I wanted to be a hero for introducing popsugar, and bonus giving some unique great gifts... Pop sugar it love you, but it's the holiday season, couldn't you have made the cheaper box for January?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

I actually loved the wrapping paper! I wrapped my husband's stocking stuffers with it and it folds really well and doesn't get all jaggedly when you cut it vs my hallmark and target paper. A nice surprise--I'd buy from that company again.


----------



## lsarao (Dec 14, 2013)

Brilliant. This is so cute! I'm going to do this too! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lsarao (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made my bracelet into a necklace, after someone in this thread gave me the courage to (haha I wanted to but I was afraid I'd ruin it and didn't want to be first).

It's actually super super cute as a necklace. I can see this being a staple in my wardrobe. It's a nice size pendant to wear!




So what I mean to say was this idea is brilliant. thanks for the inspiration. I'm going to try it too!


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made my bracelet into a necklace, after someone in this thread gave me the courage to (haha I wanted to but I was afraid I'd ruin it and didn't want to be first).

It's actually super super cute as a necklace. I can see this being a staple in my wardrobe. It's a nice size pendant to wear!





I love it! It's such a good idea. I need to go find a nice long chain so I can turn this into a long necklace.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 14, 2013)

As you can see, I tried the nail strips tonight. Personally I like the incoco strips better- I had some issues with them crinkling . Overall, I think their fun for the holidays!!


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Overall the box was just okay to me this month. I'll use stuff, but there is nothing I'm over the moon about except the mascara. I absolutely love it. If anyone isn't into it send me a message. I'm hoping next month is a super great box again.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 14, 2013)

It would be awesome if I could actually GET my box. Tracking still says it's in California. At this rate I won't get it until after Christmas...


----------



## missemiee (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm usually the one who likes my box more once I actually get it and have a chance to look and play around with everything, but this box I like less after getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The bracelet is a huge let down for me and not even because of the style. I can make it work with the right outfit. But the quality is way less than I expected and it's super light weight which surprised me. The biggest turn off though was that the back of the charm is branded Lulu Frost for Popsugar. Ugh. It just screams cheap to me. It hate when companies do that to products. The plastic glasses are ok. I wouldn't have gone and bought them myself but I may use them at some point. Maybe in the summer? Chocolate. There's nothing wrong with chocolate in my book Nail wraps. I think they are cute. I'll use them. Not super excited by them though, they never seem to stay on my nails and I just feel they sound like a better idea than they are. Popcorn I like. I'm just not wowed by three food type items in the box. Wrapping paper is cute but I'm not overly thrilled with it. I'll probably use it. It's not something I would buy. Mascara I like. I have a lot of unopened mascara but it will eventually get used. Colorado is so dry that mascara dries out pretty fast, so I go through them fairly quick. Overall there was no one item that I was remotely excited about at all. I wouldn't have wanted to pay $40 for this box knowing what it contained. But that being said, I will stay subscribed because I'm just hoping this was an off month. I've been happy with all my boxes up to now and I've been around since June. So in guess there is always next month AND it's not a total loss from popsugar this month for me, I LOVED the limited edition holiday box. So worth it.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm usually the one who likes my box more once I actually get it and have a chance to look and play around with everything, but this box I like less after getting it






The bracelet is a huge let down for me and not even because of the style. I can make it work with the right outfit. But the quality is way less than I expected and it's super light weight which surprised me. The biggest turn off though was that the back of the charm is branded Lulu Frost for Popsugar. Ugh. It just screams cheap to me. It hate when companies do that to products.

The plastic glasses are ok. I wouldn't have gone and bought them myself but I may use them at some point. Maybe in the summer?

Chocolate. There's nothing wrong with chocolate in my book

Nail wraps. I think they are cute. I'll use them. Not super excited by them though, they never seem to stay on my nails and I just feel they sound like a better idea than they are.

Popcorn I like. I'm just not wowed by three food type items in the box.

Wrapping paper is cute but I'm not overly thrilled with it. I'll probably use it. It's not something I would buy.

Mascara I like. I have a lot of unopened mascara but it will eventually get used. Colorado is so dry that mascara dries out pretty fast, so I go through them fairly quick.

Overall there was no one item that I was remotely excited about at all. I wouldn't have wanted to pay $40 for this box knowing what it contained. But that being said, I will stay subscribed because I'm just hoping this was an off month. I've been happy with all my boxes up to now and I've been around since June. So in guess there is always next month AND it's not a total loss from popsugar this month for me, I LOVED the limited edition holiday box. So worth it.
I agree with you on disliking the branding on the charm. It cheapens the bracelet. That's why I'm planning to turn mine into a necklace like others have demonstrated. That way I can hopefully keep it from flipping!

I was really surprised they still had the December box for sale in early December. Usually you're stuck on a waitlist unless you sign up a month and a half in advance. I was idly wondering if it had to do with the price increase driving down sales or if they just produced a lot more boxes in anticipation of people using them as gifts.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





As you can see, I tried the nail strips tonight. Personally I like the incoco strips better- I had some issues with them crinkling . Overall, I think their fun for the holidays!!
Beautiful!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally got my box! I love the bracelet! It looks tough with my leopard print Timex. Saddens me because it makes it harder to cancel this subscription. I really need to make some cuts in my spending. So hard to be decisive and cancel things lol

Leopard print timex? You have me in watch lust over here!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





As you can see, I tried the nail strips tonight. Personally I like the incoco strips better- I had some issues with them crinkling . Overall, I think their fun for the holidays!!

These came out really cute. I have a headband with the same stripey pattern. I'm going to be a dork and wear them together.


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 15, 2013)

> Question about nail stickers: I wash my hands about every 20 minutes (healthcare) and can't wear nail polish. Do these things hold up?


 I think it depends on the brand... My favorite is Incoco and they seem to hold up quite well. Don't know about this brand... =/


----------



## dehemmi (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



We joined at the same time. Did u like the scarf from nov?
I wonder if u should wait, as I wonder if this is part of a strategy. Some cheap boxes or cheaper boxes followed by a decent or good one. My take on joining is that you are more likely to get a good box after you have seen a couple of ho hum months.

I'm sticking with mine, but I can relate. Worth of box has to be something relatable to the dollar we paid, or more. Ok that's not true, that'sy own personal take. But I think value can be better, even if it's not monetary.

Since I have seen so many great necklaces, I think I'm going to pop open the one December box we got for grandma, and make it a necklace!!!
Yes, I did like the scarf from November. It's a little out of my comfort zone but honestly, I would take any scarf just because I love them so much. 





And for me, I just feel like I shouldn't have to pay say...$120 for a good box after 3 months of having mediocre ones. If I was just satisfied the last three months I probably would've stuck with it, but I've been less than satisfied which is why I personally feel like I haven't been getting my money's worth.

I definitely did not know I could waitlist even though I'm already subscribed. How would I go about doing that? Maybe I'll do that for January and see what they come out with (giving PopSugar a 4th chance then). Haha, so many chances, but I'm really just hoping that it'll get better.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 16, 2013)

Strangely, my box showed up today! I don't know why i'd get a delivery on Sunday, but I'm not complaining.  I agree on the glasses - I really expected them to be heavier plastic. I totally get the soda bottle comments now. I think they'll get used, but probably not until the summer. I can see putting a nice bellini in them while at a park.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Strangely, my box showed up today! I don't know why i'd get a delivery on Sunday, but I'm not complaining.  I agree on the glasses - I really expected them to be heavier plastic. I totally get the soda bottle comments now. I think they'll get used, but probably not until the summer. I can see putting a nice bellini in them while at a park.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A few people I know got packages yesterday, which is sooo crazy to me. It made me hopeful to get my FFF box but I didn't.


----------



## lns02 (Dec 16, 2013)

I had issues with the nail strips.  I put them on (as instructed) at 11 pm on Saturday night and went to bed.  By 9 am, 3 strips peeled back. I replaced those strips, but had to peel all of them off this morning cause my nails looked horrible.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, mine too.  The nail strips were not that great.

The only other nail strips I have to compare are the ones you can get at Target.  Sally Hansen??  I think that's the brand.  I used them when I went to the water park, as the polish lasted way longer in the strip than regular polish, while being so active. 

These strips didn't make it past dinner.  Not so happy with them.  Not a must have item for me, even while trying  a new brand, poor quality is just poor quality.  I'm going to try them again, but disappointed this is what I gifted so many women in my family.  This is not the popsugar I wanted them to see.


----------



## cmello (Dec 16, 2013)

i really wish the govino flutes were glass.. that really would of made the box for me.

anyone who go the govino glasses back last year were they glass or this plastic??


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I did like the scarf from November. It's a little out of my comfort zone but honestly, I would take any scarf just because I love them so much. 





And for me, I just feel like I shouldn't have to pay say...$120 for a good box after 3 months of having mediocre ones. If I was just satisfied the last three months I probably would've stuck with it, but I've been less than satisfied which is why I personally feel like I haven't been getting my money's worth.

I definitely did not know I could waitlist even though I'm already subscribed. How would I go about doing that? Maybe I'll do that for January and see what they come out with (giving PopSugar a 4th chance then). Haha, so many chances, but I'm really just hoping that it'll get better.
That's a good point.  I never thought of it like that.  You have had several boxes or essentially spent that money - before getting one that you liked.

Cancel - but my theory - is ONLY cancel after you have gotten a great box.  Then after 2-3 months of ho hum boxes, get another single box!   I'm sticking it out, but darn, I'm wishing the Dec box was just a little better.  Had I gotten a necklace for all my giftees and myself  - maybe it would have at least made me feel equal for the $$ and the box value.  My guess the next really decent or awesome box is February.  I thought Nov rocked, but again, not because of every item, because I really LOVED 2 of the items.  Scarf was one.  Everything else was then just a bonus.


----------



## sorsha (Dec 16, 2013)

I've already melted one on the top rack of the dishwasher. We have a house rule here... if it can't go in the dishwasher, it doesn't really belong in our house...


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 16, 2013)

Same here.  I'm not sure if I simply forgot they were handwash only or ??  But 1 of them is a little oval'd now.  Dishwasher safe would be much nicer.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Apparently my box showed up yesterday as well! My husband walked out the front door this morning and found it. I took a quick peek before I came to work this morning. The pendant on the bracelet is smaller than I thought, which is actually a good thing. Everything else is about what I expected. I have the chocolates on a little bowl at my desk and they are a hit!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i really wish the govino flutes were glass.. that really would of made the box for me.

anyone who go the govino glasses back last year were they glass or this plastic??

All of govino's glasses are plastic, that's their "thing".


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dehemmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I definitely did not know I could waitlist even though I'm already subscribed. How would I go about doing that? Maybe I'll do that for January and see what they come out with (giving PopSugar a 4th chance then). Haha, so many chances, but I'm really just hoping that it'll get better.
By the way, i think you would have to still cancel, then buy yourself a single month gift box, and hope to be waitlisted for either Jan or Feb.  I still say Feb is your better bet for our next awesome PS box.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
All of govino's glasses are plastic, that's their "thing". 
I like them; plastic means they're really lightweight and good for packing for picnics or hiking. I do think it's funny that they sent them in the middle of the winter when most of us aren't going to be needing them for those reasons. 

I think their thought process probably had to do with their convenience for a holiday party, but who's going to throw a party with only 3 guests and be worried about glasses breaking?


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I like them; plastic means they're really lightweight and good for packing for picnics or hiking.Â I do think it's funny that they sent them in the middle of the winter when most of us aren't going to be needing them for those reasons.Â  I think their thought process probably had to do with their convenience for a holiday party, but who's going to throw a party with only 3 guests and be worried about glasses breaking?Â


 If I was having a holiday party, I could think of a few people who I would give plastic glasses to... Lol. The rest of my friends are fine, but there's a few that get a bit... Unruly. Haha. I'll be taking them to my bf's family's New Years party his young niece and nephew will get a kick out of having fancy adult looking cups for their sparkling grape juice.


----------



## sunsets (Dec 16, 2013)

I think the flutes would be nice for tailgating, too.  I know the flutes are plastic and could be made of a bit sturdier plastic, but I think it's a nice alternative to a red Solo cup.


----------



## sunsets (Dec 16, 2013)

I am a first-time PopSugar Must Have subscriber, but have seen a lot of unboxings and reviews online, so I was pretty certain that I would like my first box, the December one.  I thought the value was good, but nothing "wow'd" me. 

I would like to see more unique items that I can try and maybe buy in the future.  Items that not everyone has are nice to get!  For example, after researching past boxes, I decided that the Sept. '12 box looked amazing!  I'm not sure if any of you ladies received that one, but that is definitely the type of box that I hope to see more of in the future. 

Also, I am glad that I didn't order this Dec. box as a gift for anyone, mainly because giving a gift that contains wrapping paper just doesn't seem right.


----------



## treefrets294evr (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a first-time PopSugar Must Have subscriber, but have seen a lot of unboxings and reviews online, so I was pretty certain that I would like my first box, the December one.  I thought the value was good, but nothing "wow'd" me. 

I would like to see more unique items that I can try and maybe buy in the future.  Items that not everyone has are nice to get!  For example, after researching past boxes, I decided that the Sept. '12 box looked amazing!  I'm not sure if any of you ladies received that one, but that is definitely the type of box that I hope to see more of in the future. 

Also, I am glad that I didn't order this Dec. box as a gift for anyone, mainly because giving a gift that contains wrapping paper just doesn't seem right.   
 Ahh yes, the September 2012 box, that was a great box. I think it goes down as winner of the best box ever. Sadly I doubt we will see another one like that, I don't think Popsugar is hungry for subscribers anymore.


----------



## adinegem (Dec 16, 2013)

Can you still cancel if you bought a subscription or does it only work for the month to month boxes?


----------



## xolalaox (Dec 16, 2013)

This is my first Popsugar box and the shipping is completely wonky. It was scanned in last Thursday about 20 miles from my house, and was then scanned today about the same distance from my house but in the opposite direction...? It seems to just be bouncing around my state. It now says it's expected to be delivered this Thursday, which means shipping will have taken 15 days. Is anyone else having this problem? I live in Kansas btw.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xolalaox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my first Popsugar box and the shipping is completely wonky. It was scanned in last Thursday about 20 miles from my house, and was then scanned today about the same distance from my house but in the opposite direction...? It seems to just be bouncing around my state. It now says it's expected to be delivered this Thursday, which means shipping will have taken 15 days. Is anyone else having this problem? I live in Kansas btw.
Same thing always happens to me!  Initiates 30 min south of me, passes me and goes 2 hours north.  Hangs around there for a bit and then back south to me.  Maybe has to do with shipping hubs?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If I was having a holiday party, I could think of a few people who I would give plastic glasses to... Lol. The rest of my friends are fine, but there's a few that get a bit... Unruly. Haha. I'll be taking them to my bf's family's New Years party his young niece and nephew will get a kick out of having fancy adult looking cups for their sparkling grape juice.
Oh! Giving them to the kids to join the festivities is an excellent idea! Love it!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adinegem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can you still cancel if you bought a subscription or does it only work for the month to month boxes?
If you're on a month-to-month subscription you should be able to cancel. If you prepaid for 3 or 6 or 12 months then I don't think you can. (Or rather, you can cancel at the end so you don't get switched to month-to-month, but you won't get any money back for your prepaid months and they'll send you the boxes.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If I was having a holiday party, I could think of a few people who I would give plastic glasses to... Lol. The rest of my friends are fine, but there's a few that get a bit... Unruly. Haha. I'll be taking them to my bf's family's New Years party his young niece and nephew will get a kick out of having fancy adult looking cups for their sparkling grape juice.
Oh! Giving them to the kids to join the festivities is an excellent idea! Love it! 





Or me! I don't get "unruly" that often, but I am clumsy as heck...haha.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're on a month-to-month subscription you should be able to cancel. If you prepaid for 3 or 6 or 12 months then I don't think you can. (Or rather, you can cancel at the end so you don't get switched to month-to-month, but you won't get any money back for your prepaid months and they'll send you the boxes.) 
Oh god that would be AWFUL customer service. I hope people can get their money back if they want to cancel. I'm really glad I didn't buy a long sub now. Popsugar's facebook page is full of complaints about the Dec box. Wonder if people who still sub for January will get a super great box now lol.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 17, 2013)

I painted the back of the bracelet charm with nail polish (Zoya Neely). It took a lot of coats. Not sure itâ€™s an improvement, but I prefer it to being a walking advertisement for popsugar.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 17, 2013)

I love this! I was thinking of doing the same because my bracelet keeps flipping up and all you see is the logo.



> I painted the back of the bracelet charm with nail polish (Zoya Neely). It took a lot of coats. Not sure itâ€™s an improvement, but I prefer it to being a walking advertisement for popsugar.


----------



## melanie0971 (Dec 17, 2013)

> I like them; plastic means they're really lightweight and good for packing for picnics or hiking.Â I do think it's funny that they sent them in the middle of the winter when most of us aren't going to be needing them for those reasons.Â  I think their thought process probably had to do with their convenience for a holiday party, but who's going to throw a party with only 3 guests and be worried about glasses breaking?Â


We have some with stems that we got as kind of a joke for the person who broke a glass the previous Christmas. Now it's become a running joke. If you have a plastic glass you must have gotten unruly last year lol


----------



## sylarana (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, I really like the nail polish idea. While I am one of the few who really likes the bracelet, the big engraving on the back does bother me as well. Maybe, I'll try something like that.

They certainly will have to consider those complaint. With a $10 birchbox box, if you get a bad month .. o well, it's $10. If it happens all the time, they will loose subscribers, but few people are going to cancel over one bad box. With $40 for Popsugar, I feel that every box has to satisfy somewhat to justify the expense. It's quite a bit of money .. not just 3 lattes.

I'm still happy with my subscription. But, I can also see myself switching to just the LE boxes once my prepaid subscription runs out. (I don't think you can opt out of a prepaid subscription as that is the whole point of it .. you get it a bit cheaper, but you have to commit). Not necessarily because I am unsatisfied with the regular boxes, but simply because I get so many things that are nice, but not a must have for me. And if I just buy nice luxury things, I might as well go the whole way and buy HQ niceties. Ykwim?

Going to try the nail wraps for our neighborhood xmas party on the weekend. I can totally see myself using the flutes for the kids at an event like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sylarana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I really like the nail polish idea. While I am one of the few who really likes the bracelet, the big engraving on the back does bother me as well. Maybe, I'll try something like that.

They certainly will have to consider those complaint. With a $10 birchbox box, if you get a bad month .. o well, it's $10. If it happens all the time, they will loose subscribers, but few people are going to cancel over one bad box. With $40 for Popsugar, I feel that every box has to satisfy somewhat to justify the expense. It's quite a bit of money .. not just 3 lattes.

I'm still happy with my subscription. But, I can also see myself switching to just the LE boxes once my prepaid subscription runs out. (I don't think you can opt out of a prepaid subscription as that is the whole point of it .. you get it a bit cheaper, but you have to commit). Not necessarily because I am unsatisfied with the regular boxes, but simply because I get so many things that are nice, but not a must have for me. And if I just buy nice luxury things, I might as well go the whole way and buy HQ niceties. Ykwim?

Going to try the nail wraps for our neighborhood xmas party on the weekend. I can totally see myself using the flutes for the kids at an event like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..
Please let me know how your nail wraps work out. I currently added them to my trade list because people said they did not last long. I love the design on them but didn't want to waste time trying them if they were going to fall off in one day. I would love to know how yours work out.

I personally was very happy with the December box, but I could see how some people would not be. 

Here is how I broke it down. I think I spent $30 on my box due to a discounted sub and pre hike price.

I love the bracelet and would easily spend at least $15 on that so there is half my sub price.

The flutes are something I ACTUALLY WANTED!  I drink champagne at least weekly and love stemless glasses and was actually just talking about this brand. I knew they made stemless wine glasses but didn't know they did ones for champagne. They are about $10-12 online and I would have easily paid that.

The rest is basically extra and who can complain about wrapping paper, chocolate, popcorn and mascara?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh god that would be AWFUL customer service. I hope people can get their money back if they want to cancel. I'm really glad I didn't buy a long sub now. Popsugar's facebook page is full of complaints about the Dec box. Wonder if people who still sub for January will get a super great box now lol.
That's pretty standard when you prepay for a 3/6/12 month subscription though. You get cheaper boxes but you assume more risk if it turns out you don't like them since you've already paid for them.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I painted the back of the bracelet charm with nail polish (Zoya Neely). It took a lot of coats. Not sure itâ€™s an improvement, but I prefer it to being a walking advertisement for popsugar.




Another fantastic idea! And looks much easier to do than converting it to a necklace. (I realized I have no spare chains and I'm too lazy to bother switching chains around.) 

Just have to find a good polish color that I already own ...


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please let me know how your nail wraps work out. I currently added them to my trade list because people said they did not last long. I love the design on them but didn't want to waste time trying them if they were going to fall off in one day. I would love to know how yours work out.

I personally was very happy with the December box, but I could see how some people would not be. 

Here is how I broke it down. I think I spent $30 on my box due to a discounted sub and pre hike price.

I love the bracelet and would easily spend at least $15 on that so there is half my sub price.

The flutes are something I ACTUALLY WANTED!  I drink champagne at least weekly and love stemless glasses and was actually just talking about this brand. I knew they made stemless wine glasses but didn't know they did ones for champagne. They are about $10-12 online and I would have easily paid that.

The rest is basically extra and who can complain about wrapping paper, chocolate, popcorn and mascara? 
I loved the wrapping paper, champagne flutes, and mascara. (The mascara was a surprise to me - I have too much mascara sitting in a drawer waiting its turn, but this stuff is decent.) 

In summary it wasn't my favorite box but it was pretty good and worth the cost to me. The chocolates were also good but of course I can pop to the store and buy them at any time so it didn't really feel like a "must have".


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's pretty standard when you prepay for a 3/6/12 month subscription though. You get cheaper boxes but you assume more risk if it turns out you don't like them since you've already paid for them. 
Hmm. That sucks then. I prepaid for a different sub box for 6 months and when I cancelled early, they refunded the months I didn't use. I guess I just figured they would all be as accommodating.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wisconsin gal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, mine too.  The nail strips were not that great.

The only other nail strips I have to compare are the ones you can get at Target.  Sally Hansen??  I think that's the brand.  I used them when I went to the water park, as the polish lasted way longer in the strip than regular polish, while being so active. 

These strips didn't make it past dinner.  Not so happy with them.  Not a must have item for me, even while trying  a new brand, poor quality is just poor quality.  I'm going to try them again, but disappointed this is what I gifted so many women in my family.  This is not the popsugar I wanted them to see.
The Sally Hansen ones are the best ones I've tried by far! They are made of real polish.  The ones we got are basically just stickers and I've not had good luck with any of those kind.  They don't lay as smooth and the tips fray/peel so easily.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 17, 2013)

Regarding the paper, has anybody actually used theirs yet? I'm wrapping presents right now, and it just keeps on tearing on me like a super cheap one-sheet TP.


----------



## adinegem (Dec 17, 2013)

> If you're on a month-to-month subscription you should be able to cancel. If you prepaid for 3 or 6 or 12 months then I don't think you can. (Or rather, you can cancel at the end so you don't get switched to month-to-month, but you won't get any money back for your prepaid monthsÂ and they'll send you the boxes.)Â


 Thank you, I was curious since psmh is the only box I've tried so far. I never knew there was so many boxes. So addicting!


----------



## treefrets294evr (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the paper, has anybody actually used theirs yet? I'm wrapping presents right now, and it just keeps on tearing on me like a super cheap one-sheet TP.
II used some of mine . It wrapped ok, although I used a full sheet for a medium sized gift, so I used extra paper. But the recipient really liked the paper. She oohed and ahhed.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I painted the back of the bracelet charm with nail polish (Zoya Neely). It took a lot of coats. Not sure itâ€™s an improvement, but I prefer it to being a walking advertisement for popsugar.




Love it.  How long did you let that dry for?  Also thinking of doing the same to the key necklace from winter FFF box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Love it.  How long did you let that dry for?  Also thinking of doing the same to the key necklace from winter FFF box. 
I did it over the course of several days, adding a coat right before I went to bed, and then one in the morning if I wasnâ€™t going to wear the bracelet that day. The polish I used is kind of streaky anyway, but it took quite a few coats, maybe six or seven. I used a thicker coat than I would on my nails, so that's why I let it dry so long.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did it over the course of several days, adding a coat right before I went to bed, and then one in the morning if I wasnâ€™t going to wear the bracelet that day. The polish I used is kind of streaky anyway, but it took quite a few coats, maybe six or seven. I used a thicker coat than I would on my nails, so that's why I let it dry so long. 

Thanks!  It looks great!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *treefrets294evr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  II used some of mine . It wrapped ok, although I used a full sheet for a medium sized gift, so I used extra paper. But the recipient really liked the paper. She oohed and ahhed.
Thanks! Must be just me then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 17, 2013)

> Please let me know how your nail wraps work out. I currently added them to my trade list because people said they did not last long. I love the design on them but didn't want to waste time trying them if they were going to fall off in one day. I would love to know how yours work out. I personally was very happy with the December box, but I could see how some people would not be.Â  Here is how I broke it down. I think I spent $30 on my box due to a discounted sub and pre hike price. I love the bracelet and would easily spend at least $15 on that so there is half my sub price. The flutes are something I ACTUALLY WANTED! Â I drink champagne at least weekly and love stemless glasses and was actually just talking about this brand. I knew they made stemless wine glasses but didn't know they did ones for champagne. They are about $10-12 online and I would have easily paid that. The rest is basically extra and who can complain about wrapping paper, chocolate, popcorn and mascara?Â


 I'm at the end of day 3 &amp; my nails are still perfect!! I followed the directions- put on a base coat prior to sticker &amp; then I applied my HG Deborah Lippmann top coat. They still look awesome!!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Must be just me then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Not just you!  Had to work with mine for a bit to wrap a small box.  Kept ripping around the edge.  Ended up doing a terrible wrapping job.  Luckily, I'm super spoiled at my job and they provide a gift wrapping service to us, so I ended up forgetting about the paper. Couldn't really work with it for some reason.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the paper, has anybody actually used theirs yet? I'm wrapping presents right now, and it just keeps on tearing on me like a super cheap one-sheet TP.
Same here. This is a recycled paper, must be of poor quality.

Ona a side note - I was thinking to use the pendant as an embellishment for the scarf from the LE holiday box, or just any scarf, I think it is cute.


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 17, 2013)

my tracking hasn't updated since last thursday-.- boo hiss.neither has my amazon order that as going to the same smart post hub since i let my prime membership lapse-.- ho dreadful.and yes my  key isn't orking.again i say a boo and a hiss.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 17, 2013)

So I got my box today. I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The candy &amp; popcorn will DEFINITELY get eaten.

The Govino flutes &amp; the wine tote from last month will be a white elephant gift

The bracelet matches my Christmas dress perfectly.

The wrapping paper will be used to wrap said white elephant gift

I'll use the mascara and I'm excited to try it

The nail decals are so fun and I'd love to do a photo shoot with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All in all, it was a win for me.


----------



## BratzFan (Dec 17, 2013)

So far the only things i've "used" where the edibles. I even bought some more of the holiday mix chocolates. Egg nog chocolate is soooo good! But yeah, even after a week or so this box still seems bleh. Hope to see spoilers in early jan and then possibly resubscribe.


----------



## MichiChan (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BratzFan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So far the only things i've "used" where the edibles. I even bought some more of the holiday mix chocolates. Egg nog chocolate is soooo good! But yeah, even after a week or so this box still seems bleh. Hope to see spoilers in early jan and then possibly resubscribe.

I feel the same way. This box was a tremendous dud for me and I dislike it much more now that I actually have it in hand. No word of a lie, after I opened it I had to check the booklet because I was sure I was missing something. It was just so empty! And talk about bland and boring. These things aren't must haves for me by any stretch. It's sad that the thing I'm most excited about are the chocolates:/

I don't like or need any of the other things, so up for trade they go, just like the things from my November box. I really shouldn't have subscribed for a year before receiving my first box. Big mistake. I was much happier with the LE Holiday box and think that I should stick to buying those instead...once my monthly subscription runs out next November-_-'


----------



## KayEss (Dec 18, 2013)

I opened my box yesterday (I sent it elsewhere since I just moved apartments but it arrived a few days ago). I am really not liking the bracelet, but I am thinking about the necklace idea. Anyone know where I can order a cheap silver chain? I am excited that I got the pistachio popcorn since I like pistachios. The holiday assortment of chocolate kind of scares me. I might try my hand at the nail wraps (no pun intended) but I don't have very high expectations of my ability to apply them. It will be fun to test out though. I am one of the people that has tried the mascara and hates it. I am considering try it out again in case I got a dud before, but if I still hate it that seems like a waste of a tube. I don't think the GoVino flutes are anything special since they aren't dishwasher safe. I could wash any plastic cup by hand, and none of those are $3+ each. The only appeal is that they look nicer than your typical plastic cup. I will make cocktails in them someday when I am feeling fancy (but not fancy enough for glass) I guess. My cat loves the twine from the wrapping paper. I wrapped lots of stocking stuffers with my paper and I think the paper makes them look pretty adorable. It isn't the same texture of most wrapping papers but I think it makes for a really cute look. I enjoy the practicality of this, but I think this was a bad move for those who have gifted the box to others for the holidays. They should have sent it out in November! I would give the box a 6.5/10 personally.


----------



## nicolecat (Dec 18, 2013)

So pissed with now.

Used the coupon code for the necklaces to be included...and they weren't.

So I emailed support.

and they say the offer wasn't redeemed at the time of purchase.

Oh....but it was.

So...is the customer right. NOPE.

Worst customer service ever.

The best response I got was sorry.

cancelled subscription...and posting this everywhere I can.


----------



## nicolecat (Dec 18, 2013)

oh...and world market has very similar plastic stemless wine goblets for $2.99 each.

This box was a p.o.s.


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 18, 2013)

> So pissed with now. Used the coupon code for the necklaces to be included...and they weren't. So I emailed support. and they say the offer wasn't redeemed at the time of purchase. Oh....but it was. So...is the customer right. NOPE. Worst customer service ever. The best response I got was sorry. cancelled subscription...and posting this everywhere I can.


 Check your confirmation email. Did .40cents come off the price of the box? If so, you ordered the necklace and you should contact them again with a copy of your confirmation email. If it was full price ($39.95 I think) then you may be out of luck.


----------



## nicolecat (Dec 18, 2013)

What I don't get...is why when I typed the coupon code into the window would it not "take"?

I'm not new to this game of ordering online...and my husband works in the interactive business.

Working with companies that have shopping carts...and all the crazy back-end coding.....it's more intricate than the average person gives credit to.

The coding...may have faulted...and yet I'm just "out of luck"

I did check my email...and it is $39.95...but that's still crap customer service in my opinion.

Had I known that .40 would have been taken off...I would've contacted them sooner....or cancelled the gift subscription.

(That was the ONLY reason I purchased the gift subscription...)

I had a bent makeup brush in my ipsy bag...contacted them.

No Questions asked (even though I offered to supply a picture)...and they're sending me a new one.

It's a cheap necklace...I know.

But...it's more about the whole point.

"I'm sorry, there's nothing we can do" ...that's not an answer...that's a cop-out.


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 18, 2013)

My box is finally at my post office! I should be getting it tomorrow and my clarisonic mia 2! (I know I've posted about getting the mia on a few places here, but I'm just so excited, haha!) Anyway, I'm planning on gifting the chocolates because I've got a christmas party to go to where we have a 5-10 dollar limit and the chocolates fit that price range. I might add in some lotion or something like that. The bracelet might get worn, I'm not sure. The chain looks a little chunky and my wrist is tiny so I dont know if it will look right to me, but I'll see once I get it. I'll use the wrapping paper, also. Its not very exciting. but it is pretty and will get used so I wont complain. I'll eventually use the mascara once I run out of what I have. I keep getting them in my subscriptions so I have tons and never really use it much. I'm actually very excited about the cups! I have two kids that tend to break everything they touch! lol. And I do think they look nice. Oh, and the popcorn might also be gifted. I forgot about it. Maybe I'll put that and the chocolate together into one and wrap it with the paper? sounds good enough to me, haha. Not really the best box, but not the worst either. I might be cancelling after next month for financial reasons (I'm thinking of buying a new car) so I'm hoping Januarys box is incredible!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 18, 2013)

> What I don't get...is why when I typed the coupon code into the window would it not "take"? I'm not new to this game of ordering online...and my husband works in the interactive business. Working with companies that have shopping carts...and all the crazy back-end coding.....it's more intricate than the average person gives credit to. The coding...may have faulted...and yet I'm just "out of luck" I did check my email...and it is $39.95...but that's still crap customer service in my opinion. Had I known that .40 would have been taken off...I would've contacted them sooner....or cancelled the gift subscription. (That was the ONLY reason I purchased the gift subscription...) I had a bent makeup brush in my ipsy bag...contacted them. No Questions asked (even though I offered to supply a picture)...and they're sending me a new one. It's a cheap necklace...I know. But...it's more about the whole point. "I'm sorry, there's nothing we can do" ...that's not an answer...that's a cop-out.


I I totally agree. They have terrible customer service. The only reason I knew about the 40cent thing was I saw that on my confirmation email and contacted them to make sure it meant I would get a necklace. I think it took a week to hear back. The service is so lacking compared to other companies. For example Wantables has amazing service. They get back to you within 1 day. They seem to really want you to b happy. Popsugar seems to deal more in bulk. Is not really a personalized experience. I like the boxes though and have already paid for a years subscription. I just wish they would up the customer service a bit.


----------



## Kittylasmu (Dec 18, 2013)

My box ended up being more useful than I anticipated.

The wrapping paper--I had no problems at all and wrapped 4 gifts so far with about 1.5 sheets left. I really liked the snowflake print. It didn't rip, tear or shred. I have nice paper scissors I keep really sharp and only use for paper, so that may have been part of the magic.

The mascara--I liked that it wasn't gloopy, but honestly--it's average for me, nothing magical. I am biased and love my Buxom.

The bracelet--I really like it, super cute and I am definitely going to polish over the back like others have, the print on the back is not my favorite.

I got the pistachio popcorn and have a little nibble now and again at work, very yum.

The chocolates have come in handy as extra treats in some cookie gifts I'm putting together.

I've not tried the nail strips yet--I will after I finish baking this weekend, just as an accent so I can use them a few times.

I haven't used the flutes yet--but will very soon. 

I am sad to hear so many people have had bad Customer Service experiences. When I wrote about the Stitchfix code I got an email back quite quickly and an offer for a Baublebar necklace as compensation. I've contacted them about other items and they were quick to respond as well. 

I do agree, this box wasn't 'knock your socks off' worthy, but I still look forward to what the coming months bring.

I hope this finds you all well and happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolecat (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup...and they use zendesk to process all claims...which means they're tracking "ticket times"...or they "could" be.

Which makes their lackadaisical response times that much more of a peeve.

#cancelledsubscription

I feel free...lol.

now onto other adventures...and more boxes.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 18, 2013)

> Thanks! Must be just me then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used a full sheet as well to wrap a shirt box and it went well, no ripping. It does have the consistency of newsprint tho.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolecat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup...and they use zendesk to process all claims...which means they're tracking "ticket times"...or they "could" be.

Which makes their lackadaisical response times that much more of a peeve.

#cancelledsubscription

I feel free...lol.

now onto other adventures...and more boxes.
If you're looking for a sub company with good customer service I'd recommend Quarterly.  Just had an amazing experience with their customer service after a box arrived damaged.  Highly recommend!  Customer service is so important to me.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 18, 2013)

Wore my nail strips today for our office holiday luncheon. I think they were easy to work with and went on well. I'm moving offices so I'd been working with my hands a lot so there is a good amount of chipping anyway and my nails are short - but the nail strips stayed put. I like them and I hope to use the polka dots for valentines day- I hope they don't dry out. I used a (very) cheap nail strengthener on my natural nail before I put the sticker on so maybe that helped. I got slight bubbling at the tips of my nails after I added a top coat but nothing I couldn't fix. Overall, I'm more happy with them than the nail strengthener I paid for. It makes the paint on my nails peel off like kiddie polish. Ugh.


----------



## lsarao (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine too. My tracking says its been in CA since 12/12. Boo


----------



## lsarao (Dec 18, 2013)

Errr.. why do these never quote right for me?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Errr.. why do these never quote right for me? 
Do you hit "quote" instead of reply? It took me forever to get used to the fact that "reply" was basically useless...haha.


----------



## lsarao (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Errr.. why do these never quote right for me? 
Do you hit "quote" instead of reply? It took me forever to get used to the fact that "reply" was basically useless...haha. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lsarao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Errr.. why do these never quote right for me? 
Do you hit "quote" instead of reply? It took me forever to get used to the fact that "reply" was basically useless...haha. 

Yes, I thought I did. Hopefully I'll get the hang of this soon. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 18, 2013)

pretty sure taint getting my goodies til after Jesus birfday.it's ok popsugar box, you are just as cute as the other boxes.snot your fault they ship smartpost


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 19, 2013)

I just got my box and I absolutely love, love, love the bracelet! The chain part feels super cheap, but Im glad it's not heavy. It's a little loose on me, but not too bad. The rest of the box is fine, but I really am just excited about the bracelet! I didn't think I would like it, but Im happily surprised, lol.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 19, 2013)

So I used the nail strips at noon today (they were really hard to work with, and I've used a variety without much trouble) and it's 340pm right now and they're already wearing and peeling. I used a base and top coat as instructed. That's disappointing!


----------



## lorez88 (Dec 20, 2013)

I tried to paint the back with nail polish but I can't quite hide the engraving. Maybe if I add eight more layers? Haha


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I used the nail strips at noon today (they were really hard to work with, and I've used a variety without much trouble) and it's 340pm right now and they're already wearing and peeling. I used a base and top coat as instructed. That's disappointing!

That's exactly what I'm scared of :/

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried to paint the back with nail polish but I can't quite hide the engraving. Maybe if I add eight more layers? Haha




Good start! I like the way it turned out so far.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 20, 2013)

> I tried to paint the back with nail polish but I can't quite hide the engraving. Maybe if I add eight more layers? Haha


 You could fill it with filler and then paint over!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 20, 2013)

Originally Posted by *lorez88* 

I tried to paint the back with nail polish but I can't quite hide the engraving. Maybe if I add eight more layers? Haha

Yes, mine took lots of layers. I thought I never would see the end of the little dip where the text is. 

The Lulu Frost site says the bracelet chain is brass, and itâ€™s not. Itâ€™s copper with a thin layer of brass over it. The plating is wearing off on mine and the copper is very obvious. I canâ€™t imagine why theyâ€™d lie about it or not use brass in the first place!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried to paint the back with nail polish but I can't quite hide the engraving. Maybe if I add eight more layers? Haha




I painted mine and I didn't even bother counting the layers. I just set it on the table and painted a new layer every once in a while. I definitely did at least a dozen though. (I was using a fairly pale color, to be fair.)


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 20, 2013)

> I like them; plastic means they're really lightweight and good for packing for picnics or hiking.Â I do think it's funny that they sent them in the middle of the winter when most of us aren't going to be needing them for those reasons.Â  I think their thought process probably had to do with their convenience for a holiday party, but who's going to throw a party with only 3 guests and be worried about glasses breaking?Â


 I don't think this is their target market but my husband and I have a toddler and are excited to pour some cava in these on Christmas and New Year's Eve. No worries about a curious little person grabbing a glass and breaking it. These will also definitely get packed on trips. They would also make cute bud vases for a bathroom. I kind of like the squishy material bc it means that they are not going to get a crack in them if I pack them in a suitcase. I do get that they're not luxury but I am happy with them.


----------



## lorez88 (Dec 21, 2013)

> I painted mine and I didn't even bother counting the layers. I just set it on the table and painted a new layer every once in a while. I definitely did at least a dozen though. (I was using a fairly pale color, to be fair.)Â







You're right! It was a least a dozen coats, but I did it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is my (heavily filtered) attempt with the NCLA wraps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I have never used nail wraps before, and maybe it's a learning curve, but I hated trying to work with these. I was originally going to try to do all ten fingers but quickly decided an accent nail was a wiser idea.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 21, 2013)

> Here is my (heavily filtered) attempt with the NCLA wraps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have never used nail wraps before, and maybe it's a learning curve, but I hated trying to work with these. I was originally going to try to do all ten fingers but quickly decided an accent nail was a wiser idea. Looks Super Cute!! My experience with them is that they lasted a week and even after a week, I just had very slight slight wear.


----------



## rachelnyc (Dec 22, 2013)

So this is a bit off-topic since it's about the November box, but I wasn't sure if anyone would still be checking in over on that thread.

I just wanted to mention that since receiving the Nov box, I've flown 4 times (!!) and have discovered that the Michael Stars scarf/wrap is an awesome traveling accessory.

Since it's lightweight, it's not too bulky to wear or pack (although I find it to be surprisingly warm when I wrap it up--must be because there's so much fabric), and it makes a fantastic blanket for the plane, since it's so huge. I doubled mine up and it was still long enough to cover my lap and legs. I was already loving the scarf so this discovery is just a bonus for me, but it could also be an alternate use for people who didn't love it as a scarf.

Hope this helps make someone's holiday travels toastier!


----------



## Lesliek0211 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelnyc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is a bit off-topic since it's about the November box, but I wasn't sure if anyone would still be checking in over on that thread.

I just wanted to mention that since receiving the Nov box, I've flown 4 times (!!) and have discovered that the Michael Stars scarf/wrap is an awesome traveling accessory.

Since it's lightweight, it's not too bulky to wear or pack (although I find it to be surprisingly warm when I wrap it up--must be because there's so much fabric), and it makes a fantastic blanket for the plane, since it's so huge. I doubled mine up and it was still long enough to cover my lap and legs. I was already loving the scarf so this discovery is just a bonus for me, but it could also be an alternate use for people who didn't love it as a scarf.

Hope this helps make someone's holiday travels toastier!
I totally agree! I wear it as a scarf, but used it as a blanket and wrap one day and it worked perfectly. I've gotten tons of compliments on it!


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 22, 2013)

> You're right! It was a least a dozen coats, but I did it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is that a clear polish or silver?


----------



## northwest22 (Dec 22, 2013)

> I totally agree! I wear it as a scarf, but used it as a blanket and wrap one day and it worked perfectly. I've gotten tons of compliments on it!


 That Novemeber box is like the gift that keeps giving. I love the scarf, have the candle (unlit) next to the couch and I smell it all the time, and I'm still suing the pine soap which I love


----------



## celticjade (Dec 22, 2013)

> That Novemeber box is like the gift that keeps giving. I love the scarf, have the candle (unlit) next to the couch and I smell it all the time, and I'm still suing the pine soap which I love


 Totally agree. It snowed really bad yesterday, so I wore the scarf out. Love it!! And I've gotten a lot of compliments on it. I'm still using the pine soap, which I love. And the candle sits next to my computer. I'm burning it in moderation because I want it to last :0)


----------



## RebeccaR (Dec 22, 2013)

I am slowly coming around to this box. I after reading the thread, I am pretty sure my bracelet will soon become a necklace. I agree on the wrapping paper being random, especially if they expect people to gift the box. I can't deny that I did like the chocolate too.


----------



## lorez88 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is that a clear polish or silver?
It's a pearl color that has like a metallic finish. 

http://www.julep.com/isla.html


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I tried to make the December box for my MIL better and changed the bracelet to a necklace and got her some lip gloss. What else, regifted my lands end, and added some nice merlot to it. Then added a candle. Better. I was going to take out some of the items but just shrugged my shoulders and left them. I guess the wrapping paper came out as I used it to wrap her items. Have any of you read the comments at their Facebook site? The box has not even really been officially released. Ouch is all I can say! I'm so bummed to have gifted so many dec boxes...


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 24, 2013)

Candy cane nails! Hope they make it 24 hours!


----------



## mmcha001 (Dec 25, 2013)

> They look great! Any tips? Candy cane nails! Hope they make it 24 hours!


----------



## LindseyJ (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm so sad because my bracelet broke! I love the bracelet, but I guess I must have hit the charm on something because one of the diamond things kind of shattered on the inside. Its not too noticeable, but it does bother me. This bracelet doesn't make it seem like the quality is worth their prices. I'll still wear it and still love it, but now it just feels a little cheap, maybe?


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Candy cane nails! Hope they make it 24 hours!

So cute! Mine lasted about 2 days then they came off when I was trying to open a box.


----------



## DevinMcWhite (Dec 26, 2013)

> Candy cane nails! Hope they make it 24 hours!


I don't get it. My wraps stayed VERY Well. I wore them as an accent nail every week since I got the box. They always had more staying power than the polish on the other fingers. Even when I was using my super horrible base coat that causes the paint in my other nails to peel off like kiddie polish, the wrap stayed on until I peeled it off myself. Then I got a fancy base coat and it stayed even better. I don't know what I did diff but they worked GREAT for me. Oh well **kanye shrug**


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't get it. My wraps stayed VERY Well. I wore them as an accent nail every week since I got the box. They always had more staying power than the polish on the other fingers. Even when I was using my super horrible base coat that causes the paint in my other nails to peel off like kiddie polish, the wrap stayed on until I peeled it off myself. Then I got a fancy base coat and it stayed even better. I don't know what I did diff but they worked GREAT for me. Oh well **kanye shrug**
Mine have lasted very well, actually, even though I was hoping for 24 hours. I still have them on and they've made it through toddler bathtime as well. Will definitely try again.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm surprised they haven't announced the December box yet. I wonder if it's because of all the reviews and feedback will have slowed down


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 30, 2013)

I hoped those nail stickers would have been a good alternative to polish for me. Sadly they only lasted about 8 hours. I blame my job. I have to wash my hands a lot more than most.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2013)

> I hoped those nail stickers would have been a good alternative to polish for me. Sadly they only lasted about 8 hours. I blame my job. I have to wash my hands a lot more than most.


 Why were you hoping for an alternative? If it's dry time, I find that the ones that direct you to peel off to remove do not last nearly as long as the ones that say to use nail polish remover. I haven't tried these specific wraps yet, but I would suggest something like Inoco or Sally Hansen rather than NCLA if you're looking for longer wear and almost no drying time.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 30, 2013)

Nail polish lasts all of about 3 hours for me. The alcohol in hospital hand sanitizer eats right through it. I've also tried gelish products and they last a few days before peeling off. Hard uv gel is the only thing that lasts longer than a week but I can't be bothered maintaining that. It was nice to try something else anyway.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 30, 2013)

> Why were you hoping for an alternative? If it's dry time, I find that the ones that direct you to peel off to remove do not last nearly as long as the ones that say to use nail polish remover. I haven't tried these specific wraps yet, but I would suggest something like Inoco or Sally Hansen rather than NCLA if you're looking for longer wear and almost no drying time.


 I used to use the sally Hansen ones all the time at my previous job. I was in healthcare and did a ton of hand washing. Plus the gloves always made my nail polish get funky. The sally Hansen ones worked really well though and I never did a base or top coat on them. They lasted about a week on me.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you're looking for a sub company with good customer service I'd recommend Quarterly.  Just had an amazing experience with their customer service after a box arrived damaged.  Highly recommend!  Customer service is so important to me. 
Great to hear that about Quarterly. I'm cancelling all my boxes so I can get Nina Garcia's in February. I'm kicking myself for missing the first one.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmm maybe I'll give these a try. Thanks!



> I used to use the sally Hansen ones all the time at my previous job. I was in healthcare and did a ton of hand washing. Plus the gloves always made my nail polish get funky. The sally Hansen ones worked really well though and I never did a base or top coat on them. They lasted about a week on me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

I second this...I work in healthcare and wash my hands a billion times a day. The sticker ones like NCLA peel off within a few hours...the Sally Hanson and Incoco strips actually tend to last me longer than regular polish. My job is hard on nail things period, but I love the SH nail strips.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm maybe I'll give these a try. Thanks! Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used to use the sally Hansen ones all the time at my previous job. I was in healthcare and did a ton of hand washing. Plus the gloves always made my nail polish get funky. The sally Hansen ones worked really well though and I never did a base or top coat on them. They lasted about a week on me.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 3, 2014)

Question! For those of you who thought the box had room for improvement, did you email popsugar your feedback? As you know I was mostly disappointed that I gifted so many people witht this box. I didn't like the items, and was trusting popsugar at worst would stillbe decent. But I never emailed popsugar my complaint. So I'm wondering if I'm encouraging less than stellar boxes if I don't email them. Can u tell I'm still stewing on my disappointment?


----------



## greenflipflops (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi all,

For those of you who really liked the Bentgo lunchboxes that Popsugar sent back in September (I believe that was the month), Groupon is having a great deal on it.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bentgo-lunchbox-set

$19.99 for the lunchbox, plus a cup and a carrying bag!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 3, 2014)

So they changed their facebook finally.  What's odd is there seems to be stuff in the photo not included in the box.  At least, it wasn't in my box.  Looks like 2 nail colors?  Was this in other people's boxes?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 3, 2014)

> So they changed their facebook finally. Â What's odd is there seems to be stuff in the photo not included in the box. Â At least, it wasn't in my box. Â Looks like 2 nail colors? Â Was this in other people's boxes?


 I think that's the mascara we got. It had a mirror on the side and I think one tube is showing that mirror.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think that's the mascara we got. It had a mirror on the side and I think one tube is showing that mirror.
Oh!  I hadn't taken it out of the box and totally forgot about it.  Threw me off because they showed it twice.  Thanks!


----------



## pbpink (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all,

For those of you who really liked the Bentgo lunchboxes that Popsugar sent back in September (I believe that was the month), Groupon is having a great deal on it.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bentgo-lunchbox-set

$19.99 for the lunchbox, plus a cup and a carrying bag!
thanks for link - has anyone liked this for smaller kids lunch for school? thx!! 

FYI, PS posted new code today NEWYEAR - 3 boxes for 79.85


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks for link - has anyone liked this for smaller kids lunch for school? thx!! 

FYI, PS posted new code today NEWYEAR - 3 boxes for 79.85 
WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT i just bought mine today too.. grr 

Edit: just tried it and it came up to the same price as what I paid with the 3FOR2.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks for link - has anyone liked this for smaller kids lunch for school? thx!! 

FYI, PS posted new code today NEWYEAR - 3 boxes for 79.85 
I just ordered more Bento for my kids.  My 13 year old LOVED the one that came in my PS box, so I bought more from Groupon for the other kids.  They are really nice for the kids lunchboxes.


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all,

For those of you who really liked the Bentgo lunchboxes that Popsugar sent back in September (I believe that was the month), Groupon is having a great deal on it.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bentgo-lunchbox-set

$19.99 for the lunchbox, plus a cup and a carrying bag!
Thanks so much!  Been waiting to grab some more Bentgos for my other kids that are jealous of the one PS sent me.


----------



## pbpink (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT i just bought mine today too.. grr 

email them right away!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered more Bento for my kids.  My 13 year old LOVED the one that came in my PS box, so I bought more from Groupon for the other kids.  They are really nice for the kids lunchboxes.
thank you, will def pick up for kiddos, it looks awesome!! i will be more green and not use a million ziploc bags!!


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pbpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks for link - has anyone liked this for smaller kids lunch for school? thx!! 

FYI, PS posted new code today NEWYEAR - 3 boxes for 79.85 

Sigh. I've said it before and I'll say it again: I really wish I hadn't subbed to PS for a year:/ Tying up so much money in one lump sum and not getting to use any of these codes really cheeses me off. I'm an idiot.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 3, 2014)

> Sigh. I've said it before and I'll say it again: I really wish I hadn't subbed to PS for a year:/ Tying up so much money in one lump sum and not getting to use any of these codes really cheeses me off. I'm an idiot.


I bought I've felt that way too. I signed up for a year before the price hike and feel kind of ripped off that they actually haven't done any months without a discount since then. But... I try to tell myself that it's for the best because I have a feeling my obsession with sub boxes will subside within a few months and I won't be so keen to spend money every month on this stuff. AS it is, I now get a year of fun stuff , it's paid for. A gift from a very generous earlier version of me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ironically, it's the $20 I spend monthly on Birchbox and Ipsy that is making me feel financial strain. Something About the monthly payment thing makes thes seem more like a bill than a fun gift


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 3, 2014)

PS always has discount codes floating around- I've been a member since the first box &amp; to date I've only paid full price for 1 box. Do you gals remember box 1- 2 ilia lipsticks, 2 RGB nail polishes, body drench lotion &amp; scrub , 2 kind bars &amp; a PS tote- I still luv those RGB colors, they are awesome!,


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 3, 2014)

I must have just picked a bad first month to join. (sept ) I searched high and low for a discount code and all I could find were $5 off referral codes.


----------



## stephstrong (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought you ladies who got the October box and were disappointed would find this amusing, I actually was out shopping with a girlfriend and came across The Wet Brush. It was the first time I've seen it in a store, guess where I saw it??!! Babies R Us!!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 3, 2014)

> I thought you ladies who got the October box and were disappointed would find this amusing, I actually was out shopping with a girlfriend and came across The Wet Brush. It was the first time I've seen it in a store, guess where I saw it??!! Babies R Us!!!!!! Hahahaha


 I love that brush! I've read a lot of reviews and I guess it's recommended for kids because it causes them less pain and tugging when you brush their hair. There are a bunch of parents on the reviews who swear by it. My sister got it based on my recommendation and though she didn't feel like it made a difference for her, she was amazed at how much easier it is to brush her two year old daughter's hair. I don't know why it works, it just does.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 3, 2014)

One thing though, about that brush. I left it on my counter one day and it was near the sink and ended up in a puddle of water for a few hours. It seems to have permanently stained my counter pink! Not the highest quality materials, but still a great brush.


----------



## indianaredhead (Jan 3, 2014)

I have very long hair and it is fantastic to use wet or dry. My hair tangles horribly in the back underneath. The brush helps to get them out with little to no pulling.


----------



## kdsasha (Jan 5, 2014)

I totally get what you are saying...the codes that have come out recently seem much better than anything available when I puurchased!


----------



## kdsasha (Jan 5, 2014)

> I love that brush! I've read a lot of reviews and I guess it's recommended for kids because it causes them less pain and tugging when you brush their hair. There are a bunch of parents on the reviews who swear by it. My sister got it based on my recommendation and though she didn't feel like it made a difference for her, she was amazed at how much easier it is to brush her two year old daughter's hair. I don't know why it works, it just does.


 I love the brush too!!! In fact, it's probably the most used item from any of my PS boxes yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 5, 2014)

I use the wet brush for me and my little girls, didn't know a brush coulda me that much difference in tangles


----------



## mags36 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks to the poster for mentioning the counter staining issue from the Wetbrush.  My 9-yr old daughter fell in love with the pink brush from my box (though she has a black Wetbrush she has used for a couple years).  I was getting annoyed that I keep finding pink stains on her bathroom vanity and actually threw away the pink ACT fluoride rinse, thinking she was carelessly spilling it on the counter.  After your post, I realize it is the brush (because I see a few more faint pink stains and the ACT is long gone, lol!)  Looks like she's getting the original black brush back!!

Annoying about the staining, but the Wetbrush really does work to get tangles gently out of her long hair.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 7, 2014)

> Thanks to the poster for mentioning the counter staining issue from the Wetbrush.Â  My 9-yr old daughter fell in love with the pink brush from my box (though she has a black Wetbrush she has used for a couple years).Â  I was getting annoyed that I keep finding pink stains on her bathroom vanity and actually threw away the pink ACT fluoride rinse, thinking she was carelessly spilling it on the counter.Â  After your post, I realize it is the brush (because I see a few more faint pink stains and the ACT is long gone, lol!)Â  Looks like she's getting the original black brush back!! Annoying about the staining, but the Wetbrush really does work to get tangles gently out of her long hair.


 That was me. Yeah, it's funny because I still totally love the brush, but in truth it has caused me much irritation because I've tried everything to get that stain off my counter!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mags36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks to the poster for mentioning the counter staining issue from the Wetbrush.  My 9-yr old daughter fell in love with the pink brush from my box (though she has a black Wetbrush she has used for a couple years).  I was getting annoyed that I keep finding pink stains on her bathroom vanity and actually threw away the pink ACT fluoride rinse, thinking she was carelessly spilling it on the counter.  After your post, I realize it is the brush (because I see a few more faint pink stains and the ACT is long gone, lol!)  Looks like she's getting the original black brush back!!

Annoying about the staining, but the Wetbrush really does work to get tangles gently out of her long hair.

That was me. Yeah, it's funny because I still totally love the brush, but in truth it has caused me much irritation because I've tried everything to get that stain off my counter! I accidentally posted this on the wrong thread earlier, BUT I always keep my brushes standing up in a pencil can/cup/holder. A super easy way to keep your brush from staining your counter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleymk4 (Jan 15, 2014)

So I had ordered a December box for myself and a friend, so we could both get the necklace. I've been a subscriber for probably nine months now. Well my necklace was broken when I received it so I shot them an email letting me know. I tried to fix it but I think I made it worse and honestly I feel like I shouldn't have to fix it. Well they emailed me back super quick like usual and said they would send me a replacement. So I waited. And waited. I found out the sent a "replacement" necklace to my friend. (Who had a completely different address and I emailed them from my email and told them my name so there was no confusion). They are sending me another necklace because I had already emailed them wondering where it was ( before I found out she got something, it was also addressed to her!!).

But the real kicker is that they sent her that awful necklace that came in July's box. Which I already own because I was a subscriber then too. I wouldn't mind getting double of other items if I can't get the same necklace but to send me one I already have? And they could easily figure that out I feel like if they see how long I've been a member.

Here's to hoping I get something nice instead of the same one again!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

Just got a survey about the boxes


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm actually pretty surprised but I got a survey asking me to review my December box. I didn't hate the box, but when doing the survey I realized that I clicked "it was ok" on pretty much everything. I guess it was just an ok box for me!


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

Do u remember how that compare with your November survey?


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 23, 2014)

Marked as 'hated it' for most everything in December box, but 'loved' for the special edition.  I wish they had a section for comments, so you could explain why you marked as you did.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, when I get home I think I'll email popsugar, a comment section would be pretty cool on the survey


----------



## dbf0670 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but did anyone use their ModelCo $10 off card? Was there an expiration date for it? I tried to use mine last night and it didn't work. The card itself doesn't have a use by date on it, but I may have thrown away any additional info that came with it. Thanks!


----------

